#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Zo ongeveer alles wat je fout kan doen.

## Upgrading your system

Voor de mensen die hem niet kennen:

kwquadrat

als je nog meer kan verzinnen wat nergens op slaat kan je het nog toevoegen, maar hiermee heb je al een hoop zaken die absoluut niet kunnen

----------


## Baszza91

Dit vind ik dus zo FOUT 
Als ik de rest van de foto's bekijk, dan word ik er diep ongelukkig van. Dat er nog zulke klunzen op aarde rondlopen :Mad: .

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Niet echt met rigging te maken, maar wel héél erg fout!

Zaaleigenaar wou niet dat er telkens gebruik gemaakt werd van de nooduitgang, waar o.a. de meterkast achter stond, dus plaatste hij er een enorme kar (MET BOKWIELEN!!!) met stoelen (gewicht van zo'n 100 kilo) voor, zodat je niet meer door de nooduitgang kon..  :Mad: 

Foto is een beetje onscherp, en de kar was net weer een stukje verplaatst voor mensen die door de nooduitgang moesten (geloof dat er ook kleding enz. stond), kortom zal de verzekering leuk vinden:



Groeten Hugo

----------


## jens

> Dit vind ik dus zo FOUT 
> Als ik de rest van de foto's bekijk, dan word ik er diep ongelukkig van. Dat er nog zulke klunzen op aarde rondlopen.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



hoe hete die dingen ook alweer...trussbinders toch of iets in die trant :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  

maar idd  te gek voor woorden.....

ik had gewoon pa tape gebruikt...zonde van die dure tywarps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jurjen_barel

De mooiste is nog wel: http://www.kwquadrat.de/modules/4nAl...es/fussbad.jpg

----------


## rinus bakker

> Voor de mensen die hem niet kennen:
> 
> kwquadrat
> 
> als je nog meer kan verzinnen wat nergens op slaat kan je het nog toevoegen, maar hiermee heb je al een hoop zaken die absoluut niet kunnen



Ik kende hem niet,
maar wil je dus wel bedanken.... :Smile:  
dit is weer om te smullen  :Embarrassment:  
(voor mijn ziekelijke en perverse neiging tot vermaak om  :Cool:  
+ ergenis aan  :Mad:  dit soort potentiele ongeluks-zoekers  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
dit = je reinste smikkelbek-aflikken) :Big Grin:  
nogmaals dank!  :Wink:

----------


## axs

http://www.kwquadrat.de/modules/4nAl...liches/650.jpg

Dit is voor mij echt wel de ziekelijkste!

----------


## stekelvarke

Zeker met het verhaaltje wat erbij hoort  :Smile:

----------


## som

> http://www.kwquadrat.de/modules/4nAl...liches/650.jpg
> 
> Dit is voor mij echt wel de ziekelijkste!



bijzonder eng,
en het is nog geen eens een 3" buis, eerder slechts 3/4 of 1"  :EEK!:

----------


## Kilian

> bijzonder eng,
> en het is nog geen eens een 3" buis, eerder slechts 3/4 of 1"



Moet je even nagaan in wat voor een nood die mensen hebben gezeten, spul ziet er redelijk profi uit.

----------


## som

> Moet je even nagaan in wat voor een nood die mensen hebben gezeten, spul ziet er redelijk profi uit.



dat dan weer wel ja,
die "buis" kan evengoed een as zijn met een schaduwvlekje net op de kopkant, en ook wel sterk hij buigt niet door.
niet dat het dan opeens goed zou zijn of zo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ostracized

whaha
deze is ook erg goed  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  zeker geen manitou binnen handbereik :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

http://www.kwquadrat.de/modules/4nAl.../staplergr.jpg

----------


## Upgrading your system

> Ik kende hem niet,
> maar wil je dus wel bedanken.... 
> dit is weer om te smullen  
> (voor mijn ziekelijke en perverse neiging tot vermaak om  
> + ergenis aan  dit soort potentiele ongeluks-zoekers   
> dit = je reinste smikkelbek-aflikken) 
> nogmaals dank!



Beste Rinus,

Ik had niet anders verwacht, heb me laten vertellen dat jij een verzameling aanlegt mt dit soort ongein, dus daarom wil ik dit topic graag aan je opdragen  :Big Grin:  

Groetjes en geniet/erger/heb plaatsvervangende schaamte/en vooral neem er een wiskey'tje bij en overdenk nog eens je eigen jeugdzonden :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mensen, aanschouw den kracht van glasch

----------


## tomv

En dan beetje hoger rechts die bookcorner weer eens volgens het boekje gebruikt.  :Mad:

----------


## Upgrading your system

ach, dit is toch veel mooier dan een scaffpijp ertussen.

wie geeft er nou om veiligheid..
bovendien, als je een glazen vitrine gebruikt als trusspoot dan vind ik een bookcorner op deze manier behandelen nog wel je minste fout. maargoed, je hebt wel gelijk

----------


## rinus bakker

> neem er een wiskey'tje bij en overdenk nog eens je eigen jeugdzonden



ja dat zal wel bij 'overdenken' blijven, want veel foto's heb ik in dat (verre) verleden (kuboi-tijdperk) niet gemaakt. :Frown:  
En het nadeel van al die whiskietjes is dat je last krijgt van Korz....  :Wink:  
Ja die meneer met die Russische naam.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funkmaster

dees is ook tof  :Smile: 
"Mevrouw, mogen we ff van je raam gebruik maken?"

----------


## Funkmaster

Probleemoplossend denken...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Daar kom je vast wel overheen Rinus hahaha,

vind dit hier van funckmaster nog wel crea, dat hadden ze een stuk slechter op kunnen lossen..  

crea is het hoe dan ook!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gisteren waren we aan het werk in de Beurs van Berlage (Amsterdam uiteraard) en toen wees SpaceyDeeJ ons op een lang stuk steptruss. Het liep over de gehele breedte van de zaal en er hing een doek aan om de zaal in 2 stukken te verdelen, het geheel hing aan een aantal takels. Waarschijnlijk is er een keer iets misgegaan met takelen, want een flink stuk truss was behoorlijk verbogen.

Alsof dat nog niet alles was, ze kwamen nog een klein stukje truss te kort, dus hebben ze dit opgelost door een hoekstuk door te zagen, zelf gaten te boren voor pinnen en dit aan de rest van de truss te hangen.  :EEK!:  

Helaas had er niemand een behoorlijk fototoestel bij zich, maar schrikken was het zeker!

----------


## rinus bakker

Jammer geen fototoestel....
Maar tegenwoordig kan toch iedereen bellen met zijn fototoestel 
en kieken met zijn telefoon?

Het hijstechniekgedeelte in dat pand heeft een heel aparte historische ontwikkeling doorgemaakt (understatement).
Ik dacht ze ooit op de goede weg waren, maar hier uit deze beschrijving vrees ik toch weer het tegendeel.

----------


## Funmaker

> Het hijstechniekgedeelte in dat pand heeft een heel aparte historische ontwikkeling doorgemaakt (understatement).



which is...?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Jammer geen fototoestel....
> Maar tegenwoordig kan toch iedereen bellen met zijn fototoestel 
> en kieken met zijn telefoon?



Helaas waren die niet goed genoeg. Als ik een foto maak, krijg je een wazig zooitje. Die van DeeJ had hetzelfde probleem.

----------


## lightzone

hihi!



lang leven de spanbanden


gaffa

----------


## axys

Die tweede ziet er me ff spannend uit.
Die heeft er echt vertrouwen in.

----------


## jurjen_barel

de laatste 2 foto's stonden al aan het begin van dit topic, of anders een vergelijkbaar topic (iig: ik ken ze al en het is van dit forum).

Blijft toch schrikken, met name op foto 1. Hoop dat er niemand onder lag?

----------


## Vervallen

zouden de statieven dit handeltje wel houden? (foto 2)

----------


## renevanh

Of die statieven het houden of niet is niet eens mijn grootste zorg...
Een flinke windvlaag en het hele zooitje kantelt gewoon, dat lijkt me een veel groter risico.
Sorry dat ik het zeg, maar zelfs een onderontwikkelde aap ziet toch dat dit niet kan??!

René

----------


## axys

> Of die statieven het houden of niet is niet eens mijn grootste zorg...
> Een flinke windvlaag en het hele zooitje kantelt gewoon, dat lijkt me een veel groter risico.
> Sorry dat ik het zeg, maar zelfs een onderontwikkelde aap ziet toch dat dit niet kan??!
> 
> René



Juist daarom vond ik het al zo'n spannende opstelling.

----------


## lightzone

hoe zouden ze dat zo gedaan hebben .....

met een kraan? :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Halo

jammer dat ik (nog) geen foto's heb van de laatste creatie van podiumbouwer (......)* amersfoort.
koninginnedag 2006 op het lievevrouwenplein in amersfoort kwam hij zijn podium bouwen, het zou om half 4 s'middags worden opgeleverd dit werd half 11 s'avonds terwijl we om 7 uur zouden soundchecken maar dit even terzijde.

die had aan beide kanten van het podium een 3hoektruss 6 meter omhoog staan en daartussen een overspan van 12 meter 3 hoektruss, daarop ruste het dak en moest een line array (240 kg) per kant!!! gevlogen worden.

en nu komt het:
de poten van 6 meter truss waren zwevend (dus niet rustend op iets) aan het podium bevestigd met per kant 3 100kg scaffklemmen (die je nieteens zijwaards mag belasten)
 :Confused: 

net na de zomer kwam tot mijn schrik dit podium weer tegen alleen hoefde ik er gelukkig niet op te werken, met fris en fresh (enigzins mislukt festival bij emiclear in amersfoort) de hele rechtkant was zeker een halve meter verzakt over een breedte van 3 meter, was dus een beetje scheef.
owja en de zijkanten donderden er omstebeurt uit met als gevolg dat intwine niet verder kwam als een kwartiertje soundcheck en toen maar weer naar huis ging.

volgens mij heeft martijn (ljmartijnw) hier nog wel foto's van ik zal er eens achteraan gaan.

* _naam verwijderd door mod_

----------


## Mark-LED

> die had aan beide kanten van het podium een 3hoektruss 6 meter omhoog staan en daartussen een overspan van 12 meter 3 hoektruss, daarop ruste het dak en moest een line array (240 kg) per kant!!! gevlogen worden.
> 
> en nu komt het:
> de poten van 6 meter truss waren zwevend (dus niet rustend op iets) aan het podium bevestigd met per kant 3 100kg scaffklemmen (die je nieteens zijwaards mag belasten)



Heb je er ook daadwerkelijk een line-array ingehangen toen of heb je die beste man even aangesproken?

----------


## Halo

> Heb je er ook daadwerkelijk een line-array ingehangen toen of heb je die beste man even aangesproken?



die man is zeker aangesproken (niet door mij, ik was daar freelance voor licht) en heeft ook zeker de rekening gehad voor de 6 statieven en trussen waar we de line array uiteindelijk aan hebben gehangen omdat we het onverandwoord vonden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou doe eerst maar eens die foto's want ik kan er (weer eens) geen wijs uit worden.
En _"100kg scaffklemmen (die je nieteens zijwaards mag belasten)"_ dat is voor mij een volkomen nieuw fenomeen.
Maar wie weet leer ik ook hiervan nog eens wat. 
Ik heb er in elk geval nog van gehoord. 
Ik ken wel allerlei scaffclamps (of 'steigerklemmen' in minder vervuild Nederlands), maar die zijn toch meestal belastbaar in de orde van grootte tussen 750 en 1500 kg. 
En dan ook wel degelijk in meer dan één richting. 
Kortom: _"Make my day"_

----------


## Halo

wordt aan gewerkt :Big Grin: 

maar: enkele swl 100kg scaffklemmen heb je gewoon hoor en die zijn er b.v. om op een armatuur te schroeven zodat je deze b.v. onder een truss kunt hangen, niet om tegen een muur te schroeven en er een truss aan te hangen zonder verdere steun zodat de klem scheef belast wordt, en dan al helemaal niet met een gewicht ver boven de 1000kg

er wordt gezocht naar de foto's

----------


## Upgrading your system

snap alleen niet hoe je driehoektruss met 3 klemmen aan de zijkant van het podium klemt. dan heb je toch max 2 pijpen die het podium raken als je scaffclamps gebruikt??

verder, Ik denk niet dat we hier met bedrijfsnamen moeten gaan gooien, ik ben geen moderator, en kan het dus uiteraard niet verbieden, maar ik heb hier vaker gezien dat zich hele preken afspeelden omdat een dedrijf lucht kreeg van een bepaalde topic met zijn of haar bedrijfsnaam erin en er vol tegenin begon te gaan.
Op zich een geweldig iets en heel leerzaam, maar het is mischien handiger om in dit topic ons te beperken in het laten zien hoe het niet moet en bespreken waarom niet. (hoewel dit vaak heel duidelijk is.
losse discussies over waarom wel en niet kunnen we denk ik beter los voeren om het hier een beetje overzichtelijk te houden.
dus wat miju betreft liever geen bedrijfsnamen, het is niet leuk je naam terug te vinden in een topic van een jaar oud terwijl je je niet hebt kunnen verdedigen destijds omdat je toen niet op de hoogte was van het topic.

----------


## Halo

dat van die 2 punten klopt, dat+ het feit dat de klemmen niet deugdelijk waren maakte het juist zo gevaarlijk, en wat de bedrijfsnaam betreft, die heb ik er alleen maar bijgezet om mensen voor deze firma te waarschuwen. als dit niet mag hoor ik het graag dan zal ik het verwijderen

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mogen en niet mogen speelt hier geen rol, buiten of het mag vind ik het net zo netjes. Laat ik het zo stellen, ik ben dit topic begonnen om de problem te bespreken en te tonen, niet om de schuldigen aan te wijzen.
het zou mij persoonlijk deugd doen als ik de bedrijfsnaam zie verdwijnen

----------


## rinus bakker

> (...) enkele swl 100kg scaffklemmen (...) zijn er b.v. om op een armatuur te schroeven zodat je deze b.v. onder een truss kunt hangen



ik ben bang dat je nu toch echt allerlei begrippen (en talen!) door elkaar aan het halen bent, 
want *steigerklemmen* en *spotbeugels* zijn wezenlijk andere dingen 
met wezenlijk andere toepassingen 
en wezenlijk andere toelaatbare belastingen.
we kennen aan de ene kant:  *'scaffclamps'* 
en aan de andere: '*G-clamps', 'C-clamps', 'spot-brackets'* of weet ik veel wat voor andere 'clamps' er op de markt worden gebracht.
ook hier wreekt zich weer het _gebrek aan normering_ 
en de _overdaad aan interesantpraat_.




> er wordt gezocht naar de foto's



ik ben retenieuwsgierig naar de door jou beschreven 'clamps' 
een *link* naar een fabrikant of groothandel mag ook hoor.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Misschien dat onze vrienden van New Line de boel door de war halen? 

Scaffclamp/Halfcoupler

Die noemen Halfcouplers blijkbaar scaffclamps...?


Denk dat er in dit geval ook halfcouplers bedoelt worden?!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Hugo,

dat verklaart inderdaad wel het nodige. En niet alleen de NewLine jongens hoor. Dré is verre van alleen.

Maar het is te waarderen dat men geleidelijk aan afstapt van die verschrikkelijke 'G-clamps' (zoals de Doughty T20100 en alle varianten van alle ijzerboeren over de hele wereld. 
Doughty Engineering: Theatre - Products information
Ze blijven super kwetsbar en hebben een flinke reputatie als trussbuis moordenaar!).

Maar het is minder te waarderen dat de ene spraakverwarring (over de ingebouwde Veiligheidsfactoren van al die G-clamp zooi) meteen overgaat in een nieuwe.
Want in een half uurtje zoeken met Google heb ik zeker 10 verschillende versies en varianten van "halfcouplers" gevonden, met fors uiteenlopende belastbaarheden. 
En ook binnen de brede of de smalle versies liepen die getallen flink uiteen. Dus kunnen halfcouplers alles aan tussen de 100 en 750kg. Maar neem dan wel de goede. 
Zelfs een toch veel beter dan gemiddelde fabrikant als Doughty is niet vrij van (het nodige?) goochelwerk met de Vf in zijn SWL opgaven.

Dat van die verboden zijwaartse belasting voor zulke klemmen is me nog FF niet duidelijk.
Al is het op trussbuis natuurlijk nooit aan te bevelen vanwege de dan knippende uitwerking. 
Voor buizen met minder dan 3mm wanddikte is dat vrij snel nog dodelijker dan die gruwelijke m10 vleugelbout uit de G-clamps.

----------


## Halo

> Misschien dat onze vrienden van New Line de boel door de war halen? 
> 
> Scaffclamp/Halfcoupler
> 
> Die noemen Halfcouplers blijkbaar scaffclamps...?
> 
> 
> Denk dat er in dit geval ook halfcouplers bedoelt worden?!
> 
> Groeten Hugo



ja deze of iig soortgelijk aan deze klemmen, sorry als het geen scaffklemmen zijn bij ons worden ze altijd scaffklemmen of swiffelklemmen genoemd.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Afgelopen weekend ook nog iets van behoorlijk foute rigging gespot. Ik heb helaas geen kans gezien iemand aan te kunnen spreken op deze (on)kunde :EEK!: 







Joost

----------


## lightzone

DAMN  :EEK!: 

allemaal aan van die kleine ketingen die dan weer aan houte paaltjes zitten  :EEK!:

----------


## beyma

*WOOOOOWWWW * 

Vooral de laatste foto is schokkend zeg, je had niet iemand moeten vinden om aan te spreken, je had iemand moeten vinden om die tent meteen af te sluiten !!!!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ach, het meeste gewicht stond op de bekende statiefjes die wel 200kg per stuk mogen hebben. Dit kettingkje deed volgens mij dienst als borging. Ik wil de jongens die dit gedaan hebben ook niet al te zwart maken. Het is een in mijn ogen redelijk groot licht en geluidsbedrijf wat behoorlijk snel aan het groeien is. Jammer dat er zo als zo vaak meer € worden geinvesteerd in materiaal dan in kennis hoewel de kennis van geluid en eigenlijk ook licht(bediening enz.) zeker wel aanwezig is.

Mischien moet ik maar eens bij hun langs voor rigging vraagstukken o.i.d. Ik zou het in geval van nood met de boot af kunnen, fietsen is sneller en lopen doe ik binnen 1 dag. 

Feit blijft dat ik behoorlijk geschrokken ben. Het er met een paar mensen wel over heb gehad (dus niet van het licht en geluid) en iedereen zoals gewoonlijk weer zo iets had van "Nou en?".

Ik begin me steeds meer af te vragen waarom ik tot 3 keer toe een stapel € naar Rinus heb gebracht........ Wacht even, ik weet het wel, Kennis! en die wordt zo lang ik geen erge ziektes krijg mij nooit weer afgenomen. Eigenlijk ben ik dus een blij mens en wil dat graag zo houden.

Joost


Paaltjes zijn trouwens niet van hout maar van een metaal legering.

----------


## lightzone

is er eigenlijk iets wat je hiertegen kan doen?

stel dat je ze had aangesproken en ze kunnen geen certificaat of heis/rig plan aantonen (ik ben geen rigger dus ik ken de benamingen niet) , dan gaan ze het uit zichzelf toch niet afbreken?

kun je dan de brandweer bellen ofzo?

want stel dat je de volgende dag in het nieuws ziet dat er x aantal doden en gewonden zijn omdat er een truss op hun kop is gefli*kert, dan krijg je het wel aan je hart  :EEK!: 

edit: ik lees nu pas de post van joost

----------


## Poelmans

> is er eigenlijk iets wat je hiertegen kan doen?
> 
> stel dat je ze had aangesproken en ze kunnen geen certificaat of heis/rig plan aantonen (ik ben geen rigger dus ik ken de benamingen niet) , dan gaan ze het uit zichzelf toch niet afbreken?
> 
> kun je dan de brandweer bellen ofzo?
> 
> want stel dat je de volgende dag in het nieuws ziet dat er x aantal doden en gewonden zijn omdat er een truss op hun kop is gefli*kert, dan krijg je het wel aan je hart 
> 
> edit: ik lees nu pas de post van joost



Hier in belgie is het zo dat je geen sterkteberekening MOET doen... Het is zelfs zo belachelijk hier dat een architect een volledig huis mag tekenen zonder een stabiliteitsingenieur te betrekken, maar een stabiliteitsingenieur nog niet eens een plan van een tuinhuisje mag indienen bij stedenbouw  :Wink: 

Maargoed, terug naar de rigging: je moet hier enkel voldoen aan het ARAB (wat al veel zegt over aanslaan van lasten etc, maar niets over sterkteberekening). Zelfs eurocodes etc (of in de rigging: tabellen van de trussfabrikant) zijn niet bindend. Als ik vind dat ik een staalsoort S400 mag belasten met 500N/mm2 dan is dat mijn eigen probleem, tot er iets misgaat.
De wetgeving eist enkel dat het werk uitgevoerd wordt volgens de regels van de kunst. Wat die regels zijn? Dat weet alleen de rechter...

Gevolg: ze kunnen alleen je werf stilleggen op grond van ARAB (= ARBO in NL). En als het geen werf meer is, jammer, dan zal er iets moeten instorten eer ze je iets kunnen maken.

En een certificaat heeft geen enkele wettelijke waarde. Als ik cursus ga doen bij rinus maar daarna toch nog dingen doe die niet door de beugel kunnen... Ja dan mag ik heel hard met dat riggingscertificaatje van rinus staan wapperen, maar toch kan het niet door de beugel  :Wink: 
BTW: (met alle respect voor rinus zijn kennis) Iedereen in belgie kan een certificaat maken hoor... Maar buiten iets heel moois om in te kaderen, OF respect binnen je sector bereik je daar niets mee  :Smile: 

Mijn inziens mag die wetgeving toch wat veranderd worden: de bouw én de rigging zou er gelukkiger (en veiliger) van worden...

----------


## Poelmans

Oh en daar wil ik nog iets aan toevoegen:

Als het in belgië dan tot een rechtzaak zou komen, dan wordt er meestal een expert aangestelt die moet vertellen wat die regels van de kunst zijn. Alleen weet die expert er dikwijls nog minder van als jij... Dit is in de gewone bouw al een probleem, wat geeft dat denk je als een riggingsongeval door diezelfde bouwexpert moet worden beoordeeld?

Vrijspraak tiens, want die man kent er zelf niks van...

Of in geval van doden/gewonden: ja dan hang je, zelfs al was het jou fout niet...

----------


## Funmaker

russian way of a disco  :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Valt dat uberhaupt TRUSS te noemen? Aan elkaar gelaste metalen 'latjes'?

Om nog maar te zwijgen over het neerzetten van het geheel :Big Grin: 

Wat zou die rare boog eigenlijk hebben gedaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Funmaker

de monitor van de dj vond ik ook wel vrij leuk om zien...
ik had ofwel een echte monitor gezocht of die box gewoon hoger gezet...
als ze die "truss" kunnen maken kunnen ze dat ding toch ook wel wat hoger zetten ...

----------


## moderator

2 Joost: We hebben een kanshebber voor de Darwin awards!!!!
sprakeloos....

Je meldt tevens dat dit een "bedrijf" is wat dit zo opgeleverd heeft.
Zulk prutserwerk kom je rond deze tijd meestal tegen als de scouting creatief grote knopen in touw gaat leggen.
Om nou te zeggen dat dit bedrijf reclame maakt met dit klusje...

----------


## beyma

> russian way of a disco



Tja,maar dit is zo te zien nog altijd sterker dan dat ze het aan het plafond zouden ophangen, gezien de brokstukken die van de kroonlijst af liggen (boven de deur ook nog eens :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Funmaker

> Tja,maar dit is zo te zien nog altijd sterker dan dat ze het aan het plafond zouden ophangen, gezien de brokstukken die van de kroonlijst af liggen (boven de deur ook nog eens)



En dan vraag je je de volgende dag na een nachtje stappen af van waar die zware hoofdpijn komt  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Wel schattig om te zien dat er diagonalen in dat halve-cirkel laddertrussje zitten... 
Een ander bewijs dat ze er echt helemaal niks van snappen!

----------


## thyzerrr

Kwam van de week dit tegen op een beurs:




Lijkt me op zn minst een eervolle vermelding waard...

----------


## flurk

Geef es wat meer uitleg.Ik zie echt nie wat hier verkeerd aan is.

----------


## maranta

Dat is m juist ,je ziet ( 2 diagonalen ) te weinig. Zal wel een standbouwer met een paar latten doorheen gegaan zijn.

----------


## beyma

> Geef es wat meer uitleg.Ik zie echt nie wat hier verkeerd aan is.



Phooee, ik zeg Hans Anders nl  !!!!  :EEK!:  

 :Wink:

----------


## AH

Zolang de truss gewoon op de grond blijft liggen is er niks aan de hand :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kilian

> Dat is m juist ,je ziet ( 2 diagonalen ) te weinig. Zal wel een standbouwer met een paar latten doorheen gegaan zijn.



Gewoon even terug solderen, niks aan het handje.

----------


## RenéE

> Gewoon even terug solderen, niks aan het handje.



Ik mag hopen dat je de smileys vergeten bent? :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

en dat dicht tegen een koppeling waar het draaimoment het grootst is... aiaiai... dit is er toch eentje voor de recycling hoor

----------


## rinus bakker

Ach er is een fabrikant in Spanje  :Embarrassment:  die al die schuine spijlen nergens nodig  :EEK!:  voor vindt  :Mad: , 
dus wat maken wij ons druk als er hier eens een paar ontbreken.... :Big Grin: 

Wedden dat weglaten van die *dwarse dingen* ook nog goedkoper is!

----------


## Kilian

> Ach er is een fabrikant in Spanje  die al die schuine spijlen nergens nodig  voor vindt , 
> dus wat maken wij ons druk als er hier eens een paar ontbreken....
> 
> Wedden dat weglaten van die *dwarse dingen* ook nog goedkoper is!



minder gewicht in de lucht dus nogeens veiliger ook.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Natuurlijk is er geen beter vermaak als leedvermaak. Vooral als het het werk van een concullega is....

Hoeveel mensen doen echt een consistente check van al hun spul ALVORENS de boel omhoog of in bedrijf gaat? Hoeveel daarvan leggen dat ook vast in de vorm van een checklist????

Ik denk dat we allemaal wel eens "kleine" risico's nemen!  ( en stiekum hopen dat anderen het niet zien :Wink:  )

Maar goed, het blijft leuk...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Bij grote producties wordt alles hier dubbel gecheckt door verschillende personen. 
Bij kleinere klussen doen we dat niet aan de hand van papier. Wel wordt alles een 2e keer nagelopen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Hoeveel mensen doen echt een consistente check van al hun spul ALVORENS de boel omhoog of in bedrijf gaat? Hoeveel daarvan leggen dat ook vast in de vorm van een checklist????
> ...



Je wekt in elk geval de indruk dat je dat zelf niet doet. En voor een visuele controle heb je geen checklist nodig. Dat is maar een beperkt rijtje aan te controleren items en maatstaven. 

Maar ontbrekende koppelingsdelen of diagonalen en gaten en deuken in de buizen staan daar zeker wel bij. :EEK!: 
Een visuele controle hoef je ook niet te documenteren; maar een periodieke / jaarlijkse inspectie moet wel degelijk op papier. Dat komt ook geheid in de komende EU-norm voor truss te staan.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Je wekt in elk geval de indruk dat je dat zelf niet doet. En voor een visuele controle heb je geen checklist nodig. Dat is maar een beperkt rijtje aan te controleren items en maatstaven. 
> 
> Maar ontbrekende koppelingsdelen of diagonalen en gaten en deuken in de buizen staan daar zeker wel bij.
> Een visuele controle hoef je ook niet te documenteren; maar een periodieke / jaarlijkse inspectie moet wel degelijk op papier. Dat komt ook geheid in de komende EU-norm voor truss te staan.



Dat is nou juist het leuke, ik doe dat zeker wel. Ben dat ook vanuit mijn werk gewend. Het verbaasd me dat zo weinig mensen dit doen of gebruiken. Ik weet dat het een soort van "klote-klaarderij" is.....maar als er iets gebeurt is en er komen achteraf vragen, kun je aantoonbaar maken waar je naar gekeken hebt. In zo'n geval geldt echt " iets is beter als niets"....

Kijk ook eens naar bijv. een NEN3140 inspectie deze bestaat uit een test gedeelte en een visueel gedeelte en hiervan documenteer je ook ( tick-lijst) of er geen gebreken aan de behuizing, snoer etc. zijn waargenomen.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK - verkeerd ingeschat / begrepen.
Waren er maar meer mensen zoals jij.
Overigens zijn we met de NEN werkgroep de laatste hand aan het leggen voor een Nederlandse Praktijk Richtlijn die wat meer helderheid biedt in het "inspectie en keurings-circus" van onze sector.

----------


## thyzerrr

Niet zozeer fout, maar wel opmerkelijk:


Kwam dit gisteren tegen in Geneve. Hangpunten waren te hoog, en de kettingen te kort :Smile:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Zal de man op de groene trap ambities richting de rol van Tarzan hebben?

Wat ik me dan altijd afvraag is hoe je de ketting in de kettingzak krijgt met zulke korte ladders...
Of laat je ze hangen (kan op deze hoogte prima... niemand die er perongeluk tegenaan loopt.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat is nou zo'n situatie dat je denkt: waarom heb ik nou toch geen 4 ladders bij me..

dan moet je de hele beurs aflopen om er 4 bij elkaar te scharrelen..
vreselijk zoiets..

maarja.. echt fout is het verder niet te noemen bahalve de wijze waarop de trappen gebruikt worden..

----------


## Mark-LED

> Dat is nou zo'n situatie dat je denkt: waarom heb ik nou toch geen 4 ladders bij me..
> 
> dan moet je de hele beurs aflopen om er 4 bij elkaar te scharrelen..
> vreselijk zoiets..
> 
> maarja.. echt fout is het verder niet te noemen bahalve de wijze waarop de trappen gebruikt worden..




Op dat soort producties is 9 van de 10 keer wel een genie aanwezig. Op de foto staat zelfs een hoogwerkertje, die kan je meestal wel even 'lenen'.

----------


## vaud

> Op dat soort producties is 9 van de 10 keer wel een genie aanwezig. Op de foto staat zelfs een hoogwerkertje, die kan je meestal wel even 'lenen'.



En dan? Het lijkt me toch wel wenselijk dat de takels tegelijk omhoog gaan, en als het echt niet anders kan per twee.

Of je leent gewoon 4 hoogwerkers!   :Big Grin:

----------


## JustME125

Voor het takelen zal het wat lastig gaan met 1 hoogwerker maar om de kettingen in de kettingzak te gooien moet die toch wel werken  :Wink: , inderdaad wel jammer dat je vantevoren niet even gekeken hebt of je kettingen lang genoeg zijn.

Mzzls

----------


## rinus bakker

En het meenemen (of lokaal inhuren??) van een paar 1 ton staalkabels van 2 a 3m behoort natuurlijk niet tot de mogelijkheden?
Het huren van een trapje is volgens mij al duurder....
Hoezo stom?

----------


## beyma

Zo omgeveer alles wat je fout kan doen,of kan gaan.... kijk hier eens naar op youtube...  :EEK!:   :Big Grin: 

YouTube - Funny Day Out in Ireland

----------


## PeterZwart

> Zo omgeveer alles wat je fout kan doen,of kan gaan.... kijk hier eens naar op youtube...  
> 
> YouTube - Funny Day Out in Ireland




hahaha super geniaal! 

hoe krijgen ze dat voor elkaar joh :-|:P

----------


## jadjong

> hahaha super geniaal! 
> 
> hoe krijgen ze dat voor elkaar joh :-|:P



De tweede helft is photoshop door gebruikers van tweakers.net..... :Smile:

----------


## PeterZwart

dan nog vind ik hem geniaal  :Smile: 

trouwens nog een tip voor youtube 

"concert accident"

vind je soms ook best leuke dingetjes tussen.. wat we zelf trouwens liever niet mee maken..

----------


## jens

nog een for youtube - 

"stage collapse"

----------


## LJKEVIN

YouTube - Bloopers and æ¥é£å¹ LIVE concert at temasek polytechnic

Handige Roadie... haha

----------


## kokkie

Kan al die onzin gewoon naar de Lounge? We zitten hier in het rigging forum!

----------


## PeterZwart

> Kan al die onzin gewoon naar de Lounge? We zitten hier in het rigging forum!



je hebt gelijk, excuses

----------


## thyzerrr

En weer een fraaie, uit dezelfde hal in Geneve:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nou, de harp hangt tenminste vrij, dat vind ik al heel wat.
vaak kom je ze tegen dat de harp half op het staal ligt waardoor hij heel creatief belast wordt.

hoe dan ook, deze foto hoort hier zeker thuis, Jute is dan ook wel erg duur op het moment, dus kan je er beter op besparen.. hahah

----------


## PeterZwart

> Nou, de harp hangt tenminste vrij, dat vind ik al heel wat.
> vaak kom je ze tegen dat de harp half op het staal ligt waardoor hij heel creatief belast wordt.
> 
> hoe dan ook, deze foto hoort hier zeker thuis, Jute is dan ook wel erg duur op het moment, dus kan je er beter op besparen.. hahah



0f he nou creatief is ofniet.. het moet gewoon goed/verantwoordelijk gebeuren lijkt mij? ik bedoel.. het is wel een verantwoordelijkheid die je op je neemt toch??? of zit ik er nu naast?  :Smile:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Je slaat de spijker op zijn kop. Maar je wil echt niet weten hoe vaak ik dit soort zaken nog tegenkom.
Alsof het zo veel moeite is zoiets even goed te doen.

Blijkbaar wel dus.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar als ik naar de buigingen om de scherpe kanten in die staalstrop kijk 
- die is maar heel erg weinig  - dan hebben we het weer over niks.
Natte vinger = er hangt minder dan 150kg aan dit ophangpunt.
Als je een hagelsteentje van 0,001mm op je autoruit krijgt is dat ook niet gevaarlijk. Met die van 30mm is dat wel anders! 
Hang je een knijpspotje van 0,75kg in het midden van een 17m Prolyte X30D, 
of doe je daar een PAL 1200 van 75kg? Ook dat maakt vast wel weer wat uit!
Kortom - vanwege dit gewicht is men niet een sop zoek gegaan naar burlaps...?
Echter:
Als ik de eisende partij was van de evenementen / beurshal dan was het verhaal anders... er komt vast wel wat schade aan mijn staal-coating. 
Maar ja, ook dan weer: is er sprake van een hal met invloed van sterk wisselend klimaat en vochtigheid, of zitten we "altijd binnen". Kijk naar de stoflaag!
kortom - 't is niet volgens het boekje - maar er gaat hier echt niks stuk.
Zelfs de plaats van buiging = twee parten van de lus = is eigenlijk nog gunstiger dan het stuk met de slang (= enkel part!) te gebruiken.
(Toevallig vorige week weer wat proefjes gedaan dit deze oplossing zouden ondersteunen.) Het enige dat blijft is: M'n lak! M'n lak!

----------


## Watt Xtra

even een vraagje...

zijn er wel eens mensen geweest die ergens hebben gemeld dat een dergelijke constructie echt niet door de beugel kan? Een constructie die gewoon levensbedreigend zou kunnen wezen?


Zo ja, waar is zoiets gemeld of waar zou je zoiets kunnen melden?
Behalve bij de persoon die het zooitje in heeft gehangen?

Mensen met een VCA zijn toch eigenlijk verplicht dergelijke situaties te melden? 
we hebben het dan wel over een certificaat welke in de bouw wordt gebruikt.. maar ik kan mij indenken dat dit ook voor andere gelijkwaardige opjecten geldt. 
Normaal gesproken wordt zoiets gemeldt bij de uitvoerder/ aannemer, mocht dit niets uithalen dan richt je je aan de arbodienst.

Geldt dit ook in "onze wereld"?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja de theorie is heel erg mooi...
melden bij werkgever (of opdrachtgever)
of 
bij de ArbeidsInspectie.....
HH LOL.

----------


## renevanh

> we hebben het dan wel over een certificaat welke in de bouw wordt gebruikt..



Dat is ook niet meer zo, VCA wordt op steeds meer gebieden gebruikt.
Voorbeeld: ik mag binnenkort via een van m'n werkgevers het VCA certificaat gaan halen omdat een opdrachtgever dat verplicht gaat stellen bij werkzaamheden. Het gaat in dat geval om migratiewerkzaamheden (computers vervangen).
De achterliggende gedachten kan ik niet helemaal bij (waarom zou je in ***snaam VCA nodig hebben om met PC's te slepen), maar het is wel een voorbeeld (en mooi meegenomen :P)

----------


## rinus bakker

_VCA_ gaat over 
_V_eiligheid, die wordt ge_C_ertificeerd (voor het uitvoeren van werk door) een _A_annemer.
Waar zitten bij het slepen met computers de gevaren (voor de _V_eiligheid)?
- struikelen over een snoer wat er nog aan zit....?
Maar als je moet - slepen, - sjouwen, of - met gedraaide rug op lastige plekken de kabels wegwerken.....
Dan is _G_ezondheid meer een issue.  
En dat interesseert die opdrachtgever - die veiligheidspapiertjes eist - natuurlijk geen ene moer!

----------


## crewpoint

De vraag naar VCA gecertificeerd personeel komt voort uit meerdere invalshoeken.
Bij de bouw van een bedrijf is een vaste av installatie die al tijdens de bouw wordt geinstalleerd een onderdeel van het bouwproces. Alle aanwezigen dienen dan volgens het VCA regelement te voldoen aan de door de bouwwereld gestelde eisen. Dus ook de avt man die aan het installeren is. Je loopt dan immers op een bouwplaats.
Een ander voorbeeld is een bobo feestje bij het bereiken van het hoogste punt (het pannebiertje). Dat soort bobo feestjes worden ook alsmaar indrukwekkender. Ook dat gebeurt dan op een bouwplaats.
En het bewust worden van de veiligheids risico's in ons van is alleen maar goed.

gr Willem

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ja de theorie is heel erg mooi...
> melden bij werkgever (of opdrachtgever)
> of 
> bij de ArbeidsInspectie.....
> HH LOL.



Rinus, wat bedoel je met deze opmerking? "theorie is heel erg mooi"

en de opmerking hh LOL zie ik ook niet echt.

Ik neem toch aan, zeker jij dat je gevaarlijke situaties wilt voorkomen? Soms gebeuren er dingen op het randje, misschien wel er net overheen. Zou een discussie kunnen doen oplaaien.

maar er gebeuren dus ook zaken die levensgevaarlijk zijn.

Trussconstructie die aan spanbandjes hangt en dan die uit de 2 euro bak. vervolgens ook nog een zooi vuurwerk erin!!

Bij dergelijke situaties ben je naar mijn mening geen matennaaier maar ga je voor de veiligheid en het belang van je eigen branche!! Door dit soort "SUKKELS" worden er ook onzinnige regels en wetten bedacht.. en wordt het de rest van de branche steeds moeilijker gemaakt.

----------


## CoenCo

Ja, maar aan WIE ga je melden, en WAT denk je dat die eraan gaat doen?
en bedenk dat o.a. in de volgende situaties:
*een beursstand op een grote beurs
*een obscure houseparty/dansfeest
*een klein bandje in een feesttent in een boerenland

Zodra je op de grotere producties komt, waar een "echte" produktieleider rondloopt, zie je altijd al een stuk minder cowboy-werk.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ja, maar aan WIE ga je melden, en WAT denk je dat die eraan gaat doen?
> en bedenk dat o.a. in de volgende situaties:
> *een beursstand op een grote beurs
> *een obscure houseparty/dansfeest
> *een klein bandje in een feesttent in een boerenland
> 
> Zodra je op de grotere producties komt, waar een "echte" produktieleider rondloopt, zie je altijd al een stuk minder cowboy-werk.



Dat is juist mijn vraag: aan wie moet zoiets gemeld worden!!

Het gaat juist om bovenstaande plekken waar idd nog wel eens dergelijk slecht- zelfs levensgevaarlijk werk plaatsvind.

wat eraan gedaan moet worden? Van mij part in het ergste geval het hele feest aflasten totdat de zaken wel op orde zijn! Rij jij met een auto rond welke gladde banden heeft, wordt je aangehouden dan ontvang je A een bekeuring, B je mag niet verder rijden..

logische wijze zou dat hier dus ook moeten gebeuren. Er zijn namelijk grenzen!

----------


## jens

nou werk ik zelf in de bouw, en heb keurig een vca cursus gehaalt. 

Maar daar krijg je heus geen voorlichting over hoe je een aanslag maakt om een takel veilig aan op te hangen.

het is dat ik me er in intereseer maar mijn colage die dat niet doet ziet heus geen verschil aan een truss die aan een sjorband hangt of een strop.

vca is gewoon een cursus die je bewust maakt van mogelijke gevaren. en de daarbij verplichte veiligheids toestanden. zoals het dragen van PBM's

rigging is gewoon een appart vak ...iemand die vca gedaan heeft kun je niet vanuit gaan dat ie ook veilig een truss ophangt. daar is het veel te algemeen voor.

----------


## renevanh

> _VCA_ gaat over 
> _V_eiligheid, die wordt ge_C_ertificeerd (voor het uitvoeren van werk door) een _A_annemer.
> Waar zitten bij het slepen met computers de gevaren (voor de _V_eiligheid)?



Dat vraag ik me ook serieus af  :Confused:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> nou werk ik zelf in de bouw, en heb keurig een vca cursus gehaalt. 
> 
> 
> het is dat ik me er in intereseer maar mijn colage die dat niet doet ziet heus geen verschil aan een truss die aan een sjorband hangt of een strop.
> 
> vca is gewoon een cursus die je bewust maakt van mogelijke gevaren. en de daarbij verplichte veiligheids toestanden. zoals het dragen van PBM's
> 
> rigging is gewoon een appart vak ...iemand die vca gedaan heeft kun je niet vanuit gaan dat ie ook veilig een truss ophangt. daar is het veel te algemeen voor.



heb je helemaal gelijk in, echter Hoor jij wel te weten met CVA opzak dat er niet gehesen mag worden met een spanband. Moet jij risico's kunnen inschatten... en heb jij enige kennis opgedaan over brandgevaren, bestrijding enz. Ook blokkeren van nooduitgangen enz horen daarbij.

Ik heb het ook niet over een twijfelgeval in de rigging. Ik heb het over algemene gevaren, duidelijk zichtbaar.. wat zelfs levensgevaarlijk kan wezen. Daar zou dus ook een stapeltje speakers bij kunnen horen welke wel 3 meter hoog gestapeld is op een houten tentvloer en niet voorzien is van een spanband. Welke door de menigte gevaarlijk mee staat te dijen op de maat van het springende publiek!!

Ik zeg ook niet dat mensen met CVA dit allemaal moeten kunnen, *ik vraag mij af* welke algemene verantwoordelijkheden deze mensen zouden moeten kunnen, willen nemen. of worden opgelegd doordat zij dit papiertje hebben.

----------


## moderator

Mensen met een CVA hebben een Cerebraal Vasculair Accident gehad...
Niet iets wat je iedereen met een VCA diploma toewenst...

----------


## Hairman

Ik snap het even niet. Waarom zou iemand met een VCA-certificaat zulke misstanden moeten melden en iemand zonder VCA-certificaat niet?
Volgens mij is het zo dat iedereen die een gevaarlijke situatie signaleerd een meldingsplicht heeft, hetzelfde als bij een ongeluk of aanranding etc. Je bent dan volgens de wet verplicht om het slachtoffer te helpen en de hulpdiensten in te schakelen. Het nalaten hiervan kan je zelfs een boete opleveren!

Weest gegroet, 

Hairman.

----------


## koentjes

> Ik snap het even niet. Waarom zou iemand met een VCA-certificaat zulke misstanden moeten melden en iemand zonder VCA-certificaat niet?



waarschijnlijk omdat iemand in het bezit van van zijn VCA1 danwel 2, de gevaarlijke situaties, en/of handelingen beter kan inschatten en herkennen, dan iemand zonder dit diploma.
Iemand die dit diploma niet heeft, zal misschien niet altijd het gevaar van iets kunnen inzien, en dus kun je ook niet van iemand verwachten dat diegene daar melding van maakt.

----------


## Hairman

> waarschijnlijk omdat iemand in het bezit van van zijn VCA1 danwel 2, de gevaarlijke situaties, en/of handelingen beter kan inschatten en herkennen, dan iemand zonder dit diploma.
> Iemand die dit diploma niet heeft, zal misschien niet altijd het gevaar van iets kunnen inzien, en dus kun je ook niet van iemand verwachten dat diegene daar melding van maakt.



Dat verklaart nog steeds niet waarom iemand zonder VCA zoiets niet zou hoeven melden. Het is namelijk voorstelbaar dat iemand de riggingcursus van Rinus gevolgd heeft, maar niet in het bezit is van een VCA-certificaat. Zo iemand kan VEEL beter gevaren in de rigging herkennen dan iemand met alleen een VCA-certificaat. Daar leer je nl niets over veilig riggen. (ben zelf in het bezit van VCA1, VCA2 en de cursus elementaire hijstechniek in de entertainment-industrie van Rinus) Maar volgens jou hoeft de gecertificeerde rigger dit soort misstanden niet te melden omdat hij geen VCA-certificaat heeft??? Lijkt mij dat een rechter daar anders over denkt, en ik ook!

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## Hairman

> even een vraagje...
> 
> zijn er wel eens mensen geweest die ergens hebben gemeld dat een dergelijke constructie echt niet door de beugel kan? Een constructie die gewoon levensbedreigend zou kunnen wezen?
> 
> 
> Zo ja, waar is zoiets gemeld of waar zou je zoiets kunnen melden?
> Behalve bij de persoon die het zooitje in heeft gehangen?
> 
> Mensen met een VCA zijn toch eigenlijk verplicht dergelijke situaties te melden? 
> ...



@ Watt Xtra:
Ik heb meerdere malen melding gemaakt van dingen die niet door de beugel konden. Meestal spreek je degene die de fout maakt er zelf op aan, of als je niet weet wie de fout maakte de leidingevende van het desbetreffende bedrijf. Dit gaat meestal goed en werkt het snelste. Werkt het niet dan bel ik met kantoor, leg het probleem voor, en lossen zij het op. Mocht zelfs dat niet werken dan kun je nog altijd de arbeidsispectie bellen, maar zelf heb ik dat nog nooit meegemaakt.

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## Watt Xtra

DAMM... schaam schaam... moet uiteraard VCA zijn..
krijg je he met een vriendin die haar examen HBO-V aan het leren is  :Smile: 

Maare ik heb het idee dat de mensen hier zich steeds vast houden aan de rigging in grote producties. Ik heb het vooral over de hobbyisten welke net iets groter gegroeid zijn of veel doen dmv inhuur. Hier gaan dingen wel eens ontiegelijk FOUT.

----------


## Hairman

Ook bij de wat grotere bedrijven worden fouten gemaakt, Watt Xtra. Het verschil zit vaak in het budget voor veiligheid. Bij de beginnende bedrijfjes staat aanschaf van meer en beter materiaal (lampen en boxen) veel hoger op de prioriteitenlijst als goed en veilig riggingmateriaal en cursussen. Dat zal ook wel nooit veranderen denk ik.

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## moderator

Groeten aan je vriendin en sterkte met het leren, als ik jou was zou ik me aanmelden voor TLC maar dan wel de praktijkles, als ze niet weet wat het is....nog meer sterkte bij dat examen  :Wink: 

Melden van ondeugdelijke situaties:
Eerste wat in me opkomt is dat de bouwer verantwoordelijk/aansprakelijk is voor zijn bouwwerk.
In juridische zin zijn aansprakelijkheid en verantwoordelijkheid twee gescheiden termen, met ieder een andere strafmaat.
Rinus verwoordde het een keer heel mooi als "Het verschil tussen veel geld betalen en de bak in draaien."

Iets melden wanneer je op een productie werkzaam bent is denk ik ook iets anders dan als gast ergens aanwezig zijn en iets raars opmerken.

Hoe gaan we een handig vervolg geven aan deze off-topic, nieuw onderwerp?
Dit was tot voor kort de verzamelbak voor foto's en verslagen van prutseracties.


edit: kwam ik online deze foto tegen: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-QWBRTJKM.jpg

Dat stuk truss waar het frontlicht aan hangt, ik kan ht niet goed zien, maar...Volgens mij hangt dat aan de windverbanden van die tent.
Als dat zo is....dan slaat het onderwerp van dit topic absolut op deze aanslagmethode!

----------


## Watt Xtra

dat jij mij wijst op dingen welke inderdaad door mij zijn gehangen is volkomen terrecht. Echter zit hier wel een kanttekening aan. Deze manier van "hangen" is gedaan doordat andere mogelijkheden niet te realiseren waren en dit in overleg is gedaan met zowel de organisatie als ook met de tentenBouwer, in dit geval Vissertenten. Ik heb de contactpersoon bij Visser schriftelijk laten weten wat en hoeveel erin komt te hangen en of zij andere mogelijkheden hadden? Mij is verzekerd dat deze manier van hangen geen problemen zou opleveren voor tent of veiligheid. Het gewicht is verdeelt over 4 windverbanden. totaal gewicht zo uit mijn hoofd incl takels net boven de 115 kg. 

het 10voudige zou hier idd misschien niet aan kunnen hangen. Echter volgens meerdere mensen, waaronder mijzelf en de tentenbouwer was dit geen probleem. 

Het is niet zo dat er niets aan de windverbanden kan hangen. Vele bouwers willen het gewoon niet en het is niet officieel gekeurd.. In die zin zit ik dus inderdaad fout. Echter na overleg.. voor mij voldoende helder dat dit door de beugel zou moeten kunnen.  :Smile:  stukje risico analyse 

we gaan inderdaad zie ik nu ook erg offtopic.. dit is meer bedoelt voor de foto's nu heb ik een aantal foto's welke in mijn ogen niet door de beugel kunnen. Ene kant wil ik ze graag posten, andere kant zit ik nog even te denken of het wel verstandig is. 

Ik ben er alwel achter dat de naam die tussen de foto's opduikt niet een geregistreerd bedrijf is. Zou betekenen, of een partij opgekocht van een bedrijf dat al langere tijd niet meer bestaat of het zijn idd de hobbyisten welke dit naast hun eigen baan doen zonder enige vorm van professionaliteit (op papier: belasting betalen, verzekering regelen enz enz)

----------


## moderator

Heldere toelichting over die truss aan de windverbanden.

Om even ontopic te gaan:
Zolang het goed gaat, heb je een handige oplossing gevonden voor een probleem waar iedere lichttech wekelijks in dit soort tenten mee te maken heeft.

Het vervelende is dat je dus geen rekengegevens hebt over de belasting van die verbanden.
Sommige tenten zijn het 8.8 stalen pennen door het hoofdverband, andere tenten zijn het 1-2 popnagels op een L profieltje en niet meer dan dat.
zaken als wind, regen, overbelasting bij eerdere knutselakties hebben allemaal invloed.

Wanneer de boel naar beneden moet dan staat iedereen toch echt te wijzen naar het bedrijf en de persoon/personen die het hebben ingehangen. Of je het nu van te voren hebt overlegd of niet, als persoon die het inhangt blijf je verantwoordelijk voor hetgeen je hebt ingehangen.

Discussie naar aanleiding van foto's bijf altijd tricky, niet zelden geeft de foto de stuatie niet volledig weer.
Het fijne aan foto's zonder namen van bedrijven en personen is dat mensen zich minder snel voelen aangevallen. Dat maakt de uitkomst van een discussie vaak zinvoller dan een welles-nietes spel oftewel een loopgravenoorlog.

----------


## Watt Xtra

hierbij toch de links naar de diverse foto's te zien in het algemene album.
Om een totaal indruk te krijgen heb ik het volledige album maar gelinkt.

het gebeuren duurde 2 dagen en speelde diverse bands. Deze bands hebben verder weinig tot niets met de installatie te maken, zowel op geluid als op licht gebied.

de naam van het verhuurbedrijf komt wel een paar keer voorbij. 

.: Partyfotograaf.com :: 03 15mrt paasbal :.
.: Partyfotograaf.com :: 03 16mrt paasbal :.

----------


## rinus bakker

Fascinerend brei-, haak- en uitragings-(="overstek"-)werk met die trussen en buizen.
Wat voor afstand zat er tussen tentprofiel-onderranden en de truss-bovenzijden?

Gokje:
Die Beatles betalen 0,0 aan royalties, _gaat altijd goed, wat kan er mis gaan?_
en  
die truss-constructie is 0,0 berekend, _idem......_ (??)

----------


## Watt Xtra

euhm wat dacht je van de zelfgebakken, bookcorners, bevestigd met een gespannen!! M8 draad? trussen opgehangen aan spanbandjes uit de 5 euro bak bij de bouwmarkt vandaan, vuurwerk in de truss, trussen vastgemaakt met iets dat lijkt op een spin voor op de fiets? en de staande trussen die wel heel erg scheef staan?

Dit lijken mij gewoon levensgevaarlijke situaties!!
En om dit pruts werk te voorkomen zal zoiets toch ergens gemeld moeten kunnen worden?

----------


## PeterZwart

> euhm wat dacht je van de zelfgebakken, bookcorners, bevestigd met een gespannen!! M8 draad? trussen opgehangen aan spanbandjes uit de 5 euro bak bij de bouwmarkt vandaan, vuurwerk in de truss, trussen vastgemaakt met iets dat lijkt op een spin voor op de fiets? en de staande trussen die wel heel erg scheef staan?
> 
> Dit lijken mij gewoon levensgevaarlijke situaties!!
> En om dit pruts werk te voorkomen zal zoiets toch ergens gemeld moeten kunnen worden?



gezellig!..   knutselvreugde!

----------


## Watt Xtra

zo inmiddels ben ik alweer iets verder met de zoektocht naar waar de verantwoordelijkheid van de overheid blijft bij gevaarlijke constructies, situaties enz.

De brandweer controleert in principe alleen op brandveiligheid, vluchtroutes, een noodplan en de brandblussers enz. Echter hebben zij wel de plicht om er evt een expert bij te laten komen indien zij dingen opmerken waarvan zij twijfels gaan trekken over een situatie.  Of dit wordt gedaan is een tweede. Zij weten immers niet goed wat wel en niet kan, mag.

De politie. Indien zij attent worden gemaakt op een gevaarlijke situatie, welke dan ook dan zijn zij verplicht te gaan kijken en te constateren. Ook zij hebben niet de kennis in huis om goed te kunnen oordelen. Worden zij echter attent gemaakt op situaties en kunnen mensen ter plekke uitleggen wat fout is. Dan kunnen zij inderdaad beslissen om werkzaamheden, een festivall of wat dan ook stil te leggen en wel vragen om een expert.

Wanneer je dan laat zien dat er een constructie hangt aan spanbandjes waarop staat dat deze niet bedoelt zijn voor hijswerk. Dan is het einde verhaal en moet de zooi naar beneden.

In de praktijk wordt het nog erg weinig uitgevoerd maar het kan zeker wel.
Gebruik maken dus van de mogelijkheden die er zijn.  :Smile: 

en laten we allemaal veilig proberen te hijsen en hangen...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Dit lijken mij gewoon levensgevaarlijke situaties!!
> En om dit pruts werk te voorkomen zal zoiets toch ergens gemeld moeten kunnen worden?



Probeer het eens bij:
- Bouw en Woningtoezicht (in elke gemeente)
- ArbeidsInspectie District kantoor (zijn er een stuk of 5 in Nederland).

En laat ons dan eens de reacties van die instanties weten.

Je kunt ook altijd naar de Politie - die hebben ook een soort AI bevoegdheid - maar ook wel even wat anders te doen.

----------


## PeterZwart

Zou de overheid hier niet een speciaal meldpunt van kunnen maken of dergelijk? 

Ze klagen toch altijd zo dat de meeste zaken niet veilig gebeuren? 
Doe er dan wat aan zou ik zeggen?

Of zullen ze wachten tot het een keer goed mis gaat dat we binnenkort een 'groot' aantal gewonden & dooien hebben?

----------


## Hairman

Dat speciale meldpunt wat jij erg graag wil, is er al!
Zoals eerder door Rinus en mij genoemd: 
1 Bouw en woningtoezicht.
2 de Arbeidsinspectie.

Het probleem is alleen volgens welke normen en wetten die personen moeten gaan keuren/afkeuren...
De wet is nogal breed interpreteerbaar en daaruit volgt dat Bouw en Woningtoezicht in elke stad/dorp weer andere criteria gebruiken.
In Amsterdam heeft zelfs elk stadsdeel een eigen Bouw en Woningtoezicht met allemaal andere regels. Wat in het ene stadsdeel wel mag, kan in een ander stadsdeel weer ten strengste verboden zijn....
Om moe van te worden dus!

Het enige wat hieraan te doen is, is door met de branche zelf regels op te stellen en proberen daar een nederlandse richtlijn van te maken. Rinus is hier al een aantal jaren mee bezig voor de rigging-branche. (chapeau Rinus) Hier gaat dus ontzettend veel tijd in zitten en daarmee ook veel geld. Maar als er dankzij Rinus en zijn trawanten straks een rigging-nen-norm op de bureaus van al die Bouw en Woningtoezicht personen ligt kunnen zij er niet meer omheen en zullen die regels landelijk toegepast moeten worden, en kan iedereen in onze branche daar de vruchten van plukken. (voor de cowboys onder ons zullen het dan alleen wel zure vruchten zijn!  :Smile: )

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## PeterZwart

tja, die 'cowboys' die je beschrijft.. zijn waarschijnlijk wel degene die de trussen aan een spanbandje aan't dak van een feesttent hangen..

Rinus, heb jij het al voorgelegt bij de overheid of een meldpunt of iets in die trend? zo ja, wat was hun reactie?

----------


## rinus bakker

Mijn ervaringen met InspectieDiensten zijn niet onverdeeld positief - en dan heb ik het niet over de KLPD.
En om de ArbeidsInspectie of B&WT uit hun veilige kantoren te lokken zul je eerst een aantoonbaar ernstig ongeval moeten hebben.
Op meldingen van werknemers (over gevaarlijke situaties) of bedrijven (over waargenomen gevaren - dat wordt toch vaak uitgelegd als kinnesinne!) wordt vrijwel altijd heel afhoudend gereageerd.
Een deel is natuurlijk de schuld van de sector zelf - want het heeft meer dan 20 jaar geduurd voordat we een beetje een vorm van eigenbelang durfden te overstijgen, en tot brancheorganisaties konden komen (bijv. ESTA, PLASA, VPLT en in Nederland bijv. VVEM en ARGH) die daadwerkelijk een begin maakten om werkzaamheden en materialen in "branche-normen" en "branche-richtlijnen" op papier (=objectief toetsbaar!) vast te leggen. 

Dat zoiets niet zal voorkomen dat er toch nog ongelukken gebeuren is een ander verhaal. Je kunt nog zoveel "Good practice" op papier zetten - er zijn ook altijd mafketels die een ander (goedkoper sneller en ...) idee gaan toepassen. Naleven van regels is nou eenmaal geen echte topper is onze sector. En aan (formeel toezicht op de) handhaving ontbreekt het al helemaal. 

In de VS kennen we branche-organisaties als ESTA, USITT en het ETCP, 
maar toch is de onderstaande link weer een naar en helaas verkeerd voorbeeld:
Falling Stage Lights Severely Injure Crew Member

----------


## JustME125

*****....je vraagt je toch af wat daar zo enorm mis is gegaan dat die knul eronder terecht is gekomen........

Ik heb er geen woorden voor in ieder geval.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

aii, ziet er idd niet echt lekker uit. ben toch zeker wel benieuwt hoe de trussing naar beneden is gekomen! je kunt het zo niet echt zien op de foto's. ook tijdens de reportage kun je niet echt zien hoe ze het gehangen hebben.. maar fijn is zeker anders!!! :EEK!:  toch mag deze jongen wel van geluk spreken dat ie nog leeft!

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar ja - weer geen dooie. 
Dus kan OSHA (de Amerikaanse 'zus' van onze ArbeidsInspectie) er weer proberen onderuit te komen en zich niet te hoeven wagen aan duidelijke en restrictieve uitspraken.

Een logisch gevolg van zoiets zou wel kunnen zijn dat je binnen een paar jaar in ons vak - in de VS in elk geval - de verplichting zou moeten hebben om een ETCP-rigging certificaat moet hebben. Met nog een paar van dit soort 'grappen' en dan komt dat vanzelf wel. Nu is het nog iets vrijwilligs - ook daar in de VS. 
Zo was het hier ook jarenlang met het 'hijsbewijs'. Maar voor een paar type kranen is dat inmiddels ook een 'wettelijke' eis, en dat zal zich alleen maar uitbreiden naarmate de ongevallen toenemen in aantal of in ernst van de gevolgen.
En dus zitten we ook hier kennelijk met zijn allen te wachten op een heel erg ongeluk? Om dan in koor te gaan roepen dat een bepaald soort bewijs van vakbekwaamheid (op de risicovollere vakgebieden: - stroom! - werken op hoogte! - hijsen&heffen!) toch wel een minimale eis zou moeten zijn, zelfs in deze branche...
Een jarenlang gangbaar gezegde was dat in Nederland alles 50 jaar later gebeurt dan elders op de wereld. In de VS werden in 2005 voor het eerst de ETCP-examens afgenomen. Die worden daar nu 'branche-breed' ondersteund. 
(Ik deed iets soortgelijks al in 1992/3, maar de steun uit de branche was 0,01. Eerder tegenwerking - zeker van bepaalde 'lange-tenen-types' uit de theater-hoek). 
Dus misschien zijn in 2055 "genormaliseerde riggingcertificaten" in NL (en B) ook een eis binnen deze sector. En wie weet - misschien zelfs vanuit "de Handhavers".... Zonder hoop vaart niemand wel. 
_(En zonder 'dope' zat Herman Brood niet lekker in z'n vel . . . Dat rijmt.)_

----------


## Upgrading your system

Het blijft een "als het kalf verdronken is" verhaal. op de een of andere manier is het zowel in nederland als in het buitenland erg ingewikkeld te begrijpen dat hiervoor een gedegen opleiding nodig is.
Wat ik mij alleen afvraag is hoe dit in de loop der tijd zou moeten gaan lopen met buitenlandse klussen. Gaan we een algemeen geaccepteerd internationeel certificaat krijgen of worden de eisen overal anders waardoor we Of het rigwerk moeten gaan uitbesteden Of in ieder land waarin we werken een ander certificaat moeten gaan halen

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik ben bezig om te kijken of we niet wat verder kunnen kijken dan onze eigen grenzen. En met mij natuurlijk ook wat andere mensen binnen (en buiten) de werkgroep van NEN. Die blik reikt in elk geval tot in de USA, UK & Australie. 
_Probleem 1_ 
is de structuur van de Wet- en regelgeving bij onze 'Oosterburen' en de implicaties voor hen binnen hun grenzen.
_Probleem 2_ 
is dat veel landen in de EU vinden dat ze het zelf allemaal het beste weten. (de schrijver dezes is daarop geen uitzondering....  :Embarrassment:  ). Maar ooit moeten we allemaal door 1 Europese deur. 

De vraag is alleen of we hier in dit Kikkerland dat wel willen. We kunnen hier amper de moeite (en tijd en geld) opbrengen om een serie fatsoenlijke brancheverenigingen van de grond te krijgen. 
(Waar zijn die verenigingen van: - Lichtbedrijven? - Lichtontwerpers? - Lichttechnici? - Geluidsbedrijven? - Geluidsontwerpers? - Geluidstechnici? enz enz) 
Kinnesinne voor en Kinnesinne na! En vele tenen van zeker 2 meter lang. 
Om over die puntvormige uitsteeksels aan de ellebogen maar helemaal niet te spreken.
_(Hulde voor clubs als VVEM, ARGH en PRESA als hoopvolle uitzonderingen. Die hebben in een paar jaar tijd meer voor elkaar gekregen dan de 'spiegelstaarders' als de VPT. Die is echt verworden tot een doodgelopen traject aan een subsidie-infuus.)_

----------


## lampjewortel

Lighting oddies Photo Gallery by Paul Pelletier at pbase.com

impressie van een tour a la pakistan

Daarvoor nog wat andere dingen die fout kunnen gaan

----------


## mtouch

Ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik al nachtmerries krijg bij wat het voldoen aan toekomstige wetten/richtlijnen gaat betekenen voor de wat kleinere bedrijven. Maar ik sputter zeker niet tegen, want ik realiseer me heel goed dat het voor een goede zaak is... voor iedereen. En dus zullen we er zeker de schouders onder zetten. Wel hoop ik erop dat er bij het opstellen van die richtlijnen ook een beetje gelet kan worden op de hoeveelheid 'overkill' aan eisen. Volgens mij breekt de ketting van een motortakel pas bij een belasting van een veelvoud van de aanduiding waar het hijsmiddel voor bedoeld is. Laten we een 500 kg takel dan ook gebruiken als een 500 kg takel! En niet zoals ik laatst weer voorbij hoorde komen op een grote locatie in Nederland dat je er niet eens 300 kg aan mag hangen, want 'we hebben hier nu eenmaal een extra veiligheidsfactor toegevoegd.' Dit liep vervolgens compleet uit de hand, iedereen begon daar opeens 1 en 2-tons takels in te hangen, terwijl notabene sommige spantjes daar hooguit 250 kg mogen hebben. Net als dat je daar uitsluitend 3.25 tons shackles mag gebruiken... ook zo'n onzin. Dat is nu eenmaal de praktijk omdat daar de ogen van je steels (en vroeger spansets) makkelijk in passen en ze zijn op grote schaal in te huren. Maar als ik nou toch 100 kilo wil hijsen, met een 2 tons shackle... wat is daar dan tegen?

Sorry... liet me even gaan.  :Wink:  Maar als hier allemaal goede redenen voor zijn om dit als wet of richtlijn in te voeren, dan laat ik me graag overtuigen!

Tenslotte hoop ik dat ALS er dan straks een richtlijn/wet is, dat daar dan ook op gecontroleerd wordt door de betreffende instanties. Ik weet het, je moet die regels niet naleven 'omdat je wel eens gecontroleerd zou kunnen worden,' maar voor de veiligheid van iedereen. Toch wil ik wel als voorbeeld de NEN 1010/3140 hype noemen waar (gelukkig) veel bedrijven heel enthousiast mee aan de slag zijn gegaan. Maar feit is wel dat ik nog nooit een controleur heb gezien. Met als gevolg dat in de praktijk toch nog steeds trussen zelden geaard worden etc. Want ja... alles doet het toch en wie controleert dat? (Nu ben ik dat alleen steeds, vaak tot ergernis van sommige collega's haha) Bovendien (we zijn allemaal Nederlanders): als je heel veel geld hebt uitgegeven om een veilig bedrijf te zijn, dan wil je wel ook graag dat het verschil tussen jou en de cowboys DUIDELIJK is. Want veel opdrachtgevers in onze branche onderscheiden ons nu slechts met twee maatstaven: 'Duur' en 'niet zo duur.' Als er controle op een klus komt en alles wordt goedgekeurd dan pas zien veel mensen de waarde van al die moeite, tijd en geld in.

Any thoughts?

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1)   Laten we een 500 kg takel dan ook gebruiken als een 500 kg takel! 
> 2)   En niet zoals ik laatst weer voorbij hoorde komen op een grote locatie in Nederland dat je er niet eens 300 kg aan mag hangen, want 'we hebben hier nu eenmaal een extra veiligheidsfactor toegevoegd.' 
> 3)   Net als dat je daar uitsluitend 3.25 tons shackles mag gebruiken... ook zo'n onzin. 
> 4)   Maar als ik nou toch 100 kilo wil hijsen, met een 2 tons shackle... wat is daar dan tegen?
> 5)   Any thoughts?



5)   Any thoughts?
Een paar dan... 
en verder geef je blijk van weinig kennis van het vak waar je mee bezig bent en het ondernemer zijn in het algemeen.
4)  Niets. Waar is dat een issue dan?
3)  Waar is dat nu weer? Want dat is ook 100% onzin
2)  300 kg aan een 500kg takel? 
Yep dat "mag" inderdaad niet volgens NPR 8020-10, niet volgens CWA25, niet volgens BGV-C1, en ook niet volgens de fabrikant als je er mensen onder laat komen.....
1)   Laat jij eerst maar eens beginnen de gebruikershandleiding van dat ding te lezen.... En dan de ArboWet, ArboBesluit enz.
Daarna "mag" je weer van alles gaan lopen roepen.  :EEK!:

----------


## geenstijl21

> Tenslotte hoop ik dat ALS er dan straks een richtlijn/wet is, dat daar dan ook op gecontroleerd wordt door de betreffende instanties. Ik weet het, je moet die regels niet naleven 'omdat je wel eens gecontroleerd zou kunnen worden,' maar voor de veiligheid van iedereen. Toch wil ik wel als voorbeeld de NEN 1010/3140 hype noemen waar (gelukkig) veel bedrijven heel enthousiast mee aan de slag zijn gegaan. Maar feit is wel dat ik nog nooit een controleur heb gezien. Met als gevolg dat in de praktijk toch nog steeds trussen zelden geaard worden etc. Want ja... alles doet het toch en wie controleert dat? (Nu ben ik dat alleen steeds, vaak tot ergernis van sommige collega's haha) Bovendien (we zijn allemaal Nederlanders): als je heel veel geld hebt uitgegeven om een veilig bedrijf te zijn, dan wil je wel ook graag dat het verschil tussen jou en de cowboys DUIDELIJK is. Want veel opdrachtgevers in onze branche onderscheiden ons nu slechts met twee maatstaven: 'Duur' en 'niet zo duur.' Als er controle op een klus komt en alles wordt goedgekeurd dan pas zien veel mensen de waarde van al die moeite, tijd en geld in.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Eerste korte reactie:

*Nog nooit gecontroleerd op aarding van trussen???..... dan heb je nog nooit een klus gehad in een Jaarbeurs - Utrecht of RAI...

*En gecontroleerd word je echt wel wanneer er iets mis gaat, bij jezelf of wanneer er een paar doden vallen bij een andere NL productie.

*Heb jij het nodig om jezelf te onderscheiden d.m.v veiligheid....?????

----------


## mtouch

@Rinus
Met alles respect hoor, maar zeg... Ik laat me hier niet als een of andere snotneus de les lezen. Als ik dingen fout zie, fout weet of fout begrepen heb prima, maar dan kun je dat volgens mij ook op een normale manier zeggen. Ik heb niets tegen mensen die het allemaal beter weten dan ik, daar leer ik juist graag van. Maar het hoeft me niet smalend onder de neus te worden gesmeerd.

Hand in eigen boezem dan: misschien 'roep' ik het ook allemaal wat cynisch, simpelweg omdat ik van sommige dingen de noodzaak niet helemaal inzie. Maar ik laat me graag van het tegendeel overtuigen. FYI Ik ben geen ondernemer, maar loop al genoeg jaartjes mee in het vak, echter de nadruk heeft bij mij altijd op licht gelegen. Ik zie alleen wat rigging betreft steeds vaker dingen om me heen bestempeld worden als 'onveilig' die pakweg 8 jaar geleden nog doorgingen voor de 'maximaal veilige oplossing.' En ik vraag me gewoon wel eens af, waarom... Ondanks dat ik keurig cursussen veilig hijsen, VCA etc. heb gedaan en me er ook daadwerkelijk aan houd. En dat is geen verwijt aan de praktijkrichtlijn, maar een oprechte vraag van iemand die zich heus niet te goed voelt om dingen bij te leren van anderen in de business.

Ik vind het trouwens jammer dat er niet ingegaan wordt op het onderwerp controle op de naleving van al die (toekomstige) regelgeving.

Dat van die 3.25 tons shackles heb ik nog eens nagezocht en had ik inderdaad beter moeten lezen in het betreffende boekwerk van de locatie. Het ging om ogen van bepaalde afmetingen in het plafond, waar waarschijnlijk alleen die maat shackle in past.

----------


## mtouch

@geenstijl... Jawel in de RAI wordt wel gecontroleerd op aarding van trussen... maar door de RAI zelf... of meestal is dat Expotech. Gelukkig maar. Maar mensen van de arbeidsinspectie o.i.d. ben ik nog niet in het wild tegen gekomen voor wat betreft dit onderwerp.

En wat betreft of ik het nodig heb om mezelf te onderscheiden d.m.v. veiligheid... Nee. Ik vind dat het een vanzelfsprekendheid zou moeten zijn. Ik wilde alleen maar aangeven dat het voor veel opdrachtgevers weinig tastbaar is als je zegt: ja, wij zijn duurder dan een ander, maar dat is omdat wij meer hebben geïnvesteerd in veiligheid. De fout ligt dan bij de opdrachtgever om met B. de Haas in zee te gaan, natuurlijk. Maar feit is wel dat ALS hij dat doet... het ons omzet kost. En ik vroeg me af hoe anderen hier dat ervaren...

----------


## geenstijl21

> Hand in eigen boezem dan: misschien 'roep' ik het ook allemaal wat cynisch, simpelweg omdat ik van sommige dingen de noodzaak niet helemaal inzie. Maar ik laat me graag van het tegendeel overtuigen. FYI Ik ben geen ondernemer, maar loop al genoeg jaartjes mee in het vak, echter de nadruk heeft bij mij altijd op licht gelegen. Ik zie alleen wat rigging betreft steeds vaker dingen om me heen bestempeld worden als 'onveilig' die pakweg 8 jaar geleden nog doorgingen voor de 'maximaal veilige oplossing.' 
> Ik.



Lijkt me niet verstandig om niet van fouten te leren Oftewel je ogen dicht doen..... In die 8 jaar zijn er zoveel misstanden/ongelukjes/doden/gewonden gevallen in de evenementensector (Cursusboek van Mr Bakker de laatste pagina's... en daar staat nog maar een fractie)

_Waarom impregneren van kerstverlichting in uitgaansgelegenheden... 8 jaar geleden deed geen enkele kroeg dat..._

----------


## geenstijl21

> En wat betreft of ik het nodig heb om mezelf te onderscheiden d.m.v. veiligheid... Nee. Ik vind dat het een vanzelfsprekendheid zou moeten zijn. Ik wilde alleen maar aangeven dat het voor veel opdrachtgevers weinig tastbaar is als je zegt: ja, wij zijn duurder dan een ander, maar dat is omdat wij meer hebben geïnvesteerd in veiligheid. De fout ligt dan bij de opdrachtgever om met B. de Haas in zee te gaan, natuurlijk. Maar feit is wel dat ALS hij dat doet... het ons omzet kost. En ik vroeg me af hoe anderen hier dat ervaren...



Op alle gebieden word ik gepasseerd door stunters:

Audio: Meyer - DAP
Licht: Strand - Showtec
Video: NEC - Mediamarkt
Rigging: Loadstar - Boogiewoogie

Zijn dat concurrenten een dikke NEE... Ik wil opdrachtgevers die budget hebben voor een geslaagd bedrijfsfeest/evenement... en zo niet dan mag de discoboer op de hoek het lekker doen... Die klanten komen vanzelf wel bij de PRO's...

_Volvo neemt het Lada toch ook niet kwalijk dat die geen ruk doet aan veiligheid.... beide auto's gaan van A naar B... in de Volvo voel je je alleen iets veiliger._ 
En ja omzet afpikken van elkaar is het mooiste wat er is: Vrije economie!!! Heerlijk!!!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> Rigging: Loadstar - Boogiewoogie



 :Big Grin: 
Kijk en dat laatste merk zoekt nog steeds een importeur in Nederland.
Ik neem aan dat er wel mensen in dit topic zijn, die er oren naar hebben.
 :Frown: 

En zullen we nu weer gewoon terug naar het feit waar het om ging:
 :Embarrassment: 
Er lopen heel wat mensen rond die 'denken' het allemaal wel te weten. 
Maar als je ze dan op een paar simpele feiten wijst - die ze net niet blijken te weten - dan heb jij het als boodschapper weer gedaan.
 :Confused: 
Iemand die zich graag laat overtuigen - maar na een 4 of 5 jaar posten en lezen op dit forum daar nog steeds niks van heeft opgestoken, voelt zich als snotneus weggezet. 
Dat klopt ook precies! En kleuter kun je ook 40 keer vertellen dat iets niet mag. 
Nr 41 probeert ie het roch gewoon weer, want hij is nog niet overtuigd....
En eerlijk gezegd ben ik niet geinteresseerd naar wat er onder de neus van een kleuter hangt.

De ene aanraker gaat door op zijn eigen overtuigde manier, dan 
gaat deze oude afkraker wel door op de zijne.
Maar wie de betweter wil uithangen moet wel met heel goede argumenten komen, want toevallig weet ik er op een vlak aardig wat van af.
 :Cool: 
Zoals de een de vrijheid heeft om anoniem van alles en nog wat de ruimte in te slingeren en in dit forum te posten, 
zo heeft de ander de vrijheid om vanuit zijn open-en-blote-recht-voor-de-raap-parate kennis af en toe iemand even flink de oren te wassen als die voor zijn beurt begint te blêhren.. (en dan ook nog een het verkeerde roept). 
Das weer het voordeel van al die anonieme en fancy namen.
Niemand weet wie hier een lesje heeft gekregen. Interessert me ook niks.
By the way: dit lesje was geheel gratis, kostenloos en voor niets. 
Zelfs voor deze niet-ondernemer, die lekker aan-hobby-end wat omzet wegpikt? 
Bij hen die ervan moeten leven? 
En voor wie dit PROFESSIONELE forum toch vooral bedoeld was? 

En ... Oh ja - ik zit deze maand 38 jaar in dit vak. 
De eerste 10-11 jaar niet 100% professioneel, hoewel we bij Vitesse in '78/'79 dn daarna Powerplay al aardig wat beleg ook op het brood verdienden.  
Dus doe ik alles ook natuurlijk precies als toen? 
Een mens leert elke dag, maar je verandert echt niet elke dag, elke maand, elk jaar of zelfs elk decennium van inzicht.
De mensen die zich beroepen op het "voortschrijdend inzicht" zijn vaak dezelfde die niet graag erkennen elke dag wat te leren, maar juist als een "homo universalis" pretenderen overal verstand van te hebben. 

Dus ook dit topic is begonnen met het idee van:
Jongens er is weer van alles op en aan te merken aan een product of klusje. En nog net geen (dodelijk) ongeluk te betreuren geweest.

En dat ondanks het feit dat we denken het allemaal wel te weten. 
Maar ga bij jezelf eens na of dat ook echt zo is. 
Waar vandaan heb je je kennis? 
1) Uit de Wetstekst, 
2) van die hele leuke dochter van de buurvrouw 
(waarbij je toch eigenlijk maar voor één ding aandacht had  :Big Grin: )
3) van de hond van de slager. 
(waarbij jouw kennis van het 'Chihuahua' niet overeenkwam met zijn 'Herder-duits'). 

En hoe oud en hoe goed is die bron van kennis? 
De MachineRichtlijn verandert ca. elke 10 jaar, en de ArboWet ook zo ongeveer, en normen - zeker de nieuwere - om de jaar of 5. 
Maar daar heeft *mtouch* allemaal toch geen boodschap aan?
Gelukkig werkt ie nog wel met 8 jaar oude computers? ja toch-niet dan?
Met zulke redeneringen kan toch geen mens wat.
Kom op zeg. 
Gedraag je je hier als kleuter dan wordt je hier ook als kleuter behandeld.
Lekker bleren? en een snotneus? een volle luier?  Wat jij wil.  :EEK!: 

Ongelukken blijven gebeuren. 
K*t natuurlijk, maar helaas maar al te waar.

Blijft de vraag: 
Wat doen we zelf om ze - zo goed als enigzins mogelijk is - te voorkomen. 
Die vraag mag nooit pas achteraf worden gesteld: 
"waarom hebben we dit niet voorkomen".

Dat was volgens mij het idee achter dit topic. 
Laten we er weer naar terug gaan. 
(En dan gaan de kindjes nu naar bed  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## mtouch

Zucht... ik zal het dan kort houden, voordat ik inderdaad weer in mijn wiegje stap, nadat ik dit berichtje op een kennelijk nog kolengestookte computer heb zitten tikken. Het is niet zo dat ik nergens een boodschap aan heb, integendeel. Dat wat jij als zo-maar-wat-bleren hebt opgevat, heb je dan kennelijk verkeerd begrepen en kennelijk heeft uitleggen wat ik dan wel bedoelde ook niet zoveel zin hier. Het is ook niet zo dat ik er iets tegen heb om de les gelezen te worden, het gaat me om de manier waarop. Ik denk serieus dat je er meer mee zou bereiken als je er niet zo overduidelijk plezier in leek te hebben dat je het nu eenmaal allemaal beter weet dan wie ook. Dat gezegd hebbende, geef ik overigens ook maar al te graag toe dat dat absoluut zo is! MAAR... Als het iedereen hier dan echt om de veiligheid te doen is, laat dat dan de boventoon voeren en niet het machogedrag van de afgelopen posts... (okay, inclusief die van mezelf  :Wink: ).

----------


## rinus bakker

> plezier in leek te hebben dat je het nu eenmaal allemaal beter weet dan wie ook.



En ook hier heb je het weer mis.
Want ik was/ben betrokken bij een paar "clubjes" (ARGH, NEN, CWA, NiPT), 
waar ik wel degelijk met mensen zit waarvan ik graag erken dat zij het beter weten, (en ik ik dus ook weer leer - en ook niet eens altijd van harte) _"Ja shit, zo heb ik het nog nooit bekeken. Wow"_ 
En dan hou ik mijn waffel verder maar, soms ook op nadrukkelijk verzoek. :Embarrassment:  
Ook al is dat _"kophouwe"_ voor een aantal mensen lastig voor te stellen. 
 :Big Grin: 
En over kwesties van smaak of humor valt niet te twisten.
Ik heb ik een werkgroep gezeten met tegelijk Duitsers en Engelsen... 
Maar van beide clubjes heren ingenieurs viel heel wat te leren.
En ik weet dat mensen als GertJan Brouwer en Marc Hendriks mij volkomen overklassen als voorzitter van zulke clubjes. 
Aangenaam om te zien en te horen, en niks dan respect voor zulke mensen. Kan ik niet aan tippen, moet ik ook niet willen. 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En ook ik heb ik een gruwelijke pesthekel aan praatgroepjes met neiging tot bureaucratie. 
Maar hier zijn het wel allemaal mensen die er veel van hun eigen tijd en geld in stoppen! En geen ambtenaren OH-vergoedingen voor al dit soort werk. Die worden betaald om te lullen dus dat doen ze dan ook veel.
 :EEK!: 
Wij proberen het juist werkbaar te houden omdat we allemaal uit dit vak komen, en niet willen wachten tot een theoretische kwezel vanachter een bureau op een Ministerie het allemaal gaat zitten bedenken... 

En wie het allemaal nog beter denkt te weten....? 
Reageer je wel op die ontwerpnormen en richtlijnen? 
Dan kun je er namelijk *zelf* wat aan/tegen doen. 

Overigens vinden veel van mijn medepraatgroepers dat ik hier op dit forum mijn tijd zit te verdoen. 
Maar opvoeden, karren duwen, vlotten trekken, voorlichten, uitleggen, dat zit ook allemaal aan dit dikhuidige beestje. Een kwestie van genen vermoed ik. 
En inderdaad vind ik dat leuk (- mag het ?) 
Ook al verdien ik hier helemaal geen ene pleuro mee. 
Het is op zijn best alleen maar reclame voor de cursussen en het advieswerk wat ik doe. 
 :Cool:  
Dus FF van een jaar of vijf (?) al mijn postings op dit forum lezen, en je hebt al een kwart of een derde van die cursus gehad. 
Kost je helemaal niks, noppa, nade, niente - alleen wat tijd. 
Macho? Moi? 
 :Frown:  
Get real.

----------


## moderator

Rigging forum heeft nogal eens de neiging tot macho berichten.

Dat mensen dit forum niet de moeite waard vinden om op te reageren is altijd bijzonder om te lezen, zeker wanneer je merkt dat ze dan vaak wel redelijk op de hoogte zijn van de onderwerpen en de onhoud die wordt geplaatst.
Gelezen wordt er dus wel, maar niet iedereen steekt zijn nek uit door deel te nemen aan de discussie.
Dat is jammer, maar ze kunnen in ieder geval niet zeggen dat het platform er niet de ruimte voor geeft.

Niemand heeft hier de insteek om een nieuwe richtlijnen, kaders, afspraken concreet te maken.
Wel de mogelijkheid om met elkaar van gedachten te wisselen.
leukste is dan natuurlijk om te leren van de (bijna) fouten van een ander.

Een beschuldigende vinger wijst doorgaans niet naar de eigenaar van diezelfde vinger (fysiek ook vrijwel onmogelijk).

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Rigging forum heeft nogal eens de neiging tot macho berichten.



[FONT=Verdana]correctie:

Een rigger heeft nog wel eens neiging tot macho gedrag.
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana][FONT=Arial](Kennis en een grof grote bek gaan namelijk heel goed samen in de wereld van rigging)

[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Rigging forum heeft nogal eens de neiging tot macho berichten.
> 2) .... maar niet iedereen steekt zijn nek uit door deel te nemen aan de discussie.
> 3) ... maar ze kunnen in ieder geval niet zeggen dat het platform er niet de ruimte voor geeft.
> 4)  Een beschuldigende vinger wijst doorgaans niet naar de eigenaar van diezelfde vinger (fysiek ook vrijwel onmogelijk).



1) Zal wel liggen aan die dikke shackles en die zware k*tkisten.
2) Ook dat is weer een goed recht en een vrijheid.
3) En daarin steekt het J&H forum _oneindig positief_ af bij al die krampachtige "wij-willen-ook-zelf-een-forum" poginkjes her en der. Één van die door de overheid met geld overladen clubs is nu (gelukkig) ook definitef (?) met de website ter ziele. Dik 1,5 miljoen pleuro door een putje gespoeld en we zijn nog vrijwel geen stap verder dan in 2002/3.
Met die aan websites en forums verspilde poen had J&H heel wat meer nuttigs en positiefs kunnen doen. 
4) Kwestie van breken.  :Cool:  
Op wijzen stond toch al de doodstraf?  :Big Grin: 
Oeps - dat was vast weer een macho opmerking (?).

_geen topic gaat op slot_ 
_zonder aktie van een mod_

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

De foto's staan niet meer op de site.
Heeft iemand ze opgeslagen want ik wil ze nog even hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Een beschuldigende vinger wijst doorgaans niet naar de eigenaar van diezelfde vinger (fysiek ook vrijwel onmogelijk).



 
maar de resterende 3 vingers in dat geval wel... 

ofwel : wijs met één vinger naar een ander, dan wijs je met drie vingers naar jezelf. Per definitie, trouwens.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Wij hebben onlangs een heel goed alternatief bedacht voor onze genie.

Hierdoor kunnen we met meer mensen op verschillende hoogte werken. Het is niet echt een steiger, maar als je heel lang kijkt en met een beetje fantasie, herken je het er wel in.
http://www.jcsl.nl/Website/plaatjes/genie.jpg

----------


## ljanton

De lokale stageco?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Gr

----------


## 4AC

Ik kwam in de post van Watt-Xtra met foto's van
.: Partyfotograaf.com :: 03 15mrt paasbal :.
nog een interessante foto tegen:
.: Partyfotograaf.com :: IMG 4425 :.
Wat hangt daar toch aan de muur...

----------


## PeterZwart

check dit dan.. in de achtergrond..

http://partypics.geoman.nl/fotos/200...l/IMG_4767.JPG

----------


## ljanton

OMG :Frown: 

Gr

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo Mensen,

Was eens even door een folder aan het bladeren van een zeer bekende Statieven fabrikant. Vond onderaan toch wel een heel erg spannende foto:



En joh, wat een stevige statieven.................. :EEK!:

----------


## Outline

Dat iemand nu pas die foto opvalt! Ik geloof dat ze die foto al een paar jaar gebruiken.

Ach, als ze het als fabrikant maar 'verantwoord' noemen...

----------


## koen heringa

ROADIE.NET - ROADIE Photos - Golden Earring submitted by Roadie Eric (the Netherlands)


ROADIE.NET - ROADIE Photos

----------


## 4AC

> ROADIE.NET - ROADIE Photos - Golden Earring submitted by Roadie Eric (the Netherlands)
> 
> 
> ROADIE.NET - ROADIE Photos




Absoluut onverantwoord- en onveilig.
Maar ach, het werkt. :Big Grin: 
Hoe slim zijn die lui trouwens om dit te doen voor een camera?

----------


## Lala

> Absoluut onverantwoord- en onveilig.
> Maar ach, het werkt.
> Hoe slim zijn die lui trouwens om dit te doen voor een camera?



Ach, bij de Golden Earring doen ze niet zo aan veiligheid... Via de 'trap' van een Alp (of Genie) theaterlift de truss inklimmen is ook niet echt helemaal zoals het hoort....

----------


## Upgrading your system

YouTube - Stage Collapse

YouTube - Stage collapse at Soulclipse Festival

 even tegengekomen op youtube..

tsjah, moet ik meer zeggen?

----------


## 4AC

> YouTube - Stage Collapse
> 
> YouTube - Stage collapse at Soulclipse Festival
> 
>  even tegengekomen op youtube..
> 
> tsjah, moet ik meer zeggen?



Ongelooflijk, eng gewoon! :EEK!: 
Deze kwam ik tegen:
YouTube - Christina Aguilera Justin Timberlake TRUSS COLLAPSE!

----------


## Q-av

NO SHITT!!!! Bizaarrrr  hoevaak gaat die nog langs komen.
Volgens mij staat ie zelfs al 2 keer in dit topic.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Die foto's van christina staan hier al in hetzelfde topic als ik me niet vergis. het zou ook kunnen dat er zelfs een heel eigen onderwerp over is..

en dit komen we even snel tegen.. en hier gaat het fout..
moet je nagaan hoeveel gavallen er zijn als je goed gaat zoeken..

om nog maar te zwijgen over de keren dat het Net goed gaat

----------


## rinus bakker

Bij puur "toeval" ben ik ook tegengekomen:
Madrid september 2005: een heel grote Groundsupport voor een Dance feest.
Zagreb februari 2008: een middelgrote Groundsupport voor een modeshow.
Ik heb wel foto's, maar daar gaat het niet om.
Hoe hebben dat soort van ongelukken kunnen gebeuren?
Wat voor gokken hebben ze genomen ? - en misgegokt...  
Of stomheden uitgehaald ? - en door schade en schande wijs geworden...
Of informatie of limieten genegeerd ? _"want vorige keer ging het ook goed"_ 

Die van "net" goed kennen we allemaal wel. Redenerend van "_niet fout = ook goed_"?
Maar dan houdt men het wel graag voor zichzelf.

----------


## Q-av

> Bij puur "toeval" ben ik ook tegengekomen:
> Madrid september 2005: een heel grote Groundsupport voor een Dance feest.
> Zagreb februari 2008: een middelgrote Groundsupport voor een modeshow.
> Ik heb wel foto's, maar daar gaat het niet om.
> Hoe hebben dat soort van ongelukken kunnen gebeuren?
> Wat voor gokken hebben ze genomen ? - en misgegokt...  
> Of stomheden uitgehaald ? - en door schade en schande wijs geworden...
> Of informatie of limieten genegeerd ? _"want vorige keer ging het ook goed"_ 
> 
> ...



Nou rinus, toch niet helemaal moet ik eerlijk zijn hoor.
Zeg zeker niet dat er geen gevaarlijke dingen meer gebeuren.

Maar het is wel vaker (nadat het kwaad al geschied is) zo dat je achteraf hoort, en zo gaan we dit dus nooit meer doen.

Tuurlijk gaat het nog steeds bij veel bedrijven/producties helemaal verkeerd qua rigging en berekening. maar moet wel zeggen dat ik stukken minder krap-aan constructie's zie als een jaar of 5 geleden.

Desondanks blijft het goed om erop te blijven hameren natuurlijk

----------


## rinus bakker

"_maar moet wel zeggen dat ik stukken minder krap-aan constructie's zie als een jaar of 5 geleden."_
Ik ben wel benieuwd of je dat kunt 'kwantificeren'.
Op hoeveel % van de klussen was er toen iets aan te merken en hoeveel % is dat nu.

Een week of twee geleden ging er - ik meen in LosAngeles (USA) - nog iets mis met een dakspanten van Madonna. En die gaat toch echt niet op tour met 'hobby-firma's' zou je vermoeden.
De klussen worden steeds groter, de budgetten krapper/uitgeknepener en de bouwtijden steeds korter. 
Niet alleen in de pop, maar ook in het theater, de standbouw of de tv/film sector.
Dat vergt betere voorbereiding, meer logistieke en technische standarisatie en 
.......... beter opgeleid & getrained personeel.

----------


## LJ_jacob

gaan we weer....
Electrical Shocker (staat meer op die iste, niet alleen met electra)

en deze van één van onze collega's uit het noorden:
In de afdeling kannie-goed-gaan vindt je de missers in onze branche...

----------


## daveyb

Wat ik ook wel eens zie, in cafe's waar truss hangt:
- Met schroeven vast gemaakt, en dan ook nog te dun ook!
- In de muur gemaakt, en dan allemaal barsten erin door het gewicht.

Volgens mij is dit best gevaarlijk!
Gr Davey

----------


## thyzerrr

Kwam vorige week weer een pareltje tegen:


Komt op de foto niet echt uit de verf, maar het is toch 2 keer dikke vette schuine reeptrek, in een concerthal in Duitsland.

In diezelfde hal deze lift. Gaaf ding hoor, maar wel een beetje spannend :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinus bakker

Duitsland:
Het land van 5 a 6 organisaties (DIN+DTGH+FAMAB+IGZW?+VPLT+'TV'?) 
met elk hun eigen aparte regelgevingen 
en minstens drie aparte handhavingsinstanties voor verzekeringen,
(Politie, Bauambt, BerufsGenossenschaftlichesVerscherungsVerband = 1xPubliek + 1xPrivaat, enz.)  
die zich allemaal met de "entertainment" bezig houden....
Theater, TV, evenementen, tentoonstellingsbouw.
Die schrappen dan gewoon de Duitse versies van de begrippen 'schuine reeptrek' en 'lift' uit de rigging-vaktaal.... en dan is er dus niks aan de hand. 

_Net zoals je op sommige Duitse snelwegen niet te hard kunt rijden -_
_want daar geldt geen snelheidslimiet...._
_Maar je kunt er wel degelijk een fiks ongeluk door een te hoog tempo krijgen!_

----------


## Lala

Hehe, de turbinehallen in Oberhausen. Halletje apart, al is het tegenwoordig in een betere staat dan pakweg 1,5 jaar geleden...

----------


## rinus bakker

> en deze van één van onze collega's uit het noorden:
> In de afdeling kannie-goed-gaan vindt je de missers in onze branche...



Wel grappig (of twijfelachtig?) is dat het bedrijf deze voorbeelden van ellende die foto's heeft afgeschermd 
en de copyrights claimt op iets wat zeker niet allemaal terecht is,  :Confused:  
of waarvan je de foto's op heel veel andere plekken ook op internet vinden kan.
Ze hebben er zeker ook nog nooit van een 
_Vlaams Oog_ of een 
_uitkraging_ of _overstek_ (Eng: _'cantilever'_ ) gehoord. 
Maar ze gebruiken wel allerlei kreten in het commentaar waaruit blijkt dat ze die niet echt begrijpen, ook al citeren ze wel hun 'rigging expert'. 
Een mooi geval van de klok en de klepel.

En zeker is dat twijfelachtig (of grappig) bij sommige voorbeelden 
die ze laten zien van de van klussen door hun eigen verhuurafdeling. :Embarrassment: 
Als ik copieren zou blokkeren zou het maar beter daar kunnen worden gedaan.  :Cool: 
(Maar wel weer wat leuke voorbeelden gevonden voor examenvragen als: 
"hoe het liever niet moet" 
- of 
"wat is hier het mogelijke gevaar / wat is de zwakste schakel?" 
- of
"hoe zou het vrij simpel beter kunnen"? )....
Ze zouden zo maar wat van hun eigen plaatjes in die "kanniegoedgaan" pagina's kunnen opnemen.  :EEK!:  
Kijk en huiver: 
http://www.backgroundmagazine.nl/pic.../LeapDay12.jpg
Datditookniealtijdgoedkanblijvengaan is een kwestie van tijd.

----------


## moderator

eentje die niet mag ontbreken maar op miraculeuze van het interpret was gevallen...

----------


## thyzerrr

Vond deze ook wel interessant:

----------


## rinus bakker

Holy crap!

Het roemruchte "veiligheidskabelgroepjesversankeringzadelbeugeltj  e" en 
de "oogbouten in gietalulastic"
Auch in Die Heimat vielleicht?

----------


## thyzerrr

Nee veel dichter bij huis, in een niet nader te noemen beurscomplex in Utrecht (hal 5 zo te zien :Stick Out Tongue: )

Nog even terugkomend op je vorige post: Helaas is in het land der blinden nog steeds éénoog koning :Frown:  Ken het bewuste bedrijf, maar kan me daar geen rigging-expert bij voor de geest halen.

Turbinenhalle vond ik trouwens wel een prachtige lokatie om te zien, geluidstechnisch echter ietsje minder.

----------


## daveyb

> eentje die niet mag ontbreken maar op miraculeuze van het interpret was gevallen...



 En toch oh zo vaak komt het voor!

----------


## rinus bakker

AiAi....HomeShitHome dus.
Ja en dan blijkt eens te meer dat er ook in "Beursland" er qua rigging een schandalige laag nivo aan kennis en kunde rondwaart. 
Nota bene in het deel van de sector waar onbeschoft hoge prijzen per hangpuntje worden gevraagd. 
_("De fietsenmaker repareert je auto wel - voor een advocaten-uurtarief")_ 
Het record dat ik hoorde was 480 PondsSterling voor één (1!) punt in de UK (Birmingham?). 
Daar zou je dus per punt gewoon de hele dag 1 rigger voor kunnen huren (?)
Maar die mannen die het uitvoeren vangen daar echt niet het grootse deel van. 
En bij de riggers / riggingcompanies die het werk uitvoeren varieert de vakkennis van heel goed tot ridicuul weinig. 
Dat geldt ook in ons land en de ons omringende landen. 
Misschien gaat bij ons de komende norm voor entertainment rigging kennis-niveaus helpen om daar wat verbetering in te brengen. 
Maar dat zal in "Expotanie" echt niet binnen 5 jaar merkbaar zijn. Dus stompzinnige voorbeelden zoals op die voorlaatste foto kunnen navolging verwachten.

----------


## YuriZ

> Kwam van de week dit tegen op een beurs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijkt me op zn minst een eervolle vermelding waard...



Beetje laat, maar herken het geval.. is na melding nog vervangen!

----------


## YuriZ

> Vond deze ook wel interessant:



Ook deze herken ik. Moge het duidelijk zijn dat zulk soort spots in de standbouw NOOIT gesafed worden. Echter hier is een keuze gemaakt wel te doen. 

In welk plafond van welke standbouwer etc worden bijvoorbeeld inbouwspots enz. wel gesafed? met denkt ook wel makkelijk; het kan toch niet vallen.

Vandaar deze oplossing. Gesafed aan een vastgeschroefde beugel

----------


## thyzerrr

Optisch gezekerd, noemen we dat toch?  :Confused:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Zaterdag het geluid mogen doen op een camping. En daar zag ik toch een mooi staaltje vakmanschap hangen.  :EEK!: 
*niet steving
*stekker op stekker 
*niks gezekerd

Dat was wel een foto waard:

----------


## rinus bakker

;-( ik weet er nog één:
* niet alles stond aan ;-)


Hangt die buis aan een soort van geknoopte 'surfplank' span-bandjes?

----------


## dj-wojcik

Weet niet presies hoe de buis aan het geheel was vast gemaakt. verder ook geen tijd gehad voor er na te kijken. Enige wat er duidelijk was, dat alles vast zat aan een keeper die met 4 schroeven aan de dak constuctie vast zat.

en het klopt ook dat niet alles aan stond. Volgens mij deed alleen die "mushroom" het

----------


## vasco

> *niks gezekerd



Hoe zie jij dat, zekeringen zitten toch in de apparaten  :Big Grin: 

Kom op menig camping en ben totaal niet verrast door deze foto. Zou er vele van kunnen maken en hier plaatsen. De lokale elektricien van de camping doet dit er vaak even bij, niet geremd door enige kennis.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je de man met 'electricien' kan aanduiden wijst dat toch wel op enige kennis.

Maar ja een 'slager' en een 'hondentrainer' hebben ook allebei kennis van dieren.
Al kunnen ze die kennis alléén maar in het Verre Oosten samenbrengen.

In de expo-wereld is precies hetzelfde gebeurd (c.q. nog steeds aan de gang):
de electriciens werden daar ook maar ingezet als hijsboer/rigger. 
- want zij wisten hoe de stroom in een electrische takel moesten komen.
[ En de rest is dan - in ogen van de baas? - maar een bijzaak ].

----------


## jasperbhofman

Iemand toevallig wonende rond hoogkarspel? Ik stond er laatst in zaal Bantam met een bandje, en naar wat ik zag waren alle headjes aan het plafond vasgezet door middel van rode spanbanden.

Helaas geen foto kunnen maken.

----------


## tha_dj

Hadden ook enige tijd geleden een buiten event met een dak van een ander bedrijf van 12m breed bij 14 diep en 6 hoog !!!

rigging

Eerste dag al geklaagd over de stokken die het dak omhoog hielden en de pootjes die niet zo heel deugdelijk stonden.
Verders was het een en ander ook niet vastgezet, geschoord, enz....
Het een en ander stond op een drijvend ponton, en goed op de wind.

Gelukkig waaide het NIET die dagen, en jammer genoeg regende het wel !!!

Werd gelukkig wel enige actie op ondernomen door de heren, maar volgende keer werk ik dus wel met MIJN vaste concullega, en regelen wij ook het dak in plaats van de organisatie ( vanwege de onkosten )

----------


## showband

> Iemand toevallig wonende rond hoogkarspel? Ik stond er laatst in zaal Bantam met een bandje, en naar wat ik zag waren alle headjes aan het plafond vasgezet door middel van rode spanbanden.
> 
> Helaas geen foto kunnen maken.



ik heb daar weleens gestaan. Het podium was voor een dubbele nooduitgang gebouwd.... En of je je gitaarkoffers en andere gigbags even buiten, voor het grijpen, in de regen wilde opslaan. "andere bands hebben daar nooit problemen mee"

en nog meer ellende.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Hadden ook enige tijd geleden een buiten event met een dak van een ander bedrijf van 12m breed bij 14 diep en 6 hoog !!!
> 
> rigging
> 
> Gelukkig waaide het NIET die dagen, en jammer genoeg regende het wel !!!



Brrr..... ik neem aan dat die puist op deze foto water was?



De aanpassingen... bestonden die uit het weghalen van dat lelijke bord?

En de grote vraag, waar kijk deze dame zo zorgelijk naar?


Overigens waren ze zich goed bewust van de situatie:





> We hebben er een groundsupport gebouwd op een ponton in de binnenhaven.  Het groundsupport is 12 meter breed en 14 meter diep geworden en hier  was een hoogte van 6 meter voldoende. 
> We hebben een podium van 80 vierkante meter neergezet op een hoogte van  80 centimeter. De firma  Shelter heeft ons dak geleverd wat bestaat uit een rekbaar zeildoek met  daarin op een aantal strategische plekken uitstekende punten die we met  behulp van scaff-palen gemaakt hebben. Daardoor krijgt het dak een wat  speelsere uitstraling.
> Deze hele klus was voor ons een grote uitdaging, omdat hier nogal wat  zaken anders verliepen dan we gepland hadden. De bouwdag op 25  juni  begon met een grote tegenslag, want het ponton bleek te klein te zijn en  dat zorgde meteen voor een vertraging van zo'n 5 uur. Daarna liep ons  werk nog meer uit, doordat het provisorisch vergrote ponton gedeeltelijk  lek bleek te zijn en ook nog eens erg onregelmatig qua oppervlak  waardoor we echt elke poot van het podium met een hoop kunst en  vliegwerk moesten neerzetten.



Foto's van de bouw van dit project: http://www.podiumtotaal.nl/pages/pro...20Monnickendam

----------


## jeroenw

We klagen met zn allen over de tent (en terrecht), maar die truss met die headjes eraan (http://www.podiumtotaal.nl/media/fot...m/DSC00262.jpg) buigt ook wel behoorlijk door...

----------


## tha_dj

Oke, ja die dame ( van het zigeuner orkest ) keek naar zo'n restantje waterbal meeste was wel verdampt, verholpen......hebben overigens wel nog zeil over de versterkers gehad, voor als hij knapte  :Smile: 

Maar goed, eigenlijk was het NIET de intentie om dit bedrijf zo zwart te maken, vandaar ook de compacte foto versie, zonder naam en toenaam ! Maar op de site staat inderdaad de rest ! 

Was overigens voor het GROS gesponsord allemaal, dus ken ook de echte reden niet waarom of het door dit bedrijf werd gedaan.
Wij stonden er omdat mams een winkeltje heeft in Monnickendam en dus mij GEDEELTELIJK sponsorde, samen met de kroeg waar wij wel vaker staan.
Budgetair was het GEEN verantwoorde klus, omdat wij liever ander materieel hadden ingezet !!!! Maar voor de reclame was het een enorme boost  :Cool: 

Overige foto's is overigens van de band zelf, Op de website van het bedrijf dat het dak leverde, en ja die truss buigt iets te veel door naar mijn mening en ligt inderdaad niet helemaal lekker.
Staan er normaal zelf onder, maar gaat ALTIJD goed, totdat het een keertje FOUT gaat.

----------


## rinus bakker

Er is geen enkele reden om dat bedrijf niet zwart te maken.
Wat een amateuristisch zooitje knoeiwerk.
Dit heeft helemaal niks met een podiumdak te maken.
Dit is een zeil over een groundsupport.
(Een motor op een boerenkar maakt daar toch ook geen auto van...?)

Waar is B&WT als je ze nodig hebt?
_(Die zijn te druk met opmeten van dakkapellen en tuinschutting-hoogtes..._
_...want daar is de publiek veiligheid het meest mee gediend!?)_
_Schande!_

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier zou ik dus echt niet onder gaan staan. :EEK!: 
De kans is mij net ff te groot dat ik dan ongewild de krant haal.
En de podium bouwer kan dit ook op geen enkele manier goed praten, levensgevaarlijk prutswerk.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Dit is een zeil over een groundsupport.
> (Een motor op een boerenkar maakt daar toch ook geen auto van...?)



*Hoho!* Dit is niet zomaar een zeiltje, dit is "rekbaar zeildoek" (aldus de bouwers).

De bouwers van het zooitje hebben vast niet de bedoeling gehad om er mensen onder te laten staan. 
Denk eerder dat ze het wereldrecord "condoom vullen met water" wilde verbreken. Tja, dat hou je zelf niet overeind, dus gebruik je wat truss. :Cool:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> De bouwers van het zooitje hebben vast niet de bedoeling gehad om er mensen onder te laten staan. 
> Denk eerder dat ze het wereldrecord "*condoom vullen met water*" wilde verbreken.



Ook dan geldt: ik doe het veilig, of ik doe het niet.  :Big Grin: 

Rob.

----------


## @lex

> Hier zou ik dus echt niet onder gaan staan.
> De kans is mij net ff te groot dat ik dan ongewild de krant haal.
> En de podium bouwer kan dit ook op geen enkele manier goed praten, levensgevaarlijk prutswerk.



Jij haalt toch wel eens vaker ongewild de krant? Sorry, kon het niet laten;-)


Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door podiumtotaal

...rekbaar zeildoek met daarin op een aantal strategische plekken uitstekende punten die we met behulp van scaff-palen gemaakt hebben. Daardoor krijgt het dak een wat speelsere uitstraling...

Haha, strategische plekken...
Haha, scaffpalen...
Haha, speelsere uitstraling...

Haha, @lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Jij haalt toch wel eens vaker ongewild de krant? Sorry, kon het niet laten;-)



Ja, klopt en één keer vond ik wel genoeg. :Wink: 
Best wel een riskant vak wat we hier uitoefenen. :Big Grin:

----------


## tha_dj

[QUOTE=Best wel een riskant vak wat we hier uitoefenen. :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

KIJK en dat bedoel ik nou, is natuurlijk NOOIT bij een bedrijf de bedoeling om het slecht te doen, er worden alleen af en toe wat missertjes gemaakt.

En het speelse effect was er ook, alleen iets te ! Ze hadden de palen beter met alu pijp en klemmen kunnen bevestigen i.p.v touw ! Bleef het doek strak en kon er GEEN waterballon vormen.

Maar goed, alle begin is moeilijk voor een NIEUW bedrijf, maar gelukkig hebben ze HELAAS met hun waarschijnlijk eerste klus een hoop geleerd wat al bekend had moeten wezen.
En daarom ben ik ook blij dat als het om ECHTE rigging gaat ik het overlaat aan een bedrijf met ervaring, rigging cursus zit nog op de to do list en dus ga ik niet verder als een truss van 4 meter op 2 statieven voorlopig :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> KIJK en dat bedoel ik nou, is natuurlijk NOOIT bij een bedrijf de bedoeling om het slecht te doen, er worden alleen af en toe wat missertjes gemaakt.



Ik vind dit onder de missers vallen die letterlijk *levensgevaarlijk* zijn, dit mag gewoon nooit zo gebouwd worden.
Een constructie als deze mag alleen gebouwd worden door mensen die weten waar ze mee bezig zijn en dat is hier zeker niet het geval :Cool: . Dit soort constructies blijven echt nog wel veilig als er één missertje wordt gemaakt maar dit is een aaneenschakeling van grove fouten. Als dit een beginnend bedrijf is hoop ik dat ze snel inzien dat ze hier beter mee kunnen stoppen voordat er slachtoffers vallen en ze torenhoge claims aan hun broek hebben hangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) ... er worden alleen af en toe wat missertjes gemaakt.
> 
> 2) ... het speelse effect was er ook, alleen iets te ! 
> 
> 3) Ze hadden de palen beter met alu pijp en klemmen kunnen bevestigen i.p.v touw ! 
> 
> 4) Bleef het doek strak en kon er GEEN waterballon vormen.
> 
> 5) Maar goed, alle begin is moeilijk voor een NIEUW bedrijf, maar gelukkig hebben ze HELAAS met hun waarschijnlijk eerste klus een hoop geleerd wat al bekend had moeten wezen.
> ...



1) Af en toe? 
Dit is de eerste keer en dan al meteen een Monumentale Misser!

2) Spelen met bouwwerken doe je met emmertje+schep op het strand of met LEGO.
Niet met dit soort afmetingen en potentiele gevaren.
Die onbenullen hebben 100% mazzel gehad dat het niet eens even flink gewaaid heeft.

3) Ze hadden eerst ècht over die paal-pruts-constructie moeten nadenken.
Als jij en ik (en mogelijk nog 100 meelezers) dat wel kunnen, waarom deze bühnebouw-marktverziekers dan niet? 

4) Ik meen ergens gelezen te hebben dat het een elastisch doek was (en dat is op een hoop van die hang-bellen-fotos ook heel goed te zien). 
Elastisch en Strak zijn wezenlijk tegenstrijdige begrippen...  :Confused: 
Net als goed en slecht afgeleverd werk. 

5) Ja, en dus mogen we van een nieuwe rigging company ook niet zeuren dat er wat naar beneden pleurt? 
Of van een nieuw laser-bedrijf dat er een aantal netvliezen naar de maan gaan?
Of van een pas gevestigde huisarts dat ie wat meer mensen om zeep helpt?

6) Doe bij die ervaring ook nog de kennis, en we zijn het eens.

7)  :Cool:   :Smile: 

8) Pak de gegevens/handleidingen van truss en statieven erbij, en gebruik de zoek-funktie van dit forum en je zou echt al meer moeten kunnen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> 8) Pak de gegevens/handleidingen van truss en statieven erbij, en gebruik de zoek-funktie van dit forum en je zou echt al meer moeten kunnen.



Volgens mij is voor elke hefwerkzaamheid toch het maken van een riggingplot tegenwoordig verplicht? Dan heeft ie op zijn minst voorwaarde nummer 7 erbij nodig.  :Wink: 

In de praktijk komt het voor mij trouwens ook genoeg voor dat ik (zonder certificaten) een carré in elkaar sta te tikken en die met 6 man van de grond omhoog heffen. Of 2 handtakeltjes met 6 meter truss aan het plafond hang.

Gelukkig vraag ik dan ook altijd advies aan mensen die daar WEL de fatsoenlijke papieren voor hebben.  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> ... buiten event met een dak van 12m breed bij 14 diep en 6 hoog !!!
> 
> rigging
> 
> Eerste dag al geklaagd over de stokken die het dak omhoog hielden en de pootjes die niet zo heel deugdelijk stonden.
> Verders was het een en ander ook niet vastgezet, geschoord, enz.



Eigenlijk moet dat file natuurlijk 'staging' heten.
(Rigging is meer dat doorzakkende 3-hoektrussje...)

Heb je die foto's uit dat 'rigging'-file ook ergens beschikbaar in een groter formaat / hogere resolutie?
Want die vormen wel een mooie aanvulling op "hoe het met buiten-daken niet moet!"

----------


## MusicSupport

> We klagen met zn allen over de tent (en terrecht), maar die truss met die headjes eraan (http://www.podiumtotaal.nl/media/fot...m/DSC00262.jpg) buigt ook wel behoorlijk door...



Hier mag anders ook wel meer over worden gezegd. Hoe moeilijk is het om op z'n minst de wind-ups naar binnen te zetten zodat de doorhang kleiner wordt... :Confused:  (luie technici die dit hebben opgezet gok ik)

----------


## stainz

statieven staan wel heel erg ver naar buiten inderdaad, maar weet niet wat voor truss of wat voor lampjes het zijn want het is niet echt bizar veel licht voor wat zal het zijn (maximaal 12m) truss? 

Bruggetje Global of Euro Truss kan best veel hebben vind ik altijd maar weer.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Dit is van dat Showtec installatietruss, welke je met kleine buisjes en boutjes aan elkaar moet zetten...

----------


## stainz

> Dit is van dat Showtec installatietruss, welke je met kleine buisjes en buitjes aan elkaar moet zetten...



dat verklaard het doorhangen dan dus

----------


## MusicSupport

> dat verklaard het doorhangen dan dus



Uuh, jah en nee, want het doorhangen komt voornamelijk door de fout geplaatste statieven in combinatie met het gewicht van de fixtures

(En volgens Rinus door uitgelubberde ovale gaten voor de verbindingspennen) [Sarcasm mode] Wat een haviksoog heeft die man [/Sarcasm out] (Nee, ik spreek je niet tegen)

----------


## rinus bakker

De balk van dat belachelijke dak 
(op zich bestaande uit prima 'Supertruss' van JamesThomasEngineering) 
is natuurlijk veel groter dan de splinter van die driehoektruss op de statieven.
Dat ziet eruit als een (oude versie van) Ultratruss - 
met hybride verbindingsysteem van aangelaste eindplaten + inwendige bussen.
Maar tr**p x tr**p is niet top, dus er is weinig eer mee te behalen.
Voor de oplettende kijkers: die truss buigt helemaal niet door, die zakt uit bij de verbindingsplaatsen... 
En dat komt door uitgelubberde ovale gaten voor de verbindingspennen.
Vastbouten op de eindplaat is ook niet echt kansrijk, want dit type truss was (is?) berucht om de scheuren in de lassen van de eindplaat aan de buizen.
Tabellen? Voor deze uitgelubberde truss? 
Een shredder / smelter lijkt me een betere oplossing.
Statieven naar binnen zetten is 'window-dressing' het verbergen van een een afkeur- probleem. (pengaten die > 10% langer zijn geworden = "ge-ovaal-d".
Maar volgens mij hadden we een 'prutspodium' als meer/groter veiligheids-bedreigend onderwerp... 
- hoeveel m/v staan er precies onder die truss? en
- hoeveel m/v staan er 'precies' onder dat dak? 
met 
> broddel-ballast/
> bungel-base/
> takel-illusiesafety/
> tui-uit-spaar/
> touw-pruts-scaffpijp en
> flexivel-condoom-dak?
Ben heel benieuwd naar de bouwkundige berekeningen en opbouweisen... 
('Baubuch' zeggen ze in het buurland. 
Maar als de inspectiediensten als bouw-en-woning-toezicht, brandweer en politie 
hier niks van kunnen/durven/willen zeggen is de wereld aan de cowboys.

----------


## tha_dj

[QUOTE=

7)  :Cool:   :Smile: 

8) Pak de gegevens/handleidingen van truss en statieven erbij, en gebruik de zoek-funktie van dit forum en je zou echt al meer moeten kunnen.[/QUOTE]

Juist  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  Is alleen ff een kwestie van tijd / geld ( Vindt persoonlijk andere dingen zakelijk NU ff belangrijker ).

Verders als 4 meter lukt ook nog wel, MAAR meer heb ik zakelijk niet aan truss voorraad  ( Disco boertje ) en moet er meer komen huur ik daar dus ook de KNOW HOW van een ander bij, die dat voor mij kan regelen met de juiste materialen.
Heb mijn grenzen gezet bij dingen die ik zelf verantwoord KAN met de zaak en wil de klant meer, is dit mogelijk en wordt dat uitgevoerd met de hulp van concullega's die er vaker mee te maken hebben.
Totdat de benodigde papieren en know how wel aanwezig zijn, eventueel materiaal, enz......maar tot die tijd heb ik mijn grenzen vastgelegd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Rinus, zet van de week wel ff originele grote foto's op de server met linkje voor je !!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Vraagje aan *tha dj*
klopt het (onterechte) compliment over de haviksogen? 
(Ik heb 3 verschillende brillen nodig om een beetje te blijven zien wat ik doe!)
Maw. zijn het trussen met een aangelast eindplaat-gietstuk waarop 'Ultratruss' is te lezen?

En over de theorie van doorbuigen...
Doorbuigen dat is telkens een klein beetje verder doorzakken 
En dat is toch heel wat anders dan lokaal (bij de koppelingen) 'knikken'. 
(http://www.podiumtotaal.nl/media/fot...m/DSC00267.jpg) 
Het zijn eigenlijk drie zo-goed-als rechte trussdelen 
die onderling een kleine hoek tov elkaar maken...
Daar hoef je toch geen lineaal voor te pakken, om dat op die foto te kunnen zien?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Vraagje aan *tha dj*
> klopt het (onterechte) compliment over de haviksogen? 
> (Ik heb 3 verschillende brillen nodig om een beetje te blijven zien wat ik doe!)
> Maw. zijn het trussen met een aangelast eindplaat-gietstuk waarop 'Ultratruss' is te lezen?
> 
> En over de theorie van doorbuigen...
> Doorbuigen dat is telkens een klein beetje verder doorzakken 
> En dat is toch heel wat anders dan lokaal (bij de koppelingen) 'knikken'. 
> (http://www.podiumtotaal.nl/media/fot...m/DSC00267.jpg) 
> ...



Ik heb er nog eens goed naar gekeken en je hebt helemaal gelijk! Dit is van die installatietruss met plate plaat uiteinden die inderdaad aan elkaar moeten worden gebout! (Dat haviksoog was overigens een compliment dus  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Blijft echter wel overeind dat het verplaatsen van de statieven het geheel had kunnen ontlasten waardoor de truss niet zo doorhangt op de koppelingsplekken (dit is echter wel het probleem verplaatsen want het blijft poeptruss natuurlijk)

----------


## tha_dj

@ Rinus: Durf je echt GEEN zinnig antwoord op te geven, daar ik die dagen vrij was ! ( Spullen van La Stampa zelf ) Ben er dus ook NIET geweest uit interesse of wat dan ook, maar genoot wel van mijn rust !!! :Cool: 

Heb zelf 4 x 1m prolyte X30D, maar wil over naar vierkant.

----------


## rinus bakker

.... Prolyte X30D, maar wil over naar vierkant.
Een zeer verstandige keuze.
Doe dan meteen ook de H-versie en het gaat (bijna) "een leven lang" mee.
Waardoor bijhuren (of bijkopen) ook geen problelem zal opleveren.

----------


## tha_dj

Ja, daar ben ik dus voor aan het researchen wat hier in de buurt VEEL voor handen is bij: KTS Volendam, Triple, Discovery Sound, Party time, enz.....bedrijven waar we mee bekend zijn geraakt.

Is verders nog NIET zo heel belangrijk daar wij er maximaal 2 fourbarren en 4 losse lampen ( 40 kilo + truss ) op 2 statieven in hebben hangen. Wordt het ons te groot mag een ander het opbouwen. Maar de H is beter, en was ik met toen al van bewust, maar keuzes maken he !  :Big Grin: 
Is ook de reden dat we nog GEEN rigging papieren hebben, maar we; de interesses om ze te halen hebben.

Ohja ! orginelen formaat staat bij Index of /Rinus kan je mail adres niet vinden vandaar ff zo.

----------


## JVS

Een leuke foto tussendoor..
Dit is dus het resultaat van een deugdelijke (weliswaar oude) hijsketting en een niet-gekeurde pisbakstalen shackle.

http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/2...levervormd.jpg

----------


## Greendiek

Ik moet ineens heel erg denken aan het programma: De zwakste schakel :Cool:

----------


## koentjes

wat doet die ene lange schalm daar nou?!?  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Waaraan zouden we moeten zien dat die ketting "wel gekeurd" zou zijn?
Maar het probleem zit in 2 heel andere dingen:
1) je krijgt nooit een 1 ton shackle in een 1 ton ketting.
2) shackles zijn _in het algemeen_ van een minder hoogwaardige staalkwaliteit.
Hijsketting: ca. 500 - 1000 N/mm^2. 
Sluitingen: ca. 400 - 600 N/mm^2. 
Kortom: 
de shackle moet al kleiner zijn om te passen - 
én dan is ie ook nog eens van minder sterk staal.
Dus wat gaat er het eerst naar de Gallemiezen? 
Juist: el sheck*l is de l*l!

----------


## @lex

Ik zie het probleem niet. Het is toch nog niet kapot? Hooguit onwenselijk vervormd!

:-)

@lex

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Probleem is uiteraard dat die shackle niet zo makkelijk meer los te draaien is.

----------


## vasco

Daar hebben ze natuurlijk altijd de juiste sleutel (loper) voor mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

zo zie je maar, weer een overtuigend bewijs "_dat het nog nooit fout is gegaan, en ik doe het al heel lang_"  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Daar hebben ze natuurlijk altijd de juiste sleutel (loper) voor mee



only one key... De snijbrander..

----------


## thyzerrr

Even dit topic afstoffen, ik heb weer wat moois:







Creatie van een standbouwer ergens uit het noorden. Afmetingen van de constructie waren ongeveer 5*3*3 meter.

----------


## BJD

Een testopstelling voor hun levensverzekering?

----------


## hardstyle

Lukt makkelijk met die safety's, die houden echt wel al het gewicht hoor :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## daviddewaard

> Een testopstelling voor hun levensverzekering?



daar lijkt het wel verdomd veel op ja  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
beun de haas bedrijfjes die dit soort capriolen uithalen zouden ze direct al hun truss af moeten pakken en verbieden dat ze het ooit nog mogen kopen/huren/aanraken

----------


## chippie

Die zijn goed gek.....

----------


## axys

> Die zijn goed gek.....



Da's nogal zachtjes uitgedrukt...

----------


## rinus bakker

Onzin:
er kan helemaal niks mis gaan want:
1) de truss is *RW-TüV / U-zeichen* gekeurd,
en
2) ze gebruiken een safety.

Je kunt ook op elke slak zout willen leggen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(Hier helpt geen zout, hier helpt alleen een  
http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CEoQ9QEwBA
 :Big Grin: 
Hoewel ie niet zo groot hoeft te zijn.
Misschien doet deze het ook al wel:
http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CFIQ9QEwCA

----------


## Gast1401081

vooral die ..

LOL

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hey die staat hier bij mij op de kast!
Tsja, das ook al weer een paar jaar geleden dat ik dat ding voor het laatst aan heb geraakt  :Wink:

----------


## RenéE

Die eerste is toch om de kistjes wat aan te drukken als 't eigenlijk net niet meer in de vrachtwagen past? :Big Grin:  (of soms ook de complete vrachtwaggel, gelijk geen rijplaten meer nodig :Big Grin:  :Cool: )

----------


## rinus bakker

De prutssafety (2mm?) zal weinig uitrichten tegen dit soort kracht.
Bij pakweg 250kg is die toch echt finaal naar de knoppen.
En dat gruwelijke-griebus-grijphaakje ervan waarschijnlijk nog veel eerder.

We wachten op Oranje Lego (vast geen popi kleur in Denemarken)
zodat ook die als ie die 'troeptrussopbouw' gedaan heeft
ook die Oranje UFO (die wel popi lijkt in het Grunnse) definitief geplet kan worden.

Of zou er nu iemand moeite gaan doen om wat biconische koppelingen te gaan kopen en wat trusspennen, 
en 
bij die UFO ook de laatste details nog maar even af te maken.

Allemaal even een "Oranje UFO Alarm"  :EEK!:  instellen.
Dan kunnen we dit ding hier blijven zwart maken, :Frown: 
en dan spuiten ze hem misschien alsnog wel een keertje rose. :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Hey die staat hier bij mij op de kast!
> Tsja, das ook al weer een paar jaar geleden dat ik dat ding voor het laatst aan heb geraakt



Ik wist niet eens dat deze bestond,
maar ik ga hem zeker zoeken.
Hoewel er ook een nog onafgemaakte kraan staat/ligt te wachten.

----------


## showband

> Ik wist niet eens dat deze bestond,
> maar ik ga hem zeker zoeken.
> Hoewel er ook een nog onafgemaakte kraan staat/ligt te wachten.



En zolang heb je geen water in huis?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Had ik toch al niet,
want sinds de winter is dat een -ijskraan.
(maar de regenton van de buren is al lang weer ontdooid).

Dat UFOinsect maar eens vol water laten lopen is ook niet zo'n gek idee.

Effe een paar douchekoppen eronder 
en de festival 'wet-T-shirt-contests' kunnen ook in hoogzomer. :Big Grin:  

Ralph mag er dan alleen weer als ie een goede camera meeneemt!  :Cool:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik kwam afgelopen weekend weer een zeer interessant stukje rigging-(pruts)werk tegen...



Die 'line-array' was niet voorzien van een vliegconstructie, wat je ziet zijn 4 op elkaar gestapelde kastjes die met behulp van 2 spanbanden aan elkaar gerateld zijn...
De hele array hangt aan een touw dat (via 2 katrollen) onderaan de truss (binnen handbereik van het publiek) met een mastworp is vastgemaakt.

Deze constructie trof ik aan op het Keltisch Midzomer Festival, ik had er niet zo'n veilig gevoel bij. Moet wel zeggen dat, ondanks het uiterlijk, de kasten prima klinken...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## rinus bakker

Nostalgia = Keltisch he!
Daar bij die geluidsboer is niks veranderd sinds 1980-1983. 
Toen heb ik oa. de TROS en NOB nog zo hun 'steigertrussen' zijn laten hijsen. 
En inderdaad afgebonden aan de tribunes oid.
De tilting-touwtjes zijn ook wel interessant - net als de slagen op dat "derdehandje", die worden tegengeouden door dat stuurtouwtje...
Is het "vliegframe" een forse plank waarover die sjorbanden zijn aangespannen?

En ik maar denken dat ik voor zulke foto's nu echt naar Iziwuristan of Zimbabwe zou moeten.
Bedankt voor deze pic, die gaat zeker in het mapje: "oops, but no accident - yet"

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Is het "vliegframe" een forse plank waarover die sjorbanden zijn aangespannen?



Inderdaad, een houten plankje met daarop 2 metalen kokers, waarop op een of andere wijze de katrol is bevestigd (vanwege de hoogte was dit niet duidelijk te zien). Het zal ongetwijfeld op een gelijkaardige 'vakkundige' wijze zijn, net als de rest van deze constructie.


Een leuke foto voor in je mapje.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Gaat schijnbaar al jaren goed.

Zo hing het in 2010 (iets beter, maar nog niet echt goed):




Kwam nog 2 foto's tegen van dit jaar, vanuit een andere hoek:



Valt toch onder de categorie doodeng?

----------


## MusicXtra

Valt allemaal wel mee, als je goed kijkt zie je dat de speakon kabels als safety dienen. :Big Grin: 
(Als ik dit zie snap ik niet waarom ik zoveel heb zitten rekenen op mijn rigging. :Wink: )

----------


## BJD

"Kan iemand mij dan het verschil uitleggen tussen een grootzeil en een lijnerree?"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinus bakker

En binnenkort de nieuwe markt voor de trussenboeren:
masten voor zeilschepen.

En om weer on-topic te gaan: er staat ook nog een bijzonder truss-grid hang-prutswerkje op de ARGH website.
http://www.argh.nl/nieuws/oops

----------


## mhsounds

Heb dit ook al eens gevraagd aan de eigenaar van het setje, tevens 1 van de organisatoren van het Festival zelf.

Liep er zelf ook 3 dagen rond als gast en heb in het theater ook wel eens met de kastjes rondgelopen, al toen niet gevlogen.
Ze wegen niet veel, klinken goed en passen in het totaalbeeld.

De takels en touw stoor ik mij niet aan, als het degelijk spul is en je het controleert voordat het omhoog gaat voldoet dat.
Brandveilig? nee natuurlijk niet, maar we hebben er veel mee gehesen,en nog wel veel zwaarder ook vroeger.
Maar ook alleen hier omdat het in het tijdsbeeld past.

De spanbandjes vind ik een no go, daar zou echt een frame voor moeten komen.

Ik heb zelf ook nog een paar foto's hiervan, zal ze morgen eens even opduikelen als ik weer thuis ben.

gevaarlijk om dit te posten? misschien...
Dit is een artistiek besluit, katrol en touw had ik hiervoor nog mee willen expirimenteren, de aanslag op de array zelf en de spanbanden had ik zeker anders gedaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Een handje van willekeur en drogredenen bij elkaar...?
- Waarom niet akoestisch - als 'we' toch zo bronzen tijdperk zijn?
- Waarom geen boomstam/blokhut buhne - maar een van truss?
- Waarom geen handtakels - maar wel jaren 50 touw-en-blok nostalgie?

Het lijkt trouwens op een van die plaatsjes dat het iele stuurtouwtje zo hard is aangetrokken dat hij samen met de touwtakel een soort bridle vormt. 
Met een sterkte verhouding van laten we zeggen 50:1?
Als je wilt sturen/richten, moet je er niet mee gaan hijsen...
Dat wisten de Kelten ook heus wel, want die bouwden al 1200 BC vakwerkhuizen. Toen moesten de Romeinen nog pakweg 700 jaar wachten voor ze de stenen boog zouden uitvinden...

----------


## mhsounds

De stuurtouwen stond redelijk strak, was ook behoorlijk zo af en toe wat wind 2 dagen dus was ook wel nodig.
Volgend jaar zal ik er voor de stroomvoorziening lopen, mocht ik ze in de tussentijd niet spreken (denk van wel) kaart ik dan de opmerking hier geplaatst aan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Stroom? Bij de Kelten? 
Dan toch op zijn minst wel groene en duurzame  :Big Grin:  stroom he?
Alle kinderen op dat festival verplicht een uurtje in een tredmoelen laten rennen... :Wink: 
De stuurtouwtjes dan ook maar van leer laten maken: zoals het goede _leidsels_ betaamt.

----------


## showband

als je voor een authentiek stukje gaat, waarom kies je dan voor iets willekeurigs in de keten?

Hang een stuk speakerdoek met "jutebedrukking" of "zeilprint" voor die stack en je ziet er niets van.  :Smile: 

Als je het jaar na jaar doet dan is het onderhoud aan een set houten blokken en touw voor een klus toch duurder dan een geprint decordoek? 
polypropyleen kan slecht tegen inwerking zon / echt natuurvezeltouw is onvoorspelbaar qua trekkracht. Blokken moet je schuren en lakken / lijnolie enz enz

Terwijl de spanbanden, truss enz totaal niet een authentieke sfeer opwekken dus de poging dat over te brengen "met een touwtje door een paar blokken" is redelijk futiel zo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Als je een rembrand als screensaver gebruikt dan ziet de bezoeker ook nog steeds een laptop zal ik maar zeggen...  :Cool: 

overigens, als je met dit soort tuigage werkt.  
1) moet je wel ervoor zorgen dat er geen twist in het staande stuk zit. De kabels schuren zo langs elkaar onder spanning tijdens het aanhalen. Dit type kabel kan daar slecht tegen. Het gaat vezels doorschuren. 
2) Als het op een wartel aangeslagen zit dan is het ook een teken van overbelasting als de rig zichzelf rondtrekt. Je zit dan aan het eind van de kabelrek.

----------


## qvt

> En binnenkort de nieuwe markt voor de trussenboeren:
> masten voor zeilschepen.
> 
> En om weer on-topic te gaan: er staat ook nog een bijzonder truss-grid hang-prutswerkje op de ARGH website.
> http://www.argh.nl/nieuws/oops



Bij het deel creatief met staal, de laatste foto. Kun je daar mischien een uitleg geven over wat er tussen zit? Lijkt wel een deel van een steel wat mishandeld is om daar tussen te passen?? :Frown:

----------


## rinus bakker

http://www.argh.nl/nieuws/deze-week-...met-staalkabel

Ik zie van boven naar onder:
*1 - oogmoer of oogbout* 
[ik gok een M10 = *WLL 230kg*] (trussklem-oog=M12)

waaraan zit dat hijsoog vast ???? 
_(??chem.anker? keilbout? parapluutje? tape? of spuug aan de plafondplaat??)_

*2 - staalkabel* door dat hijsoog, buigend om minder dan eigen diameter: *WLL 1000kg - maar daarvan is minder dan de helft over*.
(zo te zien een "opgeofferde" 1m - want er zit een gele kous in)

*3 -U-bout-klem* =_ zo illegaal als het maar kan in een vaste installatie._
[toevallig wel goed-om met het zadel, maar daarvan zijn er altijd méér dan 1 nodig, en met het juiste aanhaalmoment]
We mogen blij zijn als die staalstrop die resterende helft hier overhoudt.

*4 - HarpMoerBoutSluiting* - *WLL 2000 kg* (of misschien zelfs 3,25 ton)

*5 - oogmoer M12* (vlgns: NEN 1928 oid)* - WLL 340 kg*

*6 - Alu. trussklem - WLL 700 kg*

*7 - 30cm driehoektruss* = apex-dn - 
[_aan één hoofdbuis opgehangen. Zal door geen één fabrikant worden aanbevolen!]_

De "veilige" belastbaarheid per ophangpunt zou op zijn best de helft van de M10 = *WLL 115 kg* zijn. 
Maar ja met die goocheltr-U-bout houdt eigenlijk alles op met veilig zijn.
Waar is B&WT als je ze nodig hebt?

*Het had goedkoper én simpeler én veiliger gekund!*

*Roept U maar......!*

----------


## mhsounds

De set staat een keer of 10 per jaar buiten hangend en de rest van het jaar binnen in de theaters op de grond gestacked.

Ik had net zoals Sander bijpassende frames gemaakt om het zooitje aan elkaar te koppelen...
Just for the case, ik geef wat extra info voor een wat beter oordeel  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) De set staat een keer of 10 per jaar buiten hangend en de rest van het jaar binnen in de theaters op de grond gestacked.
> 2) Ik had net zoals Sander bijpassende frames gemaakt om het zooitje aan elkaar te koppelen...
> 3) Just for the case, ik geef wat extra info voor een wat beter oordeel



*RI&E* samengevat:
1- Dan is de blootstellingsduur aan het gevaar van een vallende PA relatief gering. 
1 a 2 dagen per jaar? Met publiek op redelijk grote afstand? 
OK, toe maar dan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Gebeurd het stacken in de theaters ook om Middeleeuwse wijze?  :Big Grin:  

2- En dat kan dan in theater ook van pas komen om ze eens te hijsen.

----------


## mhsounds

Stacken gebeurd helaas op de zelfde wijze, met een spanbandje en soms blokjes hout ertussen om de hoek te kunnen veranderen...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Stacken gebeurd helaas op de zelfde wijze, met een spanbandje en soms blokjes hout ertussen om de hoek te kunnen veranderen...



Vergeten we dan even niet dat we dan geen spanband nodig hebben om de zwaartekracht te tarten? Daar hebben we namelijk dan de vloer voor.  :Big Grin: 

Als je het zo gaat stacken is de spanband alleen om omvallen te voorkomen, niet om het hele zaakje aan op te hangen zoals het hier gevlogen werd.

----------


## qvt

> Stacken gebeurd helaas op de zelfde wijze, met een spanbandje en soms blokjes hout ertussen om de hoek te kunnen veranderen...



Dit gebeurd op wel meer plaatsen  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Dit gebeurd op wel meer plaatsen



Volgens mij is het niet zo erg moeilijk om in dezelfde stijl wat mooie houtjes te fabriceren...
Ziet er toch strakker uit als gewone blokjes...

----------


## Lala

Wat zeggen de heren hier van? Ik vind het iig een no-go!

----------


## Stoney3K

Veel detail zie ik niet, behalve een stel driehoeken van truss die met 90 graden hoeken (+down, volgens mij hadden ze even niks anders) zijn aangeslagen en aan een tentpaal zijn bevestigd (zo te zien met de daarvoor bedoelde klemmen).

Daaronder hangt een cirkel met 4 spots en een berg LED wat in verhouding geen drol weegt (cirkel weegt meer dan de inhoud), en op 4 punten is bevestigd, dus daar is feitelijk nog niet veel fouts over te zeggen.

Als je nu wat detailfoto's had van de aanslagmethodes die overal zijn gebruikt dan kunnen we nog wat meer zeggen. Het meest twijfelachtige op dit moment vind ik het aanslaan van de truss-uiteinden aan de zijkanten.

----------


## AJB

En toch reken ik snel 500 KG aan dat tentpaaltje via een vreemde klem... Durf er niks over te zeggen wegens gebrek aan de details, maar ik heb het in elk geval nog nooit eerder zo (legaal) gezien  :Smile:

----------


## Big Bang

Wat volgens mij wel te zien is, is dat die kettingen niet recht hangen  :Wink:

----------


## mrVazil

is dat schandebal in meeuwen?

----------


## jack

denk wel iets meer dan 500 kg!

zie zo,n 16 mh,s hangen das alleen al meer dan 300 kg .

----------


## mhsounds

Daarnaast hangt het geheel maar aan 2 takels...
En de andere takels die ik zie hangen ook in reeptrek.

Vind het toch wel een enge constructie...

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik ga niet meer rekenen aan wat al die zooi wegen zal.
Maar mijn inschatting is dat het echt wel aan 6 takels hangt.
( zo te zien 1/2 tons Lodestars ) 
Waarvan die 2 aan de middenpaal het leeuwendeel van het werk doen.
En in *schuine reeptrek* hijsen...
['reeptrek' heeft elke takel kraan of lier, maar juist dat schuine ervan is illegaal...]
En dat is dan automatisch ook schuine reeptrek op de buitenste 4 takels....
waarbij je je serieus afvraagt of de tentmeester dat ook ooit op zijn palen en horizontale zeilkracht heeft gecontroleerd.
[ Het zal wel net zijn zoals op de financiele markten: 
gewoon lekker gokken, goochelen en speculeren.
En als het een keer fout gaat? 
Dan laat je er lekker een ander voor opdraven!
Dat wordt dan wel weer geregeld door de politieke belanghebbenden.]

Al moet ik zeggen dat die paalklem waar Arvid op wees voor mij ook een nieuwigheidje is. 
Het kan haast niet missen of die is van de tentbouwer afkomstig.
Wat als zoiets in elkaar stort?
Dan krijgt de harde wind de schuld,
en zijn we vergeten dat die behoorlijk is geholpen door een prugger.
(=pru-ts-ri-gger).
Wat mij betreft ook een no-go.

Maar in *Frituranië* bestaat er niet zoiets als een BouwVeiligheidsDienst die buiten de muren van het eigen bureel aktief is...
Ook niet in ons *Kikkerslotië* hoor. 
Van de *Teutonen,* de *Vikingen* en de *Anglo-Saksen* mag je in dat opzicht wat meer verwachten. 
Die hebben nogal eens veel wind of sneeuw, of beide.

In de Latijns sprekende landen weet men nog niet eens dat er zoiets als veilig bouwen mogelijk is. 
Gewoon veel kaarsjes branden en bidden dat het niet teveel waait, regent of sneeuwt 
- en meestal komen de Latino's daarmee weg.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jadjong

Elke ligger bestaat uit +/- 10m truss, 3 wapperlampen, 2 fourbarren en iets met led.
10m truss: 50kg
3 wapperlampen: 60kg
2 fourbarren: 30kg
Iets met led: 2kg?
Kabels: 15kg
Totaal: 157kg

De Circel bestaat uit een stuk truss met een diameter van +/- 4 meter, 4 wapperlampen en iets met led.
Circel: 4m circel van prolyte weegt 116kg
4 wapperlampen: 80kg
Iets met led: 11kg
Kabels: 10kg
totaal: 217kg

De takels dragen het halve gewicht van elke ligger en de totale circel. 4x157kg /2=314kg. + de circel van 217kg=531kg, verdeelt over twee takels. Zelfs met 0.5 tons takels te doen. Tel daarbij 2x50kg op voor het eigen gewicht van de takels met ketting en dan hangt er 631kg in die ene tentpaal, afronden naar 700kg voor extra kabels en andere onzin. Afhankelijk van het materiaal van de paal(alu, gietijzer?), de staat(krom of recht?), en de manier van plaatsen(waterpas?) is de 700kg veels te veel of geen probleem. Zelfde geldt voor dat, op de foto, wazige ophangpunt.
Dan nog de schuine takels, met dit geringe gewicht en de redelijk kleine hoek is de tent de zwakste schakel....

----------


## Lala

Ik heb nog een andere foto door gekregen:




Het is dus geen hele ronde cirkel. Verder begreep ik dat er tijdens ook iets mis was gegaan, voor het feestje. De klem waaraan dus die 2 takels hangen, die is dus blijkbaar naar beneden gezakt, doordat die niet goed aangedraaid was. 

Maar juist zoveel gewicht in dat soort palen hangen, daar ging het mij eigenlijk om. Dat kan toch nooit goed zijn?

----------


## mrVazil

kom je hier in belgië toch af en toe tegen, vanwaar komen die foto's trouwens? Schandebal in meeuwen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lala

> kom je hier in belgië toch af en toe tegen, vanwaar komen die foto's trouwens? Schandebal in meeuwen?



Al sla je me dood, geen idee! Ik heb de foto`s gisteren doorgekregen van een kennis en was wel benieuwd naar hoe jullie er over denken.

----------


## Elmo

Volgens mij vergeten we nog het feit dat er poppetjes onder lopen.

----------


## moderator

> kom je hier in belgië toch af en toe tegen, vanwaar komen die foto's trouwens? Schandebal in meeuwen?



Foto komt inderdaad van Schandebal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar juist zoveel gewicht in dat soort palen hangen, daar ging het mij eigenlijk om. Dat kan toch nooit goed zijn?



Zolang die palen recht belast worden (en daar zit het probleem) kunnen ze wel wat hebben, neem aan dat de tent in kwestie zo berekend is dat er ook nog een sneeuwlast op mag liggen.
Vind die klemmen ook niet erg veel vertrouwen wekken. :EEK!:

----------


## NesCio01

Ik zie hier eigenlijk alleen nog trusspalen
in het midden en bij podia.

Mogen die gladde palen, als er iets in gat,
nog gebruikt worden eigenlijk?

grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

".... neem aan dat de tent in kwestie zo berekend is dat er ook nog een sneeuwlast op mag liggen."
Je neemt veel te veel aan.
Het is bij de moderne tenten: óf sneeuw óf showlast.
Of alles pot vol open en dan naar het doek gedraaid zodat de sneeuw meteen wegsmelt.
Maar zolang er gerekend wordt met het maximum van wind óf sneeuw
==> nooit meer dan één van beiden,
zul je spots moeten uitvinden die ook de wind kunnen laten 'smelten...' 

We nemen allemaal veel teveel aan.
Dit soort dunne tent-plaatjes 
op knik belast door show+windlast? 
Ik hou m'n hart vast!
_(En in B-Limburg is er sinds de afgelopen winter_
_ook al een kerk minder om in te bidden voor minder wind!)
_

----------


## showband

ja, "Zolang die palen recht belast worden"... 
gaan die movingheads niet gewoon leker swingen en zo zijdelings aan die sate-prikkers sjorren?  :Confused: 

_... nou moet ik me eigenlijk niet mengen in een onderwerp waar ik totally geen verstand van heb._

----------


## rinus bakker

De MH zullen het echte probleem niet snel gaan vormen.
Maar showlast + wind + water.
Stel dat in de regen er een mm water bijkomt op elke m2 zeildoek...
Ooit gaat saté-prikker (hij'sgoed!) ofwel knikkenknakken - ofwel de grond in:
de aarde als nasi-balletje zeg maar.
Alleen lijkt het wel dat er in onze regio's niet zo vaak wat misgaat 
als aan de andere kant van De Grote Plas.

----------


## Stoney3K

> ".... neem aan dat de tent in kwestie zo berekend is dat er ook nog een sneeuwlast op mag liggen."
> Je neemt veel te veel aan.
> Het is bij de moderne tenten: óf sneeuw óf showlast.



En hoeveel kans acht je het dat het keihard gaat sneeuwen in hartje zomer?  :Big Grin: 

Die regel voor schuine reeptrekken geldt denk ik alleen voor de takels? Niet voor de steels die de onderste cirkel op zijn plaats houden?

Die klemmen om de takels op zijn plek te houden vond ik ook al twijfelachtig (al ziet het er wel naar uit dat ze daar horen), maar als ik hoor dat ze al afzakten toen er een beetje gewicht op kwam, doet mij denken dat ze gewoon tegen de paal aan gedrukt zitten -> foute boel. De hele klem wordt dus haaks op de richting waarin hij bedoeld is belast...

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) En hoeveel kans acht je het dat het keihard gaat sneeuwen in hartje zomer? 
> 
> 2) Die regel voor schuine reeptrekken geldt denk ik alleen voor de takels? Niet voor de steels die de onderste cirkel op zijn plaats houden?
> 
> 3) Die klemmen om de takels op zijn plek te houden vond ik ook al twijfelachtig (al ziet het er wel naar uit dat ze daar horen), maar als ik hoor dat ze al afzakten toen er een beetje gewicht op kwam, doet mij denken dat ze gewoon tegen de paal aan gedrukt zitten -> foute boel. 
> 
> 4) De hele klem wordt dus haaks op de richting waarin hij bedoeld is belast...



1) Met de huidige klimaatsontwikkelingen wordt die kans steeds groter! 

2) Het begrip '_reeptrek_' gaat over de '_laadreep_' dwz. het (op en neer) bewegende flexibele onderdeel van het hijswerktuig.
Een staalstrop vorm _geen onderdeel_ van een werktuig.
Anders zouden we nooit tweesprongen kunnen maken nietwaar...
En ik mag ook hopen dat die ook nooit op :Confused:  of neer :EEK!:  zullen bewegen. 


3) Een paalklem - met als vast(?)houdende werking: wrijving? LOL

4) Bedoeld door wie? Bedoeld voor wat? Bedoeld voor hoeveel?  :Frown:

----------


## showband

hilarisch, maar wel relevant...

overschat niet het inzicht van degene waarvoor je een podium bouwt.

----------


## rinus bakker

hè hè...
ze is toch blond!?

----------


## Michielbla

LOL, maar wel een bijzonder wereldje om in rond te lopen. D'r collega (die roze) kijkt nog even naar wat er gebeurd is maar het komt niet in d'r op om de gevallen collega misschien op te rapen....

----------


## renevanh

> LOL, maar wel een bijzonder wereldje om in rond te lopen. D'r collega (die roze) kijkt nog even naar wat er gebeurd is maar het komt niet in d'r op om de gevallen collega misschien op te rapen....



Die dames die rechts afmarcheren zijn duidelijk de modellen. De dame die door de grond gaat is volgens mij de ontwerper.

Wedden dat ze er niet aan gedacht hebben de ontwerpers ook even te vertellen dat die catwalk niet helemaal begaanbaar is?  :Wink:

----------


## Big Bang

Gevonden in een diepe internetgrot...

----------


## qvt

heel fijn lijn erreeee systeempje heb je daar hahahaha!

----------


## BJD

Maar nog wel even netjes de hoogdrivers bij elkaar uit de buurt, dat dan weer wel!

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus er is wel degelijk over nagedacht!  (?)

En zo te zien hangt de zaak keurig aan die truss met kortschalmige ketting.
(ook) niks mis mee.
Alleen fascineert het trusstype me wel, 
met die drukstaven in de bovenrand "in the middle of no(de)where".
Moet ik ook nog even over (mee-na)denken.
Gelukkig regent en stormt het nooit in Turkije 
(waar die pic vermoedelijk genomen is?)

----------


## 4AC

Ah, die foto kwam ik een tijdje geleden ook al tegen op facebook.

Dit is een RCF 6001-A, totaal ongeschikt om horizontaal te vliegen. En volgens mij is het ook niet de bedoeling dat je meerdere speakers onder elkaar, aan elkaar hangt. :P

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Ericsamandj

Wie legt me even uit waarom de hoogdrivers in dit geval uit elkaar moeten blijven?
Hoge frequency's koppelen toch niet?

----------


## BJD

Die opmerking van mij was sarcastisch, want de hoogdrivers zitten nu alsnog te dicht bij elkaar.
Dat hoogdrivers onderling niet koppelen (grofweg) heb je inderdaad correct. Hierdoor zullen ze in elkaars afstralingsgebied gaan zitten waardoor de ene driver op bepaalde plekken en frequenties de andere driver (deels) opheft of juist versterkt. Dit heet het kamfiltereffect.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Oke dank je voor de uitleg, daarom is het waarschijnlijk bij een line array wat moeilijker in te regelen. aangezien je dan met meerdere hoogdrivers exact boven elkaar zit.
Tijd om me daar eens wat meer in te verdiepen.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Tijd geleden gedraaid in een feesttent, kwam ik dit tegen.

----------


## J.C. Sound & Light

Je foto werkt niet.

----------


## Ericsamandj

nu wel als het goed is.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Tijd geleden gedraaid in een feesttent, kwam ik dit tegen.



Waren de tyraps in de uitverkoop?

----------


## hardstyle

Te gierig om een kruisstuk te kopen?

----------


## Ericsamandj

ja de tie wraps waren gevaar no 1 waarmee de spiegelbollen aan elkaar zijn geknoopt.
En punt 2 waren de 2 stukken truss die elkaar kruisen en zijn vastgemaakt dmv een geknoopte spanband.
Heb hier de organisatie ook bewust van gemaakt maar dat was niet mijn pakkie an zeiden ze.

----------


## Gitarist 62

En mooie bout/vleugelmoer om de truss de volgende keer 'degelijk' te koppelen. Uiteinden truss zien er ook wel bijzonder uit. Topproduct uit China?

----------


## rinus bakker

> ja de tie wraps waren gevaar no 1 waarmee de spiegelbollen aan elkaar zijn geknoopt.
> En punt 2 waren de 2 stukken truss die elkaar kruisen en zijn vastgemaakt dmv een geknoopte spanband.
> Heb hier de organisatie ook bewust van gemaakt maar dat was niet mijn pakkie an zeiden ze.



Ach - dat zegt zo ongeveer elke organisatie.
het aantal mensen met technische kennis binnen alle organisaties in de Lage Landen 
is waarschijnlijk op twee handen te tellen.
Wat ze daar wel goed kunnen is tellen van bedragen onderaan de offerte,
en voor de rest worden de handen hooguit gebruikt voor wat schouderklopjes,
en soms worden ze ineengevouwen bij het bidden dat er niks fout zal gaan. 
Want ook daar snappen ze natuurlijk wel dat goedkoop en goed/veilig 
echt niet altijd perse samen zullen gaan, wat de facilitair leverancier ook beweert. 
9 van de 10 keer denken die bureaucraten dat het allemaal kinnesinne is wat je aan opmerkingen maakt.
Ik ken een paar goede uitzonderingen op deze regel: oa. Noorderslag in Groningen.
Daar doen ze hun best om als alles hangt nog even een onafhankelijke blik langs de rigging te doen gaan.

Verder is het toch voor 90% van de organisaties: 
"Wat niet weet - dat niet deert".
En 
"Wat wel weet - is pas lastig als het echt bezeert."

----------


## Lala

Geen idee of het heel duidelijk te zien is, maar het gaat mij om de bevestiging van de sleeveblock aan de rest van de tower. De steel gaat over het topblock heen, maar niet over de wielen. De safetysteel gaat door de truss heen, en zou bij een breuk van de hoofdsteel terecht komen op de dunnere spijltjes van de truss. 

Truss was overigens H30V van Prolyte. 

Goed, of niet goed?

----------


## rinus bakker

" Goed, of niet goed? "
wat denk je zelf.

Dit is toch 100% illusionistenrigging.
Geen takel te bekennen. Dus is er een hoop gegoochel gedaan. 
En de rest aan steels enz. berusten ook volledig op illusie 
of het nou Prolyte, Brolite, Croleit of Jolijt zou zijn.

----------


## Lala

> " Goed, of niet goed? "
> wat denk je zelf.



Wat moet ik dan er onder zetten?

----------


## DMiXed

Afgelopen weekend in een klein theatertje geweest voor een voorstelling te belichten, kwam er puur om uit te lichten en te programmeren, operaten zou door iemand anders gedaan worden. 
Opzich alles goed geregeld, zero88 jester en mooi dimmerrackje met stroomverdeling en alles prima in orde, maar één dingetje viel wel op.
Publiek komt het zaaltje binnen via de voorkant van de 'bühne', waren geloof ik 54 stoeltjes, podium was misschien 6 tot 8 meter breed, niet meer, dus maar heel klein, maar boven de 'ingang' van het zaaltje hangen dus ook de lampen in het grid. 
Allemaal geen probleem natuurlijk, totdat je er achter komt dat alle spots een safety hebben, behalve die drie die wat boven de ingang hangen. Die zijn 'gezekerd' met 30 centimeter ijzerdraad. Beetje jammer...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wat moet ik dan er onder zetten?



Niet goed is meer dan genoeg.

Ze zouden haast gewoon een T stuk recht op de top van die tower/mast gezet kunnen hebben.
Aan elke zijde een 1 a 1,5m trussje en het geheel weegt een hele puist (sleeveblok+topstuk) minder.
Dan loop je de mast gewoon op, en hangt er met een Genie even de paar spotjes in.
Nu hebben ze moeten prutsen (ook met een Genie?) om de takel er tussenuit te halen, 
en dat gedoe met "dead-hang steel en safety" aan te brengen.
Wat was en voor ballast op de base aan gebracht?
Daar is helaas geen foto van - maar ik vrees het ergste...

----------


## Lala



----------


## daviddewaard

Auw!!! ik ben geen rigger maar zie gelijk dat dit ECHT niet kan!!!
punt 1: hijsband  mag niet   punt 2 hoek meer dan 45 graden punt 3 zit maar aan 1 punt onderaan de truss vast.

dit soort liedien moeten ze gelijk de handen af hakken zodat ze nooit meer van hun leven aan rigging kunnen zitten!

----------


## renevanh

> dit soort liedien moeten ze gelijk de handen af hakken zodat ze nooit meer van hun leven aan rigging kunnen zitten!



Net als geluidstechnici die feedback door hun systeem laten komen, afhakken die handen!!

Serieus: wat is dat nou weer voor reactie...  :Frown:

----------


## jadjong

De circel is in het midden opgehangen aan twee punten, voldoende voor de last. Waarschijnlijk omdat met de bovenliggende balkenconstructie geen andere punten beschikbaar zijn. Om de circel vervolgens in evenwicht te houden zijn er 1 of 2 extra voorzieningen getroffen. 

Of niet. Al is dat met deze foto toch niet aan te tonen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Net als geluidstechnici die feedback door hun systeem laten komen, afhakken die handen!!
> 
> Serieus: wat is dat nou weer voor reactie...



met een paar hinderlijke piepjes zet je geen mensenlevens op het spel en met het foutief hangen van apperatuur boven de hoofden van mensen wel!!

----------


## daviddewaard

een cirkel met ongelijke belasting in onmogelijk om aan 2 punten op te hangen!
en zo te zijn wat dit makelijk aan 3 punten te doen door een grotere cirkel te nemen.





> De circel is in het midden opgehangen aan twee punten, voldoende voor de last. Waarschijnlijk omdat met de bovenliggende balkenconstructie geen andere punten beschikbaar zijn. Om de circel vervolgens in evenwicht te houden zijn er 1 of 2 extra voorzieningen getroffen. 
> 
> Of niet. Al is dat met deze foto toch niet aan te tonen.

----------


## renevanh

Deze cirkel is niet ongelijk belast als ik het zo zie, op een paar DMX kabeltjes na misschien.

Daarnaast zie ik 3 punten waar sprake is van bevestiging. De vierde is onzichtbaar door een tros ballonnen maar lijkt erg voor de hand liggend.

De theorie van jadjong lijkt daarom erg aannemelijk (de hijsband die in het oog springt is samen met z'n zichtbare broertje aan de andere kant om ervoor te zorgen dat de cirkel niet 'kiept'). Dat hoeft niet per definitie fout te zijn.

Echter: nogal wat speculatie na een onduidelijke foto. Hopelijk kan Lala wat uitleg geven wanneer dit soort plaatjes gepost worden, want dit schept onduidelijkheid en een boel geroep wat misschien totaal overbodig is.

----------


## Lala

> Echter: nogal wat speculatie na een onduidelijke foto. Hopelijk kan Lala wat uitleg geven wanneer dit soort plaatjes gepost worden, want dit schept onduidelijkheid en een boel geroep wat misschien totaal overbodig is.



Ik zie hetzelfde als jullie. Ik weet niet meer of minder. Dit is namelijk een foto welke ik op facebook tegen kwam. En naar mijn mening klopt er geen klote van deze ophanging....

----------


## daviddewaard

[QUOTE=Lala;575858. En naar mijn mening klopt er geen klote van deze ophanging....[/QUOTE]  juis dat bedoelde ik nou...
misschien moet onze rigging kritokaster rinus hier ff een blik op werpen :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Gaan we nu net zo speculeren als met de dome tenten? :Confused: 
Kom op zeg, laten we ons nou niet gaan gedragen als een stel ouwe wijven dat aan het roddelen is.

----------


## qvt

> Gaan we nu net zo speculeren als met de dome tenten?
> Kom op zeg, laten we ons nou niet gaan gedragen als een stel ouwe wijven dat aan het roddelen is.



The irony is.. Dat doen we hier al jaren  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Kritische vragen naar aanleiding van een foto/filmpje, prima!
Spijkers op laag water zoeken op basis van een foto die onvoldoende laat zien wat er eventueel 'raar' zou zijn, dat is sneu.
Moeten we niet willen!

----------


## jadjong

Inderdaad


Ophangen aan niet-geimpregneerd klitteband, dat kan echt niet!

----------


## rinus bakker

> Net als geluidstechnici die feedback door hun systeem laten komen, afhakken die handen!!
> Serieus: wat is dat nou weer voor reactie...



Dat is een ironische opmerking.
Of een openlijke steun aan de Sharia.
Maar in de Fundamentele Moslimwetgeving staat niks over truss, hijsbanden of wat dan ook.
Laten we het maar houden op een wat grove variant van 
"Doe eens normaal man..."
En ik moet bekennen dat ik daar ook nogal eens in de lach schiet,
en mezelf aan dat soort van krachtige uitdrukkingen bezondig...
Ook al is er geen woord van gemeend.
Maar ja waarom zouden politici, bankiers en consorten wel mogen liegen en bedriegen
en Jan-met-de-Pet niet eens fors uit de hoek komen.

Maar nu een poging tot "on-topic" commentaar:
A) (...) maar zie gelijk dat dit ECHT niet kan!!!
B) hijsband mag niet 
C) hoek meer dan 45 graden 
D) zit maar aan 1 punt onderaan de truss vast.


Gaat ie:
a) het kan WEL - dat bewijst die foto.

b) waarom mag die rondstrop niet? waar (in welke wet, besluit of norm) staat dat? 
Of het verstandig is - in de buurt van hittebronnen - is iets heel anders dan *niet mogen*...

c) ja, en? 
In de oude aanslagtechniek-normen gingen we tot maximaal 120 graden (dus 60 met de loodlijn in dit geval). 
In de nieuwe gaan we tot 90 (dwz 45 met de loodlijn).
Maar allemaal gebaseerd op een maximale belasting. Lijkt me hier niet echt het geval.
Zelfs niet de helft, waar we in onze sector worden geacht ons aan te houden.
==>Wat weegt het geheel:
==>(?Truss-cirkeltje = 3,14 x 4m? x 6kg?) = 75-80kg + (6? Spotjes 6? x 35kg?) = 210kg
====> mijn gok van het totale gewicht is pakweg 300kg. Dat is 75kg per punt.
Hijsband van 2ton (1000kg voor ons) door deze hoek belast met ca. 2 x 75kg = 150kg.
Wat is daarvan het probleem? 

d) zolang de overgrote meerderheid van de fabrikanten de voorlichting over 
de juiste aanslagswijzen en -plaatsen "vergeten" te vermelden moeten we het van die paar goeie hebben
die dat wel doen: JamesThomas, Prolyte, Tomcat, Total.Fab, en misschien nog een of twee...

En al die aanslag-informatie (die dan nog wel beschikbaar is) is ook altijd weer gebaseerd op een maximale last.
Beetje 4-kante 30-er truss kan al gauw een puntlast van 1000kg hebben op twee (of vier) hoofdbuizen.
Doen wij dan maximaal de helft = 500kg, dan is dat nog steeds 150kg/buis...
En daarop zitten we hier dus ongeveer. Ook bij een "copy-paste-knoei" merk zal dat dus nog wel lukken. 

Of het zo aan te bevelen is? 
NEE natuurlijk niet (*nooit* midden tussen de knoopunten!). 
Maar er hangt ook geen drol.

_e) 
_Wat me dan nog opvalt is dat er geen opmerking is gemaakt over die plat-staal balkklem, 
die onder een hoek wordt belast. Want daarop zijn deze natuurlijk ook niet gemaakt.
Zelfs een echte verstelbare balkklem (die wel even wat degelijker is) kan vaak maar een ton (/2) aan.
En dan ook nog wel alleen in loodrecht richting.

Maar het hele plaatje doet me denken aan een 'concu-lega' van mij uit de jaren 80,
die bij een situatie als dit (of aan airco's of sprinklers gehangen) altijd zei: 'het hangt toch'.

Wel een mooi plaatje voor mijn verzameling van 'onbenullen-doen-ook-rigging'. Dank daarvoor.
Maar in dit land hakken we de handen pas af als het ook echt naar beneden gekomen is... :EEK!: 
Oh nee! Zelfs dát doen we hier niet.  :Cool: 

Is dit nu een voorbeeld van speculatie - of van argumentatie?

----------


## 4AC

Wat kan en mag je, als zijnde consument, doen als je een onveilige situatie tegenkomt? Wat kun je dan ondernemen, behalve weglopen?

Ik was met O&N als bezoeker aanwezig in een horecagelegenheid, waar voor de gelegenheid de boel was aangekleed tot 'discotheek'.
Er was boven het publiek het e.e.a. (meerdere MH's, sunstrips en een RCF TT ding) gevlogen aan een truss. Die truss was met een spanband bevestigd aan de houten reling van een balkon (daar lag de truss op).
De RCF TT was aan de truss gehangen met goedkoop uitziende, vrij dunne schakelkettingen.
Ik heb evt. wel wat foto's van de situatie, maar helaas zijn deze niet erg duidelijk (telefooncamera, donker).

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## RenéE

Twee kanttekeningen:

- Een houten balkon reling. Wat voor reling, hoe stevig, hoe toegankelijk voor publiek die aan de truss en sjorbanden zouden gaan kunnen zitten? Als die reling het qua sterkte toelaat (met veiligheidsmarge) om daar die truss op te laten rusten, wat is er dan precies onveilig? Een span- of sjorband lijkt mij geen verkeerd middel om een truss mee op zijn plek vast te sjorren.
- Wat is de breeksterkte van goedkoop uitziende, vrij dunne schakelkettingen? Hoe was de luidspreker precies gehangen? Ketting-door-de-handvatten-en-over-de-truss-stijl of ophangoog-harpje-ketting-harpje-oogbouttrussklem(?)-stijl, om maar wat uitersten te noemen?

Om iemand goed te kunnen aanspreken op een onveilige situatie zou de informatie zoals ik die uit jouw post kan opmaken voor mij wat te summier zijn. Maar hé, jij hebt 't met eigen ogen gezien dus het zou ook zomaar kunnen dat het zo overduidelijk was dat elke rigger die daar op het feestje zou zijn geweest van ellende de oliebol van de middag ervoor weer naar boven had voelen komen;-)

Wat je nog steeds altijd kunt doen is natuurlijk de manager/eigenaar attenderen. En als het geen vervelend figuur is met een attitude van _"Ach dat ging altijd goed dus nu en de volgende keer ook!! [*insert schietgebedje*]"_ dan zou je daar in een niet acuut geval best wel eens succes mee kunnen hebben en wordt het de volgende keer anders gedaan. Echter direct aanspreken is misschien niet de beste optie op zo'n moment. Als het goed is staat die zaak namelijk bomvol met mensen die het met z'n allen op een consumeren willen zetten en als het probleem niet acuut is dan zou ik lekker een andere keer gaan praten.

Mocht het wel een (zeer) acuut gevaar zijn, dan ieder geval ook proberen te attenderen met uiterst grondige beargumentering maar de kans is vrij groot dat het dan toch aan dovemansoren gericht is. (maar jij hebt het in ieder geval niet genegeerd) Wat je dan verder nog zou kunnen doen.....dat vind ik ook een lastige.

----------


## 4AC

Bedankt voor je antwoord.
Mijn vraag is gericht op 'wat je kunt/mag doen', niet zozeer wat er precies mis was aan die situatie toen.
Die situatie was meer de aanleiding van mijn vraag.

Maar de leidinggevende/verantwoordelijke aanspreken; zou kunnen. Maar ik vraag me af, of ze je dan enigszins serieus nemen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) gericht op 'wat je kunt/mag doen', 
> 2) leidinggevende/verantwoordelijke aanspreken; zou kunnen. Maar ik vraag me af, of ze je dan enigszins serieus nemen.



1a) _kunnen_ is eindeloos variabel - zolang het niet bezwijkt... dan kan het dus blijkbaar.
1b) _mogen_ in jouw redenering misschien op te vatten als: "_wat de wetgever niet verbiedt_"...
Dat moet dan dus zijn uitgevoerd met 'voldoende veiligheid, sterkte, stijfheid,stabiliteit', enz. 
En aantoonbaar zijn met berekening en/of beproevingsbewijs. 
_Factor_ voor '_voldoende_' is afhankelijk van welke Wet betrekking heeft op de soort van toepassing en de omstandigheden.

2) dat zal afhangen van de soort van constatering, de erbij aangevoerde argumenten en het kennisniveau (+houding) van die leidingevende.

Toegepast op dat luidsprekertje aan vleeshaken en klittenband:
1)   het kan - zie de foto.
1b) de wetgever zegt niets over die materialen, maar de fabrikanten van het gebruikte 'spul' 
zullen in beide gevallen waarschijnlijk wel zeggen dat het hiervoor niet is bedoeld. Kortom jouw eigen risico.
Heb je dan als kroegbaas dit geheel getest met tenminste het 1,5 tot 3-voudige aan gewicht 
(er is geen sprake van een hijsconstructie - maar wel een vrij beweegbare 'last').
 Dan hebben B&W-T of de AI, die allebei over 'mogen' gaan waarschijnlijk geen vleeshoudend/houtsnijdend argument. 

Dan zal de enige overgebleven instantie die iets over 'mogen' zal kunnen zeggen de brandweer zijn. 
En bezwaar kunnen maken tegen het toepassen van kunststof (brandgevoelig!) materiaal als ophangmiddel. 
Natuurlijk zouden we als sector zelf kunnen proberen regels op te stellen waarbij we afspreken dat dit niet mag.
Maar ja... voor je in deze business de neuzen allemaal één kant uit hebt?
En dan ook op naleving gaat toezien... 
Ik vermoed zo ongeveer over 108 jaar in januari 2200, keurig tweetalig opgesteld in het NL en het Chinees.

----------


## Joost1989

ik denk dat de tweede kamer binnenkort weer met extra regels komt na een incident.

http://www.elsevier.nl/web/Nieuws/Po...n.htm?rss=true

----------


## rinus bakker

Als nu aan vastgeinstalleerde spots ook al zekeringskabeltjes moeten zitten?
Dan heeft de eerste in elk geval al niet gewerkt...

Kun je je in elk geval afvragen waar die _aangepaste of extra regels_ over zullen gaan.
De arbeidsinspectie valt ook niet onder Schippers, dus zo'n vaart zal het allemaal niet lopen.
Dit kabinet is er toch op gespecialiseerd om alles wat krom is weer helemaal recht te lullen.
En de 'baas van de bouwsector' (Eelco Brinkman) zit wijselijk in de eerste kamer,
want daar zijn ouderwets degelijke spots aangebracht, dus hij neemt geen risico.

----------


## NesCio01

"Zo ongeveer alles wat je fout kan doen",

leuk dat het topic onderwerp al 2 taalfouten bevat,

.................

grtz

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

Zal vast met opzet zijn...  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als nu aan vastgeinstalleerde spots ook al zekeringskabeltjes moeten zitten?
> Dan heeft de eerste in elk geval al niet gewerkt...



Het probleem is dat de "deksel" eraf moet kunnen om de lamp te vervangen. Tegenwoordig zie je dit toch wel vaker met een kabeltje, zeker als de spot wat groter is.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Sjongejonge, zijn er nou echt ruim 300 reacties nodig om er achter te komen dat er 2 taalfouten in het onderwerp staan.?
Een topic dat ik trouwens ruim 5 en een half jaar geleden gestart ben.

Geeft wel een beetje aan dat we hier wel van spreektaal kunnen spreken.
Maar eerlijk is eerlijk en ik heb het daarom rechtgezet.

Dank voor de oplettendheid
topic starter

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Upgrading,
als iedereen net zo pietluttig precies was over zijn werk, had je het topic niet eesn hoeven aanmaken.
Dat er wel heel veel in is gelezen - en dito was te bespreken,
geeft aan dat je jezelf in de rangen van de Heer J.Cruyff (v/h Amsterdam, nu Barcelona) hebt geplaatst!  :Smile: 
Die maakt ook wel eens een vreemd "taal-hupje", 
maar meestal heeft hij wel een juist onderwerp bij de horens te pakken.
Zijn topics kunnen ook heeeeeeeel erg lang lopen, springen, zig-zaggen, ontwijken, trappen 
en scoren! :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> "Zo ongeveer alles wat je fout kan doen",
> 
> leuk dat het topic onderwerp al 2 taalfouten bevat,
> 
> .................
> 
> grtz



Zo ongeveer alles dat je fout kunt doen? LOL

----------


## NesCio01

> Zo ongeveer alles dat je fout kunt doen? LOL



10 voor Mac! 
idd L o L

roffel

grtz

_ps. kan, kan wel als je met je, men bedoelt.......?_

----------


## rinus bakker

LOL

we gaan de MAC-schaal(-voor-taal) op het forum doen?
in navolging van de JC-schaal(-voor-voetbal) in die afsluitbare betonbak in Z.O?

Al is een forum nog zo znel,
een taalfout achterhaalt hum wel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een taalfout hier of daar levert niet snel een levensbedreigende situatie op, gebrek aan kennis en vooral inzicht bij rigging wel. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> Al is een forum nog zo znel,
> een taalfout achterhaalt hum wel.



Sja Rinus,
Voor de meeste geluidstechnici ligt het representatieve systeem
op de oren (auditief ingesteld).
Echter, zijn er ook die behoorlijk visueel zijn ingesteld.
Dat klopt ook wel als je audio-visueel werkzaam bent.

Het ontdekken van taalfouten wordt vooral gedaan door 
visueel ingestelden. Als zij dan ook nog een talenknobbel hebben......

Op ieder forum komen mensen die minder taalbewust en zeer taalbewust
zijn, elkaar tegen. Dat zij snel in elkaars allergiezone komen, is begrijpbaar.

Zo, ook weer opgelost,
door naar het volgende dat je fout kunt doen?

grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

LOL
gisteren in een van de praatgroepen waar ik in zit weer uitgebreid over het Gelul in het Groene Boekje gehad.
[ De c in electro die af en toe een k moet worden...] 
Een stel bureau-taal-kwezels die betaald worden om met de taal bezig te zijn 
en die plotseling gaan zeggen wat er dan wel of niet goed (_meer_) is.

Dan wordt het hoog tijd dat we F*ck*m ook al algemeen aanvaard Nederlands gaan beschouwen.
Bij invulling van de "U" op de plaats van de "*" kan ik dat die druiloren dan foutloos toeroepen. 
Alle voordeel hep ze nadeel.
Dat kan zelfs zo zijn met riggen.
Want niet elke fout is gelukkig ook meteen een ongeluk.
En soms mekkeren we over details waar er heel grote andere stommiteiten vergeten worden.
Dus we gaan het niet meer hebben over d en t en s en z en ei en ij en y.
Maar we gaan het weer hebben over wie er dit jaar de MAC-schaal voor (foute) rigging kan gaan winnen.
(Als MAC daarmee akkoord is natuurlijk, want dan is het wel een soort "Loden Loekie" ipv een Gouden...)

----------


## NesCio01

lol Rinus,

met de loden Loeki, of de koude douche kom je dus
in de kinestetische kernkwaliteit terecht.
En die is veelal bij ons techneuten minder ontwikkeld..........

Het is en blijft een allergie, zeker als je je door je kernkwaliteit
erdoor laat triggeren, en daar doe je just weinig aan.

Uhhh, not done?
Zaterdag bij een concert was de doorloopruimte achter 1 van de 
nooduitgangen nog geen 65 cm. De rest van de doorloop werd
geblokkeerd door flightcases, welke op de wielen stonden, niet 
eens geremd.

Dat vind ik dus: Not done: Echt iets dat je fout kunt doen!


grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

Absoluut mee eens.
Met 65cm kun nog niet eens elkaar passeren.
_Een doodzonde als er iemand met een blad vol bier langs moet!
_Maar...
- kende je die collega's?
- kende je die organisator?
en...
- wat heb je ermee / eraan gedaan? 

Niet iedereen leest dit forum.
(hoewel dat aanmerkelijk meer mensen zijn 
dan degenen die er ook echt op posten) .
En niet iedereen "trekke de schoen aan teneinde hem te passen".
Ik krijg foto's vanuit soms de verste uithoeken van de hele wereld opgestuurd.
Soms ronduit stom, soms echt gevaarlijk, maar meestal vooral slordig of onachtzaam.
Niet zoals het hoort - of eigenlijk zou moeten.

En dat is vast wel het idee geweest van de topic starter. 
{ _Maar jij weet nu wie er maar 65cm vluchtruimte overlaat en dat ook zo toelaat!
Wisten degenen die dat deden - en toelieten - wel dat dat fout was?_}

----------


## renevanh

65cm is tenminste nog een (soort van) doorgang. 
Ik heb laatst 20 minuten met gaffa geplakt om m'n kabels strak weg te werken en de nooddoorgang niet te blokkeren/hinderen.
Blijkt even later dat die nooddeur meer als toegang tot het opslaghok voor tafels/stoelen gebruikt wordt. Van een doorgang of uitgang was geen sprake.

Nou had die ruimte genoeg nooddeuren, maar haal dan wel het bordje weg, dit is gewoon gevaarlijk. Uitbater/beheerder kon het niks schelen.  :Mad:

----------


## chippie

Ben altijd blij dat die van de veiligheid dan even langskomt. Sommige mensen noemen dat f**kers ik noem dat nuttig. Vooral als je met twee verschillende firma's binnen staat.
Die cursus VCA 1 en 2 heeft zijn nut dan al bewezen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi *chippie*,
bedoel je nou dat die VCA nuttig was ... om iets te kunnen constateren...
of om iets ook daadwerkelijk veiliger te maken...?
Want *renevanh* zegt er al meteen bij dat het de uitbater geen zier kon schelen.
En dan hebben we uiteindelijk dus niks helemaal niks opgestoken van de Volendam brand,
waar de uitbater het allemaal ook niet zo'n vaart vond lopen.
Kortom 
_... attendez pour l'histoire de se repeter ... 
_(of woorden van gelijke strekking, maar het gaat juist niet om de woorden maar om de daden!) 
Als je nou 10 jaar lang hetzelfde verhaal in een bepaalde lokatie moet ophangen,
ga je dan het 11e jaar niet bij jezelf denken: 
_"bekijk het maar, daar wil ik - voor mijn eigen hachie - niet meer heen?"_

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Rinus,

Na de visuele waarneming heb ik de cases die m.i. 
in de weg stonden verzet en ervoor gezorgd dat de 
doorgang zo breed als mogelijk werd.

Hierna heb ik de eigenaar van de cases op de hoogte
gebracht.

Ik vond dat het minste dat ik kon doen.

grtz

----------


## chippie

*Hoi Rinus
*Had die zijn examen VCA afgelegd [met positief gevolg] dan had die geweten dat de nooduitgang ten alle tijden vrij moet zijn.
Of hij het dan doet is een andere vraag en kun je hier dus spreken van onwil en opzet.

Indien dat niet zou gedaan hebben is het niet alleen onwil maar is hij ook niet goed bij zijn hoofd.

----------


## kokkie

> *Hoi Rinus
> *Had die zijn examen VCA afgelegd [met positief gevolg] dan had die geweten dat de nooduitgang ten alle tijden vrij moet zijn.
> Of hij het dan doet is een andere vraag en kun je hier dus spreken van onwil en opzet.
> 
> Indien dat niet zou gedaan hebben is het niet alleen onwil maar is hij ook niet goed bij zijn hoofd.



Daar hoeft hij geen curses voor te hebben, staat ook wel in de vergunning.

VCA is alleen interressant voor de mensen die er geld aan verdienen.Maar voor de rest is het een wassen neus. Niemand zeurt erover als ik mijn certificaatje haal in eken hok vol met kleermaaksters, maar als de cursus daarop is afgestemd leer je vrij weinig over je eigen werksituatie. Nimand die zich daar druk over maakt, het geld is binnen.

----------


## renevanh

> VCA is alleen interressant voor de mensen die er geld aan verdienen.Maar voor de rest is het een wassen neus.



Voor Getronics mag ik niet eens computers verhuizen zonder VCA, daar wordt wel degelijk naar gekeken.

----------


## Big Bang

Ik hoop dat ze goed verzekerd zijn.....

----------


## Hitvision

Pittige base-plate onder de constructie.  :Confused:  Zo even simpel gekeken heb je hier geen berekeningen van Rinus voor nodig om van te voren te kunnen zeggen: 'Dit gaat hem niet houden'. 

Sommige dingen snap ik dan weer niet. Ach en met een zwarte werkbroek en een Leatherman rondje middel (quote) lijkt het er op als of je er verstand van hebt.

Heb wel medelijden met de eigenaar van de auto. Wat is (was) dat een prachtige bak zeg.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als zich op die straat dingen van waarde (of mensen) kunnen bevinden hadden 
2 (twee) touwtjes (pakweg net iets dikker dan een scheerlijn van een tent?) en  
2 (twee) stalen pennen of buizen de grond in [ en dus ook 1 hamer ]
al volstaan om deze schade te vermijden.

Als ik hun verzekeraar zou zijn, kregen ze van mij geen cent, geen dime of geen drachme uitgekeerd!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als ik hun verzekeraar zou zijn, kregen ze van mij geen cent, geen dime of geen drachme uitgekeerd!



Het is wel je favoriete end plated truss.  :Wink:

----------


## speakertech

> Als zich op die straat dingen van waarde (of mensen) kunnen bevinden hadden 
> 2 (twee) touwtjes (pakweg net iets dikker dan een scheerlijn van een tent?) en  
> 2 (twee) stalen pennen of buizen de grond in [ en dus ook 1 hamer ]
> al volstaan om deze schade te vermijden.
> 
> Als ik hun verzekeraar zou zijn, kregen ze van mij geen cent, geen dime of geen drachme uitgekeerd!



 Als het net zo'n dingetje is, als wat er nog naast staat dan zullen er toch wel tuien aan hebben gezeten?
Zo nee, dan is degene die het zo weggezet heeft wel een erg grote prutser. Een zuchtje wind en hopsakee. Nu viel het op een auto, maar wat als er een persoon geraakt was?
Waren de baseplates misschien verankerd met vijfduimers in het gras?

Speakertech

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is ook geen Bentley meer, maar een Slantley.
Let wel - het zijn soms de eigenaren van dit soort buitenissige vehikels, 
die op anderen (of hun werkzaamheden) maximaal willen bezuinigen. 
De wereld van De Managers gaat dan vooral over de ruggen van derden.
En dan is dit misschien wel een geval van:  Boontje komt om zijn loontje...

En dat omwaaien zou ook gebeuren met truss uit bi-conische of mes-vork koppelingen hoor.

Als er al 5-duimers in het gras zouden hebben gezeten, waren dat vast de transparante glas of plastic versie.

Hoe vaak worden er geen trussen (droog) verhuurd, 
zonder dat men als verhuurder weet, wat de klant ermee gaat uitvreten...
Zonder zo'n grote banner zou zo'n portaaltje wel een windvlaagje aankunnen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Er wordt helaas vaak te snel gewezen naar mensen die schuldig zouden zijn, zonder dat men weet wat er werkelijk is gebeurt. Zo hebben wij ooit een klant gehad die een trusscarre van 4 x 4 is gaan vervoeren op 4 palletwagens, zonder ons medeweten. Er moest namelijk nog een congres plaatsvinden in die zelfde zaal (kwestie van slechte communicatie.
Het verhaal was nogal warrig, iets met te hoog oppompen en niet goed op de pallet, blablabla. Eind resultaat was in ieder geval dat er 1 poot was omgebogen en dat daardoor het hele carre uit zijn verband was gedrukt. Wij dachten zelf dat men nog wel meer heeft gedaan dan alleen dat ding van een pallet laten schuiven.
Allemaal niet heel boeiend, ze hadden er niet aan mogen zitten, maar uiteindelijk waren er wel foto's op internet terecht gekomen, met de opmerking dat wij een verkeerde berekening hadden gemaakt en dat hij daardoor was in gestort. Je hoeft geen rekenwonder te zijn om te weten dat een leeg carre van 4 x 4 met boxcorners en opgebouwd uit H30V op een rechte harde vloer, geen rekenfouten bevat.
Het heeft heel wat werk en tijd gekost om de foto van internet te verwijderen. Gelukkig komen we hem inmiddels niet meer tegen.
Moraal: voordat je mensen beschuldigd, moet je eerst zeker weten wie de schuldige is en wat de omstandigheden waren (zoals Rinus al aangaf)

----------


## rinus bakker

Jammer dat die foto's er niet meer zijn...
Want van fouten (van jezelf als eerste, maar daarna ook van anderen) kun je veel leren.
En daarop rust in ons vak nog een veel te groot taboe.
Vooral het voorval / incident / ongeluk niet bespreken... dat schijnt de mores te moeten zijn. 
Dus gaat er veel aan "leergeld" geheel nutteloos verloren.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Er zijn nog wel foto's, namelijk de foto's voor de verzekeringsmaatschappij. De zaak is verder ook gewoon goed afgehandeld. Hun verzekering heeft ons schadevrij gesteld. Of de verzekeraar uiteindelijk het weer verhaald heeft op de tegenpartij dat weten wij niet. Wij doen inmiddels geen zaken meer met hun.
Ik kan er niet veel over kwijt ik ben er namelijk niet bij geweest, wel weet ik zeker dat de locatie hooguit 1 pompwagen had en zeker geen vier. Het is aannemerlijker dat men aan de truss is gaan duwen en trekken, wellicht met behulp van spanbanden. Waardoor hij misschien wel omver getrokken is. Het is wel duidelijk dat de hele trussconstructie op een bepaald moment op 1 poot terecht is gekomen, op zich geen probleem, maar aan de schade op de vloer te zien, is deze poot toen weggeschoten. Wellicht door de valversnelling is de schade erger geworden. De truss werd door een expert meteen als total los beschouwd.

----------


## arvoitus

Afgelopen weekend kwam ik deze "carre" truss tegen op een kermis:



Volgensmij is dit ook niet helemaal de voorgeschreven manier om het bovenste gedeelte vast te zetten.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

haha tekort aan hoekjes, ben benieuwd hoelang dit blijft zitten met een beetje regen of wind.

----------


## rinus bakker

Holy Moly.
De naam op het tentje -op de achtergrond in het midden- zegt eigenlijk alles.

Jammer dat er ook niet even aan de andere kant een kiekje is gemaakt.
Ik vermoed dat ze een helling in het 'dak-carre' gemaakt hebben voor de afwatering.
Maar ja dan wel zonder die 'gehelde' corners te hebben.

Waarom zitten er toch alleen maar kantooklojo's bij B&WT?
hebben die gasten geen kinderen of vrienden of familie die op kermissen komen?
Die dienst wordt uit belastingcenten betaald om toe te zien op bouwveiligheid, zeker in de openbare ruimte. 
 Iedereen kan zien dat dit een volslagen absurde hoekconstructie is...
daar hoef je echt geen afgestudeerd bouwkundige voor te zijn.

het helpt al heel veel als 10-20 van dit soort bouwsels in heel Nederland een afkeur krijgen per jaar 
-al was het alleen maar omdat de papieren ontbreken met de bouwtekeningen en berekeningen.
Dat zou betekenen dat er 30-50 keer per jaar één B&WT man een rondje van een uur over zijn lokale kermis doet
(Van de 3 a 4000 (?) man die bij de dienste van alle gemeentes tezamen werken?)...
Het zou in elk geval dit soort bouw-fantasten even flink wakker schudden.

Op een kermis is gemiddeld genomen toch aardig wat volk verzameld
- en als het gaat regenen wordt dit soort overkappingen toch gauw gezien als een shelter-dak.
En dan is het 'Pukkelpop revisited'.
Maar 
- zie een parallel topic: eerst moeten er (meer dan 5?) doden vallen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ach maar al zouden ze dat doen, ze weten toch niet hoe ze een tekening moeten uitlezen en over krachtenverdeling hebben ze vaak ook nooit iets gehoord. Wij hebben meegemaakt dat overkappingen zonder afwatering, met verkeerde truss en zonder doorberekende tekening worden goedgekeurd terwijl je met en podium 100 meter verder afgekeurd wordt terwijl je een bouwboek van Prolyte hebt en je je overal aan hebt gehouden wat erin staat. Vervolgens moet je dan zelf gaan uitleggen het wel degelijk klopt. Op zich niet erg, maar wel te zot voor worden dat een andere overkapping wel goedgekeurd wordt.
Alles is afhankelijk van de ambtenaar en niet van de regels of voorschiften.

----------


## stainz

Echt gevaarlijk is het niet, maar past toch het beste in dit topic "Creatief riggen" (vervolg cursus op "Creatief met Spanbanden") 



(op klikken voor groot formaat)

----------


## moderator

Gelukkig wel met koppelingen..om aan te geven dat je wel iets kunt bouwen met zo'n half metertje :-)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Doe je het ook voor creatief met touw?

Het volgende stuk truss kwam ik tegen in een tent in Middenbeemster.
Deze is soort van beveiligd met een staalkabeltje, maar er hing er ook 1 zonder deze beveiliging.

Steels voor de parren mis ik, maar vooral de bevestiging van de spiegelbolmotor is me een compleet raadsel.

Hing gewoon zo boven publiek.

----------


## stainz

1. jammer dat het eindplaat truss is, werkt zeer vervelend als je eens meer dan één deeltje nodig hebt
2. zou persoonlijk de voedingskabel en de stuurkabel (DMX neem ik aan) via hetzelfde pad aanleggen
3. die safety van het geheel met zadelklemmen; zadelklemmen moeten altijd met meer dan een gebruikt worden en staalkabel direct om de truss heen gaat niet werken om te safen..

[/sarcasm mode]


Te gek voor woorden dit, als je de foto zelf gemaakt hebt mag ik toch hopen dat je een hartig woordje met iemand gesproken hebt (organisator, dan wel "hijsboer" ter plaatsen)

----------


## chippie

> Te gek voor woorden dit, als je de foto zelf gemaakt hebt mag ik toch hopen dat je een hartig woordje met iemand gesproken hebt (organisator, dan wel "hijsboer" ter plaatsen)



Zal geen bal helpen als je met zo iemand gaat spreken.
Denk dat enige middel politie of brandweer is als die zin hebben om dat te behandelen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 stainz
correctie: Eindplaten + interne busjes hè. 
En van dit merk weet ik dat je maar beter voor de busjes zou kunnen gaan 
want bij zo ongeveer 1 op de 5 eindplaat gietstukken zijn er (las)-schueren te vinden.


En wat zeuren we nou eigenlijk: 1 stukje truss "aan 3 touwen en 2 safety's".
Ben wel benieuwd waar die touwen (=over katrollen! jawel kosten noch moeite gespaard!)
naar toe liepen en waar/waaraan ze werden afgebonden... 
Maar in Middenbeemster wonen alleen maar kaaskoppen,
dus hersen beschadigingen kunnen er nooit plaats vinden.
Maar allerlei kaasfonduuutjes en QuatroFormaggios - dat is niet ondenkbaar. 
;-)

----------


## jans

[QUOTE=
Te gek voor woorden dit, als je de foto zelf gemaakt hebt mag ik toch hopen dat je een hartig woordje met iemand gesproken hebt (organisator, dan wel "hijsboer" ter plaatsen)[/QUOTE]

Dit helpt niet. Ik spreek al drie jaar lang een aantal mensen aan die truss boven publiek in een tent hangen met sjorbanden. Hierin hangen dan parren en 2 flatscreens. Er hangen wel een drietal "safety's" aan die lekker ruim zijn en wel 3mm dik.
Reactie: _blijft wel hangen hoor _ en  _de brandweer heeft er niets over gezegd_

----------


## chippie

Totdat het naar beneden valt en dan zal de brandweer wel iets gezegd hebben........

----------


## renevanh

Helpt niet? Telefoontje naar de arbeidsinspectie (onveilige werkomgeving)... helpt wel  :Wink:

----------


## chippie

Vraag mij dan af of de arbeidsinspectie werkt in een weekend......???

----------


## Turboke

En wat indien de brandweer een negatief advies geeft voor een locatie of evenement en de burgemeester er wel toelating voor geeft wie heeft dan het laatste woord?

----------


## drbeat

> En wat indien de brandweer een negatief advies geeft voor een locatie of evenement en de burgemeester er wel toelating voor geeft wie heeft dan het laatste woord?



Burgemeester is simpel gezegd wettelijk verantwoordelijk voor de veiligheid in zijn gemeente.zij staat aan het hoofd van politie en brandweer en wordt voor het reilen en zeilen ook ter verantwoording geroepen. Een burgemeester zal in veel gevallen het advies van de brandweer volgen. Al mag ik uit ervaring spreken dat deze instanties door het gebeurde in hoek van holland heel overdreven adviseren. Deze adviezen zijn door gebrek aan goed beleid in  de betreffende gemeente eigenlijjk niet meer realistish te noemen en gaan van zeer extreme situaties uit.

bouw en woningtoezichtt wordt wel eens ingeschakeld voor de controle van het podium, helaas niet tijdens en na het opbouwen van de pa en het licht. Helaas heeft deze instantie vaak geen handvaten om dit goed te handhaven. Immers kent men geen publiekrechtelijke wetten hier voor. Deregulering noemt men dat. Den haag gaat er van uit dat het bedrijf  kennis en kunde bezit voor rigging en podia enz.

Minder ambtenaren krijgt men zo en hopelijk klanten en bedrijven die werken zoals het hoort......men vergeet dat de laagste prijs telt en als men plakband gebruikt om trussen in tenten te hangen en geen gekeurde stroppen en het gaat goed dan zegt men, hebben we dat lekker goedkoop gedaan...en gaat het fout....had er maar iemand moeten keuren...nee,wie het zo heeft gemaakt is aansprakelijk.....zijn verandwoording en van niemand anders....

----------


## rinus bakker

*Verantwoording - strafrecht -* is waar de overheid op zou moeten toezien.
Je rijdt te hard, of zonder licht, of hijst te zwaar, of met gaffa-tape (en doet dus iets fout!) = straffen.
Maar ja zonder (voldoende) deskundige ambtenaren gebeurt dat ingrijpen / straffen dus nooit.

*Aansprakelijkheid - civiel recht* - is waar de verzekeraars je geld voor afhandig maken....
er ontstaat schade als het misgaat (en dat is dus een kwestie van kansberekening) en daarvoor moet iemand opdraaien:
WA = wettelijk aansprakelijk - je moet de veroorzaakte schade kunnen vergoeden.
Maar dat kun je zowiezo vergeten.
alle premies verdwijnen in de bonussen (of salarisverhogingen!) van de verzekeringsdirecteuren...

----------


## mhsounds

Dat het wel eens slecht gesteld is met de rigging in tenten wist ik, laatst kwam ik echter een constructie tegen waar ik toch van moest huilen aan de binnenkant.
Ben eerst naar de organisator van het feest gelopen, die ondernam geen actie.
Vervolgens naar de eigenaar van de locatie, volgens hem was het door de brandweer goedgekeurd (tot mijn verbazing).
Daarna liep ik naar de technici die dit hadden ingeknoopt (van echt riggen was geen sprake) en vond dat het allemaal prima kon)

Ik doe elk jaar met kerst 1 wensje, en dat is een meldpunt voor dit soort debielen.
Heb de hele nacht niet onder de constructie gestaan, ging haast geloven om een gebedje te kunnen doen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat is er debiel aan:
- zolang het niet waait valt het niet om
- zolang het niet regent lekt het niet
- zolang het niet zneeuwt zakt het niet in elkaar
- zolang er geen volk in staat is er niks aan de hand
- zolang er niet gecontroleert wordt is de rest statistiek?

En dat meldpunt hebben we al: *dit topic hier op dit forum.
*LOL: in mijn prive e-mail adres en bij de ARGH komen per jaar 
ook wel 5 a 10 van dit soort meldingen/noodkreten binnen. 

Of denk je dat Rutte (+ collega-vooruitschuivers/z*kkenv*llers) 
belastinggeld willen gaan uittrekken voor jouw meldpunt-idee?
Overheidsbemoeienis is niet altijd succesvol (zie oa de brandweer)
Laten ze dan eerst op zijn minst iets doen aan die financiële-goochelaars-maffia,
die het geld van de hele samenleving [in hun bonuszakken] laat verdwijnen.

Daarnaast heb je misschien de *illusie* dat de sector dit zelf gaat reguleren.
Maar die 'truc' is helaas groter dan het kwadraat van de som van
alles van Siegfried+Roy, Copperfield, Houdini, Kazan en Klok.

----------


## Ericsamandj

nn[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Nou jongens, steek van wal  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik zal aftrappen: Decoratietruss en hangt in ketting met een hele grote overspanning.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier kun je maar één ding doen; zorgen dat je ver uit de buurt blijft.  :Cool:

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ziet iemand het tuinsnoer als speakon? :Confused:

----------


## axys

> Hier kun je maar één ding doen; zorgen dat je ver uit de buurt blijft.



Ik dacht aan 'DRAMA', maar dit is beter!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet iemand het tuinsnoer als speakon?



Ik zie vooral een scheve podiumvloer die ik niet vertrouw, een podiumdak dat zo te zien op twee wind-ups hangt en iets wat voor truss door moet gaan wat aan een paar touwtjes hangt.
Dat oranje kabeltje is een detail dat mij echt niet in de weg zit.

----------


## speakertech

> Hier kun je maar één ding doen; zorgen dat je ver uit de buurt blijft.



Die lieden hebben het slim bekeken. Vooraf een deskundige rigger inhuren kost geld. De commissie die alles uitzoekt als het misgaat, wordt door de overheid betaald.
Ennn...hoe vaak lees je nou in de krant dat er een podium instort. Dat is op het aantal landelijk of wereldwijd, een getal ver achter de komma.
Hoppa, alweer een sportevenement kwijtgeraakt aan een "bedrijf" met twee zware boxen. :Mad: 

Speakertech

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik zie vooral een scheve podiumvloer die ik niet vertrouw, een podiumdak dat zo te zien op twee wind-ups hangt en iets wat voor truss door moet gaan wat aan een paar touwtjes hangt.
> Dat oranje kabeltje is een detail dat mij echt niet in de weg zit.



Podiumvloer was zo vlak en pas als wat, alleen de afwerking is er niet netjes ingeschoven.
Ook het dak hangt niet op 2 wind ups maar worden dmv een wind up opgeschroefd en daarna geborgd met een massieve as van 40 mm. De wind ups zijn van kokerprofiel 70x70x4 mm.

De truss is idd schandalig, en hangt in karwei ketting van de rol. Ook de lichteffecten hangen er met een gewone harpsluiting in.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

sorry hoor maar die vloer is echt niet recht. Vooral aan de rechterkant zakt hij als een plumpudding in elkaar. Maar misschien moet het bedrijf ook eens geld uitgeven aan een foto cursus.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat is er debiel aan:
> - zolang het niet waait valt het niet om
> - zolang het niet regent lekt het niet
> - zolang het niet zneeuwt zakt het niet in elkaar
> - zolang er geen volk in staat is er niks aan de hand
> - zolang er niet gecontroleert wordt is de rest statistiek?
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Waarom is het dan in de 'rigging' industrie niet zo dat er organen zijn die het inspecteren en goedkeuren, maar in alle andere bedrijfstakken waar ook maar iets van gevaar is, zoals de bouw, (petrochemische) industrie, transport, enzovoort, is het allemaal gebruikelijk en zelfs vereist dat er daarvoor verantwoordelijke personen en organen zijn? VCA is toch ook niet voor niets in het leven geroepen?

Waarom moet er zelfs in de hijswereld op alle werktuigen een sticker zitten dat ze zijn goedgekeurd, en zien we hier elke dag weer foto's van één of andere hobbyscholier die met twee Praxis-takeltjes en een verwarmingsbuis op pad gaat? In alle andere takken van de industrie zouden ze ons echt serieus uitlachen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja en vervolgens lachen al die takken van industrie naar ons omdat ze een feestje willen. 
Al mag dan dan natuurlijk niet teveel (of nog liver niets!) kosten.
Want feestjes zijn toch leuk. 
Een redelijk dom betoog van Stoney. In welke vak-clubs zit hij zelf die zich bezig houden met dit soort zaken?
Of .... aan welke inspectie-dienst draagt hij een deel van zijn inkomsten af? 
Kom zeg er zijn een aantal mensen (en jep daar hoor ik ook bij) 
die wel (=geheel liefdewerk oud-papier!!) al meer dan 10 jaar proberen om deze feest-kar  
op een veiliger pad te houden.
Een er is een rits aan bedrijven - waaronder J&H - die iest soortgelijks geprobeerd hebben.
Maar de PRESA is echt niet ten onder gegaan aan overdadige steun.
ARGH is ook een strijd uit vrijwilligheid en dan rest er alleen 
de VVEM en die gelukkig een wat bredere basis.
Maar een eclatant succes?
Aan "waarom" roepers hebben we niks. 
"We" wachten gewoon op het Mego Ongeluk 30 of meer doden.
Dan worden er mensen wakker en wordt er met de botte bijl opgetreden vanuit de overheid 
(zie de Vuurwerk-klap in Enschede!) 
Zo is het in de vroege vorige eeuw ook gegaan met de theaterbranden.
En 'die andere takken van industrie' hebben dat allemaal ook al achter zich. 
Zolang we peanuts mogen beuren zullen de monkey brains oververtegenwoordigd zijn.

----------


## MennoSWP

Wat vinden jullie hier van? Speakertjes aan elkaar gehangen met spanbandjes, lijkt me nou niet echt een goed idee:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat niet alleen, de manier waarop de kasten aan de takel bevestigd zijn roept ook vraagtekens op, de krachten op de hijsogen worden wel erg groot.
Overigens is de tekst 'aangeschoten wild' wel passend bij de situatie.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Maar Improve doet toch ook geen geluid normaal gesproken?
Hoewel men hier van het licht ook nog wel wat kan leren. De ene zijde wordt kapot gebrand en de andere zijde staat in de schaduw van de speakers.

----------


## PvG

Levensgevaarlijk hoe die webcam vastgezet is...

----------


## VrijeVogel

Het eerste wat ik zie is de hoek (in graden) die de twee staalkabels maken naar het aanhechtingspunt.

----------


## MennoSWP

Ja het geheel zag er een beetje sjofel uit, zowel met de gekke belasting op de hijsogen als de spanbanden. Het lijkt me dat ze hier beter gewoon een frame voor hadden moeten lassen. Het schijnt wel dat dit de "verbeterde" oplossing was van wat ze eerst hadden gedaan. En voor de goede orde, het was niet Improve (die alleen licht doet) die deze productie deed, maar een bedrijf wat daar vaker geluid doet. Vind het in ieder geval niet echt kunnen om zo te improviseren met ruim 100 (?) kg dat boven mensen hangt...

----------


## MusicXtra

Niet echt kunnen?
Levensgevaarlijk zul je bedoelen!
Bedrijven die dit soort dingen doen mogen van mij echt heel zwaar bestraft worden, dit kan dus gewoon echt niet.

----------


## SPS

> Levensgevaarlijk hoe die webcam vastgezet is...



Dat webcammetje van 150 gram is nou niet echt het probleem lijkt me :Embarrassment:

----------


## sjig

> Levensgevaarlijk hoe die webcam vastgezet is...



Dat lijkt me op deze foto nog het veiligst vastgemaakte voorwerp met zo'n overdosis aan tape  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

...
[/sarcasme off]

Het lijkt me een klein zaaltje, dus waarom niet 2 12" topjes op een stokkie? Waarom moeilijk doen en vliegen?

BTW: In hoeverre ben je medeplichtig als lichtbedrijf als er wat gebeurt? Heb je bij de organisator aangegeven dat het zo niet hoort en dat je zo niet wilt (mee-)werken?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zou de morele verplichting nakomen om het in ieder geval te melden, eerst bij degene die het zo op heeft gehangen en als die geen maatregelen neemt bij de organisatie.
Maar het lijkt me stug dat je medeplichtig bent aan iets dat je niet hebt veroorzaakt.

----------


## NesCio01

Als je hulp bij DAP nodig hebt.............

----------


## NesCio01

Leuke dingen gezien op straat......




Grtz


Nes

----------


## drbeat

> Leuke dingen gezien op straat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz
> 
> 
> Nes




veel roest en Spagetti....in Italie geweest???  Wordt wel zenuwachtig van de opstelling....voor t gevoel kan hij zo omvallen....pffff...

enge bedoeling met die rare versterkers en speakers en Spagetti kabels....

----------


## NesCio01

> veel roest en Spagetti....in Italie geweest???  Wordt wel zenuwachtig van de opstelling....voor t gevoel kan hij zo omvallen....pffff...
> 
> enge bedoeling met die rare versterkers en speakers en Spagetti kabels....




Wat ik in (mijn favoriete) Italië zag, is echt pro. Mooie ampracks, LK 150 en noem
maar op.

Dit was zaterdag in Praag.
Leuk detail, er waren 2 setups, 1 links(achter) en 1 rechtsvoor. Onderlinge afstand
ongv. 15 meter. Breedte afstand schat ik zo'n 10 meter.
Da's dan mono FOH L en mono delaystack R?

Heb je de bevestiging van de stalen plaat op het onderstel gezien......

sjaaaaaa

soms.....

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

> Maar Improve doet toch ook geen geluid normaal gesproken?



Nee maar wel rigging dus een morele verplichting lijkt mij op zijn plaats. Echter, uit de foto kunnen wij niet afleiden of ze het bedrijf in kwestie dan wel de organisatie hierop wel/niet hebben aangesproken.

----------


## Lala

Was jij de huisoperator? Ik gastoperator van de laatste band  :Smile:  Overigens viel mij die speakers ook al op ja. Het is volgens mij ook niet echt een geluidsset om te vliegen...





> Wat vinden jullie hier van? Speakertjes aan elkaar gehangen met spanbandjes, lijkt me nou niet echt een goed idee:

----------


## SPS

Spanbanden?? Het lijkt eerder Gaffa!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Overigens viel mij die speakers ook al op ja. Het is volgens mij ook niet echt een geluidsset om te vliegen...



Niet op die manier nee. Er zitten gewoon flytracks aan de boven/onderkant van die kasten, dus je kan ze gewoon vliegen. Wat de reden is van het horizontaal vliegen snap ik nog niet helemaal. Wat zichtlijnen betreft is het beter, maar qua spreiding kom je heel raar uit, tenzij ze de hoorns gedraaid hebben. (wat me een boel gedoe lijkt voor een klus van dit formaat)


Daan

----------


## MennoSWP

> Was jij de huisoperator? Ik gastoperator van de laatste band  Overigens viel mij die speakers ook al op ja. Het is volgens mij ook niet echt een geluidsset om te vliegen...



Was dit jaar enkel bezoeker  :Smile:  Het hele gebeuren wordt georganiseerd en uitgevoerd door vrijwilligers van een studentenvereniging (wat ze nog best goed doen!). Had snel een rondje door de zaal gelopen om de afstraling te checken en je hoorde wel gekke dingen qua fase, het klonk niet heel slecht maar wel een beetje raar. Had het zelf anders gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (stond een paar maanden daarvoor in de zelfde zaal met beter resultaat)

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik had een klusje waarbij ik mijn nieuwe trusshoeken wilde gebruiken, wat vinden jullie ervan?



Zou ik hier die auto in kunnen hangen?

----------


## jadjong

Als dit een tijdelijke constructie is kan je het met vf=10 wel vergeten, maar als je het kan presenteren als een permanente construtie die onderdeel van het gebouw is kan je volstaan met vf=1.5. Het is maar net waar je voordeel valt te halen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Daarom dat spanbandje, dan moet het toch wel haalbaar zijn ;-)

Sorry de jan willempies waren op, anders had ik hem echt stevig gemaakt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik had een klusje waarbij ik mijn nieuwe trusshoeken wilde gebruiken, wat vinden jullie ervan?
> 
> Zou ik hier die auto in kunnen hangen?



Ik vind het wel creatief, en een heel stuk goedkoper dan aluminium.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Alleen zou ik er niet onder gaan staan. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

Forumvraag: wat is het verschil tussen DMX en XLR.

Een antwoord: _daar klopt dus ook helemaal geen zak van want een geluid signaal komt veel moeilijker door een dmx kabel dan door een xlr kabel_

er zakt hier iets af......

grtz 

Nes

----------


## renevanh



----------


## JosV

Goed bezig, de mannen uit Goes...

----------


## NesCio01

> 







Voorop gesteld: ik ben geen rigger, en mss is het door de takels wel gewoon safe,
maar waarom de voortruss niet gewoon laten doorlopen?

Verder denk ik dat baseplates van 1m2 toch wel op haar plaats zijn?

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Riggingpuntjes zijn op die laatste foto wel anders Nes, is al beter.
Op de dwarsliggers zo vlak naast een koppeling is gekkenwerk, dit zou acceptabel kunnen zijn.

----------


## jadjong

Zou je eens aan kunnen geven wat jij denkt dat er niet klopt aan deze constructie? (en dat dan ook onderbouwen  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voorop gesteld: ik ben geen rigger, en mss is het door de takels wel gewoon safe,
> maar waarom de voortruss niet gewoon laten doorlopen?
> 
> Verder denk ik dat baseplates van 1m3 toch wel op haar plaats zijn?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes
> [/COLOR]



Misschien wel een band met een heeeeel lange zanger  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Volgens mij mag je dit nooit aan de tent hangen maar dat zal de tent leverancier wel kunnen vertellen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

In een tent met takels werken hoeft helemaal geen probleem te zijn, zolang de belasting maar klopt.

Het ongaat mij een beetje waarom er 1m2 baseplates onder zouden moeten. Normale baseplates zouden wel noodzakelijk zijn.

De manier van ophanging is wel schattig.

----------


## renevanh

> Zou je eens aan kunnen geven wat jij denkt dat er niet klopt aan deze constructie? (en dat dan ook onderbouwen )



De dwarsverbindingen in deze tentjes zijn echt niet geschikt om aan te riggen, blijkbaar hebben ze dat ook op zeker moment ingezien wat het is veranderd of het dood hangen was altijd al het idee (maar dan nog hijs je niet aan een punt wat daar niet geschikt voor is)
De voorste staanders staan ook duidelijk zichtbaar krom, ook niet echt een toonbeeld van correcte rigging...

----------


## NesCio01

Je kunt je afvragen of steals er zijn om 
aan te hangen en of deze bevestigingspunten 
van de tent, wel zijn bedoeld om te riggen?

Van de tripods achter kun je je afvragen of de poten er
wel inzitten?

Baseplates van 1 m2 zijn niet direct nodig, maar safety first zou
ik geen kleinere nemen.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Die tripods worden toch niet gebruikt, tenminste niet op het moment van het foto moment. Dus kun je weinig over zeggen.

Ik zie nog steeds niet in waarom een baseplate van 1m2 veiliger zou zijn dan een gewone baseplate. De boel gaat echt niet omvallen. 
Als het al zou omvallen doet de baseplate van 1m2 ook niets meer.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik zie is een constructie die van zichzelf weinig stabiliteit heeft, zolang het staat staat het maar op het moment dat er bijvoorbeeld iemand tegen een van de voorste poten gaat leunen treden er al snel enorme torsie krachten op in de voorste horizontale truss omdat er een groot draaimoment is. En door de plek van de takels is de kans groot dat die voorste poten niet erg stevig op de grond staan. Het bouwen met truss is niet mijn vakgebied, op basis daarvan kan ik dus geen mening geven. Op basis van mijn kennis van mechanische techniek ben ik al snel geneigd te zeggen dat dit niet het toonbeeld van veiligheid is. Een grote baseplate helpt wel te voorkomen dat de poten eronderuit kunnen buigen zodat het gevaar van torsie een stuk minder wordt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik denk dat je je daar nog redelijk in kan vergissen, de arm is zo groot dat het draaipunt gewoon 35cm opschuift. En het geheel keert op de rand van de baseplate.
Om het probleem te tackelen zou de plaat dan toch wel een stuk groter moeten zijn dan1 meter.
Het bezwijken van de hoek is denk ik ook wel een aandachtspunt. Geen idee welke krachten er nu op rusten, dus een zinnig antwoord is er ook niet op te geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik weet niet hoeveel gewicht eraan hangt en ken de belastingen niet welke truss mag hebben dus vandaar dat ik voorzichtig ben met mijn oordeel.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Volgensmij kan de trus gewoon niet hoger maar ik zou het zelf zo ook echt niet maken...

----------


## rinus bakker

En iemand die zo (op die 2e foto) met een staalstrop rond de truss aan het "_breien_" is geeft ook aan dat ie van aanslagtechniek (slinging of truss) en de daarbij optredende krachten, geen ene malle moer heeft begrepen. Het heeft allemaal een nogal hoog "_we doen maar wat, en zien wel hoe het uitpakt_"... gehalte.

----------


## djspeakertje

Off topic:

Ik vind het enigszins lachwekkend dat er geen frontlicht hangt maar dat iemand gewoon een handjevol armaturen in de constructie heeft gehangen.
Daarnaast lijkt de sub-setup afgekeken van de L'acoustics setups met 4 subs verticaal waarvan de onderste omgedraaid is. Werkt prima, maar met 3 subs is het omdraaien van de middelste vaak net iets handiger. (ookal kan dat ook aan incorrecte simulatie van MAPP liggen natuurlijk...)

On topic:
Veel verstand van rigging heb ik niet, maar het lijkt met erg dom om in dit geval de voortruss niet door te laten lopen. Doordat de steels net te lang zijn hangt het geheel al scheef waardoor de constructie nog meer uit balans is. Ik gok dat de takels alleen gebruikt zijn om de constructie op de plek te hijsen en daarna dood te hangen, wat ook verklaart waarom de takels aan een dwarsligger hingen. Ik zal wel de enige zijn die dat makkelijker had gevonden als het met een stel fatsoenlijke wind-ups was gedaan.


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

Gevalletje van onkunde?



grtz

Nes

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Gevalletje van onkunde?



Nee anders klapperen die dingen zo.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik neem aan dat de drummer deze later verplaatst heeft...

Tijd terug meegemaakt, vraag ik aan een gediplomeerde media gast. (Moesten op school ook bandjes uitmixen) Of hij even het drumstel kon miken. En of hij even met de drummer wilde overleggen of de kick mic erin mocht liggen, of hij hem liever op statief had.

Krijg ik de vraag: Wat is een kick.  :Mad:

----------


## vasco

En toen kreeg hij van jou een kick voor zijn...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
De drummer gebruikt de hihat alleen gesloten en had daarom geen problemen met deze manier van bevestigen, hoeft hij hem zelf niet dicht te houden en voorkomt daarmee kramp in zijn voet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

zoals al gezegd. Die clampmicro opstelling lijkt me top bij bepaalde vocalisten. Zo om de lippen, en goed strak vastdraaien.  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Of op de neus voor een minder nasaal geluid...


Daan

----------


## SPS

> Of op de neus voor een minder nasaal geluid...
> 
> 
> Daan



Guus Meeuwis?

----------


## Gitarist 62

https://mbasic.facebook.com/photo.ph...ce=49&refid=13

Hier krijg ik nou ook niet echt een goed gevoel bij.
 hangen in een tent en allemaal nogal houtje touwtje

----------


## NesCio01

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Magnetic-Labels-For-American-DJ-Lighting-Controller-/221462363860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33902f  7ed4&_uhb=1

Bekijk het plaatje en de lees de tekst.........,

grtz

Nes

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> https://mbasic.facebook.com/photo.ph...ce=49&refid=13
> 
> Hier krijg ik nou ook niet echt een goed gevoel bij.
>  hangen in een tent en allemaal nogal houtje touwtje



Zie ik het nu goed dat de twee trussen in de nok elk met 1 takel opgehangen zijn en in feite met de uiteinden klem zitten tegen de dakspanten?

----------


## NesCio01

_'_ _Misschien een idee aan te geven wat voor lampen je hebt om een beeld te krijgen. '_

Als dit een antwoord op een vraag is, wat snap ik dan niet?
Beeld krijg je toch met:
- Een barco
- Een scherm
- Een camera

maar toch niet met een wapper, scan, par of whatever?

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

Nes,

Lijkt mij om het spreekwoordelijke beeldvormen te gaan en verder heeft dit volgens mij niets met rigging te maken en wat je daarmee fout kan doen waarover dit topic gaat  :Cool: 

Ter zijde overigens;
Ik heb wel MH's en scan's gezien die beelden kunnen projecteren.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Dit zag ik dus net even voorbij komen bij een collega op facebook.
Ik ben geen rigger maar mij lijkt dit nogal een gevaarlijke situatie.
Gaan we hier veilig onder dansen of liever vandaan blijven.

Ook de geluidsstack lijkt mij niet echt goed, 2 toppen boven elkaar?

----------


## MusicXtra

Typisch gevalletje levensgevaarlijk.... Je ziet het doorbuigen.

----------


## SPS

En die prakken mag je ook niet meer gebruiken in Nederland!

----------


## djspeakertje

Die PA staat wel oke, netjes vastgestrapped. 2 toppen op elkaar is geluidstechnisch gezien niet altijd handig, maar qua stapelen levert het over het algemeen geen problemen op.


Daan

----------


## MennoSWP

Let goed op de "hoeken" bij dit filmpje: http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6810...emaal_los.html 

Volgens mij scheelde het 1 tywrap of meneer was voor de rest van z'n leven invalide geweest... Kan altijd heel slecht tegen dit soort acties, door zo te riggen speel je met andermans leven, blijkt maar weer...

----------


## Big Bang

> Let goed op de "hoeken" bij dit filmpje: http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6810...emaal_los.html 
> 
> Volgens mij scheelde het 1 tywrap of meneer was voor de rest van z'n leven invalide geweest... Kan altijd heel slecht tegen dit soort acties, door zo te riggen speel je met andermans leven, blijkt maar weer...



Ik kan het niet goed zien, maar als het gebouwd is zoals ik denk dat het gebouwd is, dan kan dat natuurlijk niet. Maar ben ik de enige die denkt dat deze gitarist in de eerste plaats zelf met zijn leven speelt? Wat een droevige bedoeling...

----------


## MusicXtra

Het publiek lijkt ook niet erg onder de indruk van de band, ze laten het gelaten over zich heenkomen.
Organisatie van het festival is ook in geen velden of wegen te bekennen om in te grijpen.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik kan het niet goed zien, maar als het gebouwd is zoals ik denk dat het gebouwd is, dan kan dat natuurlijk niet.



Onderaan de sidewing truss zit een metalen strip die naar beneden wijst, daar zet je de ondersteunende truss onder en draai je dan een kwartslag, zodat ie vast staat. Een soort Kensington lock zeg maar.
Staat prima stabiel voor een PA'tje aan te hangen (maar niet om loslopende gitaristen op te laten klimmen als je het mij vraagt)

----------


## MennoSWP

> Onderaan de sidewing truss zit een metalen strip die naar beneden wijst, daar zet je de ondersteunende truss onder en draai je dan een kwartslag, zodat ie vast staat. Een soort Kensington lock zeg maar.
> Staat prima stabiel voor een PA'tje aan te hangen (maar niet om loslopende gitaristen op te laten klimmen als je het mij vraagt)



Deze constructie ken ik niet maar als je naar de close up (zie 1:43) kijkt lijkt het alsof er gewoon een omgekeerde baseplate op driehoek truss er onder geklemt is... Heb je een voorbeeld van de constructie met metalen strip waar je het over hebt?

----------


## jadjong

Google maar naar Twistlock(van de zeecontainers). Ik heb wel een link maar dit forum ondersteunt knippen/plakken niet in alle browsers.

----------


## renevanh

> Deze constructie ken ik niet maar als je naar de close up (zie 1:43) kijkt lijkt het alsof er gewoon een omgekeerde baseplate op driehoek truss er onder geklemt is... Heb je een voorbeeld van de constructie met metalen strip waar je het over hebt?



Alle podiumwagens van Karl Eckart hebben dat bijvoorbeeld, het podium op het filmpje lijkt ook verdacht veel op een stagemobil

----------

